# Any survivors on here, cardiac arrest, heart attack, cancer....



## Colin_P (8 Sep 2014)

Hello All,

As per the title, are there any survivors of serious illnesses on here ?

Reason being, I'm slow and don't do big distances and would love to 'follow' others of similar ability on Strava to get and provide some encouragement for each other.

Me.

I have suffered several Sudden Cardiac Arrests (SCA's) and am among the lucky 5% to survive one. I now have an ICD (Implanted Cardioverter Defibrillator) in my chest looking after me. It has saved my life three times in the year I have had it, the last time was just under a month ago. 

I still get out on my bikes but limit the rides to less than an hour and typically do about four off road miles a day in about twenty five minutes. The biggest rides I'm doing are about 11-12 miles in about an hour.

A Cardiac Arrest is different to a Heart Attack in so far as it is caused by dodgy electrics in the heart rather than blocked plumbing. Thankfully my plumbing is fine. Sometimes it is hard to get out there and anxiety, panic and general worry can play is big part.

I'd be interested in hearing from anyone who has faced or is continuing to face serious health issues and how they are getting on.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Sep 2014)

Hi Colin.

There are lots of us on CC still riding after near-death experiences. I had one in 2012 after a DVT in my left leg led to a massive pulmonary embolism (blood clot in my chest). I blacked out and face-planted on the floor but eventually managed to come round and crawl to a phone to summon help. 

I had a relapse last year and am now on anticoagulants for life. 

It has taken me 2 years to get reasonably fit again, and I still have occasional health problems, but things are looking up. There is light at the end of the tunnel!

I don't use Strava, but do log my rides here on MyCyclingLog and put some of the more interesting ones up in the 'Your Ride Today' thread.

Enjoy your cycling!


----------



## PK99 (9 Sep 2014)

Colin_P said:


> Hello All,
> 
> As per the title, are there any survivors of serious illnesses on here ?
> 
> .



A little bit different from you...

I had Bacterial Meningitis (Meningococcal B - the VERY nasty one) just before Easter 1983, with wedding planned for July! I came through with no long term physical effects

But..

It rather changed my perspective on life, career and priorities.


----------



## Colin_P (9 Sep 2014)

Colin,

Sounds like you have been through the mangle and keep being wrung out by it. It is tough and I know how you feel living with it and knowing that it may come back again. Mine keeps biting me just when I think I'm over it and getting my confidence back, bang another one. It is a curious feeling dropping dead and then thirty seconds later waking up feeling better. 

I'm glad you are on the road to recovery and don't get to hung up on the pills you have to take. I take a high dose of beta blockers which limit your maximum heart rate and also reduce the force your heart beats with. Did I mention I was slow 

PK99,

Scary stuff and 31 years ago (1983) in terms of medical knowledge back then, something you were lucky to survive. Perspectives do indeed change.


Thank you both for taking the trouble to reply.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Sep 2014)

I had a double coronary artery bypass graft two years ago. I had gone in for a routine test and they said" we operate tomorrow !" I was symptom-less before then and it was completely out of the blue, and I still can't quite believe it has happened. I have a few pills to take each day. Nine months ago, I had a final appointment with the cardiologist. I asked how far and how fast I might be allowed to ride the bike. No restrictions at all but "Don't attempt The Tour de France" was his reply. (I would be disqualified by my prescription drug intake anyway ) . I'm still rubbish on my bike but a bit less rubbish than I was aged thirty, and that's a long time ago.
Just ride your bike and enjoy it.


----------



## Colin_P (9 Sep 2014)

Slowmotion,

A chap at work had exactly the same, went to the GP without anything untoward, just for a checkup and ended up going straight to hospital and ended up having a quad bypass done.

Glad you are still with us.


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2014)

Malignant melanoma on my shoulder in my 20's. Surgery and radio. An embuggerance but I got off lightly compared to some folk.


----------



## Saluki (9 Sep 2014)

Does Bronchial Pneumonia and being on a ventilator count? Late 2002/early 2003. I was quite ill not really expected to live. But I did.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Sep 2014)

Colin_P said:


> Slowmotion,
> 
> Glad you are still with us.


 
So am I. The alternative isn't very appealing.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Sep 2014)

Colin_P said:


> Slowmotion,
> 
> Glad you are still with us.



Can we have a Poll please .....


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Sep 2014)

Emergency Stenting after a cardiac episode when I was 42 (9 years ago now). Fortunately no lasting damage. Beta blockers, Statins galore, c'est la vie!


----------



## Colin_P (9 Sep 2014)

Thank you all for responding and everything counts !

How are you all on your bikes? Are you as slow as me ?


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2014)

In my mind I kick Wiggos skinny backside on a bike. In reality kids on BMXs have little difficulty chasing me down.


----------



## derrick (9 Sep 2014)

A couple of stents fitted a couple of years ago, pills for the rest of my life, but am feeling good,


----------



## Saluki (9 Sep 2014)

I ride as far and as often as I want to. However, when I feel a cold coming on or a cough arrives, I take a bit more care. When I was a living donor (Jan 2008) I had the tail end of a cold and the post op being flat on my back caused a lung infection and then it collapsed. I'm a bit more sensible about chest infections nowadays. I've no after effects, so to speak but I've been told to just be sensible.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Sep 2014)

I don't do very long rides. Most of the non-commuting ones are between 20 and 75 miles. I just bimble along at an average of about 11 mph. I don't actively seek out hills but I don't actively avoid them either, even though I'm no big fan of climbing.


----------



## Saluki (9 Sep 2014)

slowmotion said:


> I don't do very long rides. Most of the non-commuting ones are between 20 and 75 miles. I just bimble along at an average of about 11 mph. I don't actively seek out hills but I don't actively avoid them either, even though I'm no big fan of climbing.


No, not very long at all  What with one thing or another, I've not got over 35 miles on a ride this year. I am in awe of your 75 milers.


----------



## cardiac case (9 Sep 2014)

I am lucky in that I haven't had my health problems all my life…..

Not yet.


Paul G

p.s.
If it makes you feel any better I'm slower than you. 9mph as long as there's no wind.
(max HR = 80bpm)


----------



## slowmotion (9 Sep 2014)

Saluki said:


> I am in awe of your 75 milers.


 
Please don't be. Most of my rides are much nearer to 20 than 75 miles. They just fall in that range.


----------



## dave r (9 Sep 2014)

Angina in 2008, four stents fitted, on low dose aspirin and statins, I suddenly found I couldn't do anything that came close to maxing out the heart rate without being brought to a stop with chest pains. my trouble with the bike now is speed, I can do distance no problem, but my average speed is down to 14-15 mph.


----------



## gavroche (9 Sep 2014)

I have a lot of respect for all of you with serious health problems and feel very humble with my prostate inconvenience. Keep cycling but be careful not to overstretch your limits.


----------



## Davidc (9 Sep 2014)

Hello Colin_P.

I had a heart attack 6 years ago. The core problem is hereditary so the bypass has a good chance of being a lasting repair. Doesn't undo the muscle damage though.

Not as fast on the bike as I was before it, loads of pills some of which contribute to the slowing. particularly affected on hills. I haven't been cycling as much as usual lately but will be back to normal when my personal life gets more sensible. Like others in the same boat I can do the distances but not fast, and regularly do 50+ mile rides when I have the time. 20 to 40 is the usual range and 10 to 12 mph average is typical. I don;t do Strava, but my (currently few) rides are on MyCyclingLog for all to see.

When in hospital for the bypass op I was told to do as much cycling and other exercise as possible - no restrictions. I was also told that the reason I got away as lightly as I did was that I was fit, and staying fit was the way to keep repetitions away.


----------



## lesley_x (9 Sep 2014)

I have had an autoimmune disease for 5 years but I've just been diagnosed with lymphoma... It's a blood cancer


----------



## youngoldbloke (9 Sep 2014)

Over the past 20 years, 5 stents for me, (and 2 balloon angioplasties prior to those), aspirin and clopidogrel. Comfortable maximum around 65-70 miles.


----------



## User16625 (10 Sep 2014)

PK99 said:


> A little bit different from you...
> 
> I had Bacterial Meningitis (Meningococcal B - the VERY nasty one) just before Easter 1983, with wedding planned for July! I came through with no long term physical effects
> 
> ...



In what ways?
I consider myself very fortunate not to have suffered anything serious. However it is interesting how people manage to cope and recover.


----------



## John the Canuck (10 Sep 2014)

some 30years ago, collapsed on a Scottish beach walk after a HUGE B&B breakfast - put it down to the Black Pudding + Bacon haha
but with blood in my urine - went to Emergancy
12hours later I'm having a nephrectomy done to treat kidney cancer
6months of recovery

now, at 73, still living with 1 kidney - just luck that the complete removal caught all the cancer cells

yep - live each day as it comes............about 12-15miles/day is my max as asthma is a bitch


----------



## Drago (10 Sep 2014)

The late Peter Cook...


View: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hqEAzROCK6E


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Sep 2014)

lesley_x said:


> I have had an autoimmune disease for 5 years but I've just been diagnosed with lymphoma... It's a blood cancer


Unlike. :-(
That's carp news, not sure what to say but hope all goes well with treatment.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Sep 2014)

Clearly I'm faster than @slowmotion .....

On a good day I can clip along at 20 on the flat and can ride up to 150 miles in a day .... but I can't do both together ....


----------



## Bryony (12 Sep 2014)

Had a heart attack 7 years ago at the ripe old age of 23!! I have congenital heart disease and that was only discovered after being diagnosed with an infection of the heart wall (pericarditis?) a combination of the infection and the heart disease caused the heart attack, in 2010 I had a stent fitted, will probably need a bypass in the near future. I get out on my bike as much as possible, like some of you guys I'm not very quick but I can get the miles in!


----------



## Effyb4 (12 Sep 2014)

I had an emergency double bypass in September last year, after a heart attack. I don't have thickening of the arteries, the artery just split. I'm now on a cocktail of drugs for my heart and have heart failure. I am pretty slow, with an average of 10-12 mph. Most of my rides tend to be around 20 miles, although I have ridden up to 50 miles. I have good days and bad days, but I try to get out a couple of times a week. You are quite welcome to follow me on strava. Here is my profile http://www.strava.com/athletes/3708157


----------



## Colin_P (12 Sep 2014)

Bryony,

Getting out there is the most important thing rather than staying at home in the chair. For me getting out of the chair can sometimes be difficult.

Yesterday I started some quite powerful anti arrhythmic drugs and today I'm feeling a bit spacey. This drug ordinarily should be started whilst you are in hospital and under observation so powerful it is. I started it at home and am going back to see the consultant in two weeks. I still reckon I'll be out later on the bike for a quick 3 to 4 mmile off road ride though.


----------



## Colin_P (12 Sep 2014)

Effy,

Request strava request sent!

And it is good you are out there!


----------



## Steady (13 Sep 2014)

It is interesting to read all the stories on here, and fortunately it seems most of you are getting out, and like it's been said getting out there is the most important thing, especially when it seems everything is holding you back. 

My Dad had prostrate cancer a couple of years ago, the radiotherapy never really effected him much and he'd cycle daily, not far, just to his allotment and back and we'd get out together when we could on the bike, but walk a lot when we couldn't. 

Although unfortunately two months ago he was diagnosed with cancer of the voice box (despite not once ever smoking), which has meant major surgery to remove his voice box, Lymph nodes, and a second major op to help things heal in the past month, and eventually attempt to restore some kind of vocal communication as he can't speak now, and I can't lip read well! 

The forward plan is to return him riding again at 78, which admittedly there are a few physical obstacles in the way from the second op having to have a muscle taken from his chest which I can see taking a long time to be pain free, but I'm hopeful of getting him back out there on a bike, though it'll be an electric bike from now on I think!


----------



## loother (13 Sep 2014)

A big thumbs up to all you cardiac patients. For those above that are having treatment I send my best wishes, be positive and try to continue cycling. I had a brush with cancer in 2010 (thyroid, stage4), the surgeon and nuclear med managed to defeat it. I have been clear since summer 2011, continued working, but find it difficult to commute my 18 mile return regularly ( I do 12 hour shifts ) due to idiopathic tiredness. 
I should post more often but am shy.


----------



## Doc333 (13 Sep 2014)

Colin there's plenty of us heart survivors on here, and you get plenty of encouragement. I had a heart attack on the golf course (Luckily next to the clubhouse) April 213. Had emergency surgery and a cocktail of drugs for the rest of my life. I had to wait until last November to be given the green light by the cardiac specialist. I went out and bought a bike, and gradually started to do a few miles. 8 miles was my first ride and I was shattered. It took me around a month of similar rides before I actually got over 12-miles done. My average speed was moving from 8mph up to 14 mph today, which I know is garbage, but I never seem to see flat roads and always seem to be into a headwind. I completed 37 mile on my last ride but haven't been able to get out since and that was 3-weeks ago. I am however going out in the morning and we'll see how far I get and how I'm feeling. 

I'm 58 and new to cycling, but loving it even though every ride is a loop because I know that the last 4 or 5 mile can be hell as my drink bottle will be empty, my thighs burning and my backside numb. I don't think you need to worry about distance, or speed as long as you ride at your own pace so that you enjoy it. Speed and distance will come in their own time and so will climbing. Good luck and don't overdo things


----------



## Colin_P (13 Sep 2014)

It is fantastic how we are all still out there, however slow.

I did a 15.5 miler today when really I should have been taking it easy due to me starting new anti arrhythmic medication. I felt ok so off I went. 

Being on strava is a good thing for me as it gives me some focus and when I look into my rides I'm never the slowest but am usually in the lower half on the leader boards. I don't care about that as long as I'm not last. 

I wonder how many on the leader boards are on such powerful medication, the beta blockers in particular. If you could filter the lists I reckon I'd be pretty quick. I can only dream...


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2014)

Epilepsy, lifelong.
Testicular Cancer in 99. Surgeon refused to operate due to having more than one fit, whilst under a general anaesthetic & popping my clogs on the operating table in 95 whilst removing the appendix.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (14 Sep 2014)

Mastectomy in 2004 aged 35, I didn't know blokes had them either. Still get muscle spasms occasionally kinda like cramp - the surgeon had to take a bit of muscle as well.


----------



## Andy Jeffery (14 Sep 2014)

Hi,
Burst appendix and septicaemia. My wife was told that I might not make it through the night. 11 days in hospital loads of antibiotics and a 22cm scar. Like others it has changed my life and the way I view it. Such as the house is now on the market so we can downsize and change my career so I / we can see the world and possibly cycle it. Happened in early Feb and got back on the bike in June.
Love life,friends and family not your career!

Cheers Andy


----------



## slowmotion (14 Sep 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> Clearly I'm faster than @slowmotion .....


Fabbers, I regret to inform you that you have joined a club with a very large number of members. Exclusive it ain't.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Sep 2014)

slowmotion said:


> Fabbers, I regret to inform you that you have joined a club with a very large number of members. Exclusive it ain't.


Yebbbut, if you were quicker we'd have to call you fastmotion!


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Sep 2014)

classic33 said:


> Epilepsy, lifelong.
> Testicular Cancer in 99. Surgeon refused to operate due to having more than one fit, whilst under a general anaesthetic & popping my clogs on the operating table in 95 whilst removing the appendix.


Yikes!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Sep 2014)

Severe asthmatic, been resuscitated twice. My asthma meds have given me Secondary Addison's disease so basically my body does not produce any/enough cortisol to stay alive (cortisol balances sodium/potassium in the blood stream, helps digest food, produces muscle, stops muscle wastage....) and I also have rare form of tracheomalacia and bronchiectasis from constant chest infections which have damaged my lungs and throat from constant coughing over the years... and then there is the pituitary adenoma... that's the worst of the conditions...

oh and I am partially paralysed from an accident 20 years ago which has left me with osteoporosis, but only in my left femur...

I'm slow, but steady, don't quit easily and don't give in easily either. It will probably kill me, but then something has to... I don't expect to survive my next major asthma attack.


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> Yikes!


What?


----------



## slowmotion (14 Sep 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> Yebbbut, if you were quicker we'd have to call you fastmotion!


In which case my club bouncers would deny you access to my gilded premises, and I would smirk while languidly dragging on my stylish cigarette.


----------



## Sara_H (14 Sep 2014)

I survived Sepsis almost two years ago. 

I would say my full physical recovery took around 9 months. Psychologically, of course it takes it toll, Ive been ecstatic that I'd survived, frustrated I wasn't recovering quickly enough, terrified it would happen again etc. 

Although its not been diagnosed, it's really clear to me and my family that its definitely left me with some short term memory loss and I've had to develop some strategies to manage that. 

I was always slow on the bike anyway, am probably back where I started from that point of view. 

Anyway, interesting to hear everyone's stories, always good to know you're not alone.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Sep 2014)

classic33 said:


> What?


Yikes! 
As in, Yikes that sounds like a scary lot to deal with ....


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> Yikes!
> As in, Yikes that sounds like a scary lot to deal with ....


Its not as bad as it sounds or as bad as some are posting.


----------



## mickle (14 Sep 2014)

Yikes all round!


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> Yikes!
> As in, Yikes that sounds like a scary lot to deal with ....


See 9 Sep 2013 for what can be a typical A&E visit.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Sep 2014)

classic33 said:


> See 9 Sep 2013 for what can be a typical A&E visit.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Sep 2014)

This thread is reminding me of the kind of thing I debated with my mates when I was a child ...

"_Would you rather be eaten alive by lions, have your leg ripped off by a great white shark and bleed to death, or be slowly crushed to death by a giant python?_"


----------



## slowmotion (14 Sep 2014)

ColinJ said:


> This thread is reminding me of the kind of thing I debated with my mates when I was a child ...
> 
> "_Would you rather be eaten alive by lions, have your leg ripped off by a great white shark and bleed to death, or be slowly crushed to death by a giant python?_"


 In 30 years time, I will probably vote "All of the above".


----------



## ColinJ (14 Sep 2014)

I felt pretty sorry for myself after what happened to me, but this thread proves that there is always somebody worse off than yourself, and even small blessings should be counted!


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


>


I still consider myself to be one of the lucky ones, I get to leave. I've been in many times when others haven't been as lucky as me.


----------



## slowmotion (14 Sep 2014)

I found that my little blip made me appreciate more a lot of people and experiences that I had previously taken for granted. In a weird way, I'm not entirely unhappy that I got pulled up. Odd that.


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2014)

slowmotion said:


> I found that my little blip made me appreciate more a lot of people and experiences that I had previously taken for granted. In a weird way, I'm not entirely unhappy that I got pulled up. Odd that.


Me, I seem to have gone the other way. It happens that often, I don't really bother about it as much.


----------



## Eurostar (15 Sep 2014)

I had testicular cancer with 2 secondary tumours in abdominal lymph nodes. I can't say it affected my cycling. But why should it, it didn't hold Armstrong back. Actually there was a slight benefit in that occurrences of knackering the bollocks on the saddle were reduced by 50%.

I also have CFS/ME, for which cycling is really the only treatment which works for me. I have to build up very gently, otherwise I get a relapse. And I have to do it while touring in warm countries. It just doesn't work if I stay at home and go off on some dreary suburban loop every day with no destination except my front door. Perhaps the reason it doesn't work is depression. I get that very badly too. It makes it very difficult to find motivation. I've never liked cycling in the UK.

CFS patients are advised not to use more than 80% of their available energy on any given day. Otherwise you pay for it the next day. I haven't cycled at all for 3.5 years because I've had a series of relapses which turn me into a zombie. The zombie phase lasts for 3 or 4 months. I emerge to find a mountain of unopened mail, muscle wastage and a filthy flat. I spend 5 or 6 months gradually getting back to normal, then I try to do too much, or suffer some kind of external stress, and I have another relapse. So I'm trapped.

I reckon the only treatment which would work would be a year of touring in warm countries, starting very very gently and building up gradually. This is hard to afford when one's finances have been trashed by illness and the banking crisis. My psychiatrist suggested I should get funding from a charity...hmmm. Can't think of anyone to ask.

The stupid thing is that my benefits would more than cover indefinite cycletouring therapy. Then there's the savings to the NHS if I weren't around. But you can't claim benefits if you quit your abode and go and live abroad on the road. Imagine what the Daily Mail would say. It's a shame really. I reckon I could start contributing to the economy within 12 to 18 months if they would only let me decide what to spend my benefits on. The total is equivalent to a pre-tax salary of £32,000. It's crazy.


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2014)

Sara_H said:


> I survived Sepsis almost two years ago.
> 
> I would say my full physical recovery took around 9 months. Psychologically, of course it takes it toll, Ive been ecstatic that I'd survived, frustrated I wasn't recovering quickly enough, terrified it would happen again etc.
> 
> ...


Remember this? And no offence intended or taken.


classic33 said:


> See 9 Sep 2013 for what can be a typical A&E visit.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (15 Sep 2014)

classic33 said:


> See 9 Sep 2013 for what can be a typical A&E visit.


Am I bad coz I sniggered a little?


----------



## Fubar (15 Sep 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Severe asthmatic, been resuscitated twice. My asthma meds have given me Secondary Addison's disease so basically my body does not produce any/enough cortisol to stay alive (cortisol balances sodium/potassium in the blood stream, helps digest food, produces muscle, stops muscle wastage....) and I also have rare form of tracheomalacia and bronchiectasis from constant chest infections which have damaged my lungs and throat from constant coughing over the years... and then there is the pituitary adenoma... that's the worst of the conditions...
> 
> oh and I am partially paralysed from an accident 20 years ago which has left me with osteoporosis, but only in my left femur...
> 
> I'm slow, but steady, don't quit easily and don't give in easily either. It will probably kill me, but then something has to... I don't expect to survive my next major asthma attack.



And yet you still manage over 100k - off road - day after day...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Sep 2014)

Fubar said:


> And yet you still manage over 100k - off road - day after day...


I only manage that when I am having a good period - that and doing nothing else - what people don't know is that I basically go to bed after our evening meal (when on tour) and sleep for the best part of 10-12 hours and the 2nd week of our holiday required me to double my steroid dose because it was taking too much out of me (I am meant to double them when ill or under the weather...). Even at home I am in bed for 9pm when I have done nothing all day! Last year I spent 3-4 months in bed unable to do anything over the summer months, expect sleep. thankfully they gave up and put me on steroids permanently back in November last year, so I have been much better since and in the last month, I have had a major break through with my asthma meds (one of them contained dairy products which was being sprayed directly into my lungs - I'm allergic to dairy products!) I still get days where I get as far as breakfast and know that the day is not going to happen and the only thing I can sensibly do is go back to bed (anything else is physically dangerous because my coordination is usually out and I can't think straight), but they are getting fewer and further between those days and I am actually beginning to feel like I could return to work - OK probably only part-time but even considering it is something new! I haven't worked for the last 3 1/2 years. 1 year of that was on the road on tour, but since returning to the UK we have both despaired at me being able to work again, but this last month has seen such a change since getting off that darn medication with dairy in it - living in permanently anaphylactic shock does not do the body any good whatsoever! I have even signed up to college for a single class a week! I know it doesn't sound much but it is progress I have not been able to make for quite some time...

My asthma consultant has also told me to "not stop cycling" because he does not think he can control my asthma with meds alone... so at least that is motivation to continue fighting...


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> Am I bad coz I sniggered a little?


If you'd said you didn't laugh, I'd have been suprised. 
Wonder how many on here can say they've already had one trip in the back of a hearse, from the church?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Sep 2014)

classic33 said:


> If you'd said you didn't laugh, I'd have been suprised.
> Wonder how many on here can say they've already had one trip in the back of a hearse, from the church?


thankfully not me - I've only gone as far as resus twice! That is more than enough for me... 

and how come from the church... surely you had to get there first?


----------



## jefmcg (15 Sep 2014)

I am now going to give up cycling. After reading all this, it can't be good for your health.


Seriously, it's actually great to know how far our knowledge has progressed. I remember a school friend's father having a heart attack in the 1970s. For him, it was just a patient wait in a chair, trying to exert himself too much before the next attack ended his life. Now people are asking how many days before they can get back on their bikes.

kudos to everyone in this thread, and your fight against adversity


----------



## Fubar (15 Sep 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I only manage that when I am having a good period - that and doing nothing else - what people don't know is that I basically go to bed after our evening meal (when on tour) and sleep for the best part of 10-12 hours and the 2nd week of our holiday required me to double my steroid dose because it was taking too much out of me (I am meant to double them when ill or under the weather...). Even at home I am in bed for 9pm when I have done nothing all day! Last year I spent 3-4 months in bed unable to do anything over the summer months, expect sleep. thankfully they gave up and put me on steroids permanently back in November last year, so I have been much better since and in the last month, I have had a major break through with my asthma meds (one of them contained dairy products which was being sprayed directly into my lungs - I'm allergic to dairy products!) I still get days where I get as far as breakfast and know that the day is not going to happen and the only thing I can sensibly do is go back to bed (anything else is physically dangerous because my coordination is usually out and I can't think straight), but they are getting fewer and further between those days and I am actually beginning to feel like I could return to work - OK probably only part-time but even considering it is something new! I haven't worked for the last 3 1/2 years. 1 year of that was on the road on tour, but since returning to the UK we have both despaired at me being able to work again, but this last month has seen such a change since getting off that darn medication with dairy in it - living in permanently anaphylactic shock does not do the body any good whatsoever! I have even signed up to college for a single class a week! I know it doesn't sound much but it is progress I have not been able to make for quite some time...
> 
> My asthma consultant has also told me to "not stop cycling" because he does not think he can control my asthma with meds alone... so at least that is motivation to continue fighting...



Wow. I think this thread and the "Depression Strikes" thread are the two most humbling/inspiring things I've read in a long time.


----------



## Colin_P (15 Sep 2014)

Humbling, nah......

It is a celebration of the human spirit in the face of adversity, against all the odds blah blah blah.


As the originator of this thread, it is just nice to know that you are not on your own and that there are people as mad as you out there on their bikes.


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> thankfully not me - I've only gone as far as resus twice! That is more than enough for me...
> 
> and how come from the church... surely you had to get there first?


Resus came to me.

A fit at Midnight Mass, where I'm told I fell like a log. Led to the local undertaker being coming to the rescue. Carried out, on a board by his employees, to the waiting Hearse. From the church to the local doctor and onto the nearest hospital. 
Nearest ambulance was some 50 miles away, when required. The hearse was quicker.


----------



## Paul Bromley (15 Sep 2014)

Hi Guys,
first post

Had an out of hospital heart attack and cardiac arrest 16th Dec last year. Was resuscitated by ambulance crew and had emergency surgery to fit 2 stents to trap a clot. Got chilled in critical care for 4 days and was kicked out of hospital on Christmas eve with pneumonia as a leaving present

Previously I have been fit and well and have been cycling for decades, the bulk of my riding being 29mile commutes to work and back for 9 months of the year.

All in all I feel fine. Very lucky I have no brain injury. I will never complain about the NHS again. UHNS were brilliant, can't praise their emergency care enough
Cardiology discharged me at the first opportunity in feb with no restrictions on doing anything. 

I have given myself a self imposed exile out of the saddle of a year. Don't want to be cycling to work 6:30 in the morning along the canal on my own unitl I build up some confidence in the new me

I've been hitting the gym since mid January and got a routine that, as far as my heart rate goes, profiles my commute to work.

The positives for the cycling life style are clear. The medics said if I hadn’t of been fit I would have died

Can't wait to get back in the saddle to see what the new me can do !

Paul


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2014)

Colin_P said:


> Humbling, nah......
> 
> It is a celebration of the human spirit in the face of adversity, against all the odds blah blah blah.
> 
> ...


 Me mad!


----------



## Sara_H (15 Sep 2014)

classic33 said:


> Remember this? And no offence intended or taken.


Vaguely!


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2014)

Suitable for this thread and the others of a similar nature!


----------



## Big_Dave (19 Sep 2014)

Colin_P said:


> Hello All,
> 
> As per the title, are there any survivors of serious illnesses on here ?
> 
> ...



My wife has had a SCA in 2010 (48yrs old), I did CPR until the paramedics arrived (CPR cannot revive a cardiac arrest without a defibrillator) to keep her heart pumping, She had 5 shocks and didn't regain consciousness and was very unstable, she spent 3 days in a coma on a life support machine until she came around, she suffered slight brain damage from lack of oxygen, she was fitted with a ICD unit (similar to a pace maker but also defibrilates in the event of a SCA, earlier the year she had 2 cardiac arrests in 24 hrs in which the ICD did its job very well indeed, and a very irregular heart beat for 2 weeks, she is on a variety of drugs to control her heart, as you say a 5% chance of surviving a SCA is pretty low, to have survived 3 is on borrowed time, luckily I am/was a trained first aider as part of my old job. We now take everyday as it comes,


----------



## Colin_P (19 Sep 2014)

Dave,

Your Wife is very much like me as the heart events are continuing. I hope you are both coping as well as you can and an important message to both of you is that you are not alone. I've been saved three times by my ICD and it doesn't get any easier knowing that it can and does keep happening to you. What is helping me is developing ways to recover physiologically from the events, it is slow and I haven't got the hang of it yet but each time it happens I try and bounce back a bit quicker.

Thinking of you both, you are not alone.


----------



## Hip Priest (19 Sep 2014)

I logged on to CC in a foul mood because I was unable to fix my rear mech. Then I chanced upon this thread and read the whole thing, and now I realise that knackered gears are a trivial thing not worth getting upset over. What an inspiration you all are.


----------



## Big_Dave (19 Sep 2014)

Colin_P said:


> Dave,
> 
> Your Wife is very much like me as the heart events are continuing. I hope you are both coping as well as you can and an important message to both of you is that you are not alone. I've been saved three times by my ICD and it doesn't get any easier knowing that it can and does keep happening to you. What is helping me is developing ways to recover physiologically from the events, it is slow and I haven't got the hang of it yet but each time it happens I try and bounce back a bit quicker.
> 
> Thinking of you both, you are not alone.


Thank you, and wish you well Colin, My wife Wendy had to be put on Amiodarone which you may well be on?, along with beta blockers she was already on, Amiodarone is a nasty drug with side effects but it is a miracle drug for heart problems where all other drugs fail, it's a last resort drug but works well. This year has been a rough ride with Wendy's recovery and self esteem. it has been a big game changer, we deal with it and carry on, that's all you can do. The insignificant things that used to rowel me up no longer phase me, I have a different perspective on life now and take nothing for granted, you learn life is precious and there is only a short time to do it in so make the most of it.
My heart goes out to all those with a serious health problem whatever the condition may be, and their families who deal with it. 
I'm not religious, but as the saying goes, god bless you all whatever your god may be.


----------



## Colin_P (19 Sep 2014)

Dave,

It certainly does put things into perspective.

I'm on Flecainide which is also a fairly toxic drug but not as bad as Amiodarone. It too effects liver and kidney function but as far as I'm aware doesn't effect lung function like Amio does. I'm also on a high dose of Betas. That combination makes for some slow cycling I tell you !

Has your Wife managed to get out there at all? When I say out there, I mean walking, cycling or anything? It is amazing what therapeutic effects even light exercise can have on you when you are coming out of a dark place. It is the best medicine of all, along with a good laugh as difficult as that can be at times !


----------



## Big_Dave (19 Sep 2014)

Colin_P said:


> Dave,
> 
> It certainly does put things into perspective.
> 
> ...



She will walk although she can't walk far, she loved to cycle but can't anymore because of balance problems, she gets mentally tired very easily with the brain injury which limits her ability more than the heart problem. I hate to use the term brain damage as people instantly think wheelchair bound unable to speak etc. which certainly isn't the case if you spoke to her she still is a very intelligent person. We manage day to day pretty easily, At the end of the day we adapt, yes it's tough at times, you have to move on with your life and not get stuck in a rut, One life, live it to the best of your ability, and that's what we do


----------



## Colin_P (19 Sep 2014)

There is hope although recovery from anoxic brain injury can be slow it can happen. You probably know far more than I do on the subject. Your story has put mine into a lesser perspective as I was lucky enough not to suffer from any brain injury.

Stay strong Dave.


----------



## Big_Dave (19 Sep 2014)

Colin_P said:


> There is hope although recovery from anoxic brain injury can be slow it can happen. You probably know far more than I do on the subject. Your story has put mine into a lesser perspective as I was lucky enough not to suffer from any brain injury.
> 
> Stay strong Dave.


She suffered the anoxia in 2010 with the first cardiac, so it's as good as it's going to get. We still do things, just differently now. There are so many stories on this thread that in their own right are tragic illnesses, be it luck, fate, destiny or whatever, they lived to tell the tale, a positive attitude goes a long way.


----------



## simon.r (21 Sep 2014)

Nowhere near as serious as most of you posting on this thread, but I posted my own tale of overcoming a minor physical disability before I'd seen this thread: http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/do...m-cranks-pain-and-relief.165522/#post-3289485


----------



## Colin_P (21 Sep 2014)

Simon,

Yours is as valid as anyone's!

Apart from my heart trying to kill me every now and then, I'm in good shape. If I had a physical reason, like yours, it would be very difficult to get on the bike and get out there. This is especially true for you as your injuries were caused on bike.

I remember when I was 15 in 1986, it was only a few days into what were the last school summer holidays. I came off my 10 speed racer at high speed going over the bars and landing head and shoulder first. I snapped my collarbone clean in half and spent the rest of the holidays in miserable pain. After that had slowly healed it took a lot of balls for me to first of all repair the bike and then get back on it. You had some serious injuries and still managed it, balls of granite I say!


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2014)

classic33 said:


> Resus came to me.
> 
> A fit at Midnight Mass, where I'm told I fell like a log. Led to the local undertaker being coming to the rescue. Carried out, on a board by his employees, to the waiting Hearse. From the church to the local doctor and onto the nearest hospital.
> Nearest ambulance was some 50 miles away, when required. The hearse was quicker.


It just goes to show there can be bits that on reflection, there will be bits that you can laugh at.
The doctor wasn't too certain what to expect and the hospital were a bit put out when the hearse pulled up outside the main entrance and a "body" emerging from the rear, before making its way into the hospital. 
Not the normal sequence of events for any concerned in helping me.


----------



## slowmotion (23 Sep 2014)

classic33 said:


> It just goes to show there can be bits that on reflection, there will be bits that you can laugh at.
> The doctor wasn't too certain what to expect and the hospital were a bit put out when the hearse pulled up outside the main entrance and a "body" emerging from the rear, before making its way into the hospital.
> Not the normal sequence of events for any concerned in helping me.


 Did the receptionist direct you to the morgue?


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2014)

slowmotion said:


> Did the receptionist direct you to the morgue?


That bit I cannot remember. Most of what I've said about that night was told back to me.
One minute I'm at Midnight Mass, the next I'm on a trolley in a hospital. With no clear recollection of went on in between the two events.


----------



## RichK (23 Sep 2014)

Like Colin J, I've had two DVT/pulmonary embolism episodes, with the second one, the clots on my lungs (both sides!) were described as 'large'


----------



## Colin_P (25 Sep 2014)

Saw the Consultant this morning, seems to happy with me. The ICD is still however recording runs of VT despite me being on some powerful anti-arrhythmic drugs.

I'm still getting out there on the bike though !


----------



## Effyb4 (25 Sep 2014)

I'm glad you're still getting out on your bike. I hope your heart rhythm sorts itself out soon. My heart failure nurse seemed really pleased when she realised I had cycled to see her.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Sep 2014)

RichK said:


> Like Colin J, I've had two DVT/pulmonary embolism episodes, with the second one, the clots on my lungs (both sides!) were described as 'large'


Nasty, isn't it!

Are you on anticoagulation for life? I wouldn't dare risk coming off it again, having reclotted less than 3 months after stopping it in 2013.

Oh, and if so, are you taking warfarin or one of the new drugs? (I have decided to stick to warfarin until there is more data on long-term use of NOACs.)


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Nasty, isn't it!
> 
> Are you on anticoagulation for life? I wouldn't dare risk coming off it again, having reclotted less than 3 months after stopping it in 2013.
> 
> Oh, and if so, are you taking warfarin or one of the new drugs? (I have decided to stick to warfarin until there is more data on long-term use of NOACs.)


http://www.medscape.org/viewarticle/820314, http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3706730/ & http://www.drugwatch.com/xarelto/


----------



## ColinJ (26 Sep 2014)

classic33 said:


> http://www.medscape.org/viewarticle/820314, http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3706730/ & http://www.drugwatch.com/xarelto/


But see some of the possible negatives ... e.g. BMJ criticism of the way one of the NOACs was fast-tracked and Pradaxa/Dabigatran lawsuit!


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2014)

Take it you followed and read the last link given.
*"No Antidote*
_While all blood thinners carry the risk of internal bleeding, older drugs like warfarin have emergency antidotes to prevent serious harm. Xarelto does not have an antidote, and the drug cannot be flushed out of the system through dialysis. People who suffer bleeding can end up hospitalized, and the bleed may be fatal."
_
I check my own anti-epileptic medication before starting, whenever possible.


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2014)

https://www.epilepsy.org.uk/news/news/trobalt-warning-effects-skin-and-eyes
*Effect on the eyes*





_"These abnormalities take the form of pigment (colour) changes in the retina, which can lead to serious eye disease and loss of vision. Whether the specific issue with Trobalt can lead to such serious problems with vision is still unclear. However, some people have reported reduced visual acuity. This is a loss of the sharpness of vision, where numbers and letters may become blurred.

The FDA warning advises anyone who is taking Trobalt (or Potiga in the US) to have an eye examination and regular check-ups. People with epilepsy should have these examinations to make sure there are no negative impacts on their vision. If any are noticed by an optician, medication should – where possible – be changed (with medical supervision).

Although the skin discolouration appears to be less serious as a side-effect, if this happens to anyone taking Trobalt they should also consider switching medicines."_

Its one that was considered, but I'm not overly keen on either blue eyes or blue skin. Unknown if the effect is reversable at this time.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Sep 2014)

classic33 said:


> Take it you followed and read the last link given.
> *"No Antidote*
> _While all blood thinners carry the risk of internal bleeding, older drugs like warfarin have emergency antidotes to prevent serious harm. Xarelto does not have an antidote, and the drug cannot be flushed out of the system through dialysis. People who suffer bleeding can end up hospitalized, and the bleed may be fatal."
> _
> I check my own anti-epileptic medication before starting, whenever possible.


Oh yes!

They are working on antidotes, and there are techniques that hospitals can use but I read somewhere that only about 25% of A&E departments would know what to do, and do it! At least with warfarin an injection of Vitamin K would do the trick and warfarin has been around a long time so it is well understood.


----------



## RichK (26 Sep 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Nasty, isn't it!
> 
> Are you on anticoagulation for life? I wouldn't dare risk coming off it again, having reclotted less than 3 months after stopping it in 2013.
> 
> Oh, and if so, are you taking warfarin or one of the new drugs? (I have decided to stick to warfarin until there is more data on long-term use of NOACs.)



Yes, on Warfarin & now "for life." It took about 9 months for me to re-clot after stopping the original six months. Alternatives to Warfarin have not been discussed - but as my INR (& dose) has settled & stayed in range I'm in no particular hurry to change. 

The scariest thing for me was being involved in an RTC (whilst on Warfarin), which could have been nasty and how much persuasion it took in A&E to not send me home!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Sep 2014)

RichK said:


> Yes, on Warfarin & now "for life." It took about 9 months for me to re-clot after stopping the original six months. Alternatives to Warfarin have not been discussed - but as my INR (& dose) has settled & stayed in range I'm in no particular hurry to change.
> 
> The scariest thing for me was being involved in an RTC (whilst on Warfarin), which could have been nasty and how much persuasion it took in A&E to not send me home!


I worried about accidents when I was first on warfarin, but decided to just get on with life now. I did buy a medical tag to wear round my neck whenever I go out though, so at least paramedics would know why I was bleeding so much if I were to be found unconscious.


----------



## woohoo (26 Sep 2014)

Although NOACs don't have a chemical antidote, they have a fairly effective antidote in the form of time. You also have to take into account the real world timings involved in these events. The impact of vitamin K treatment is by no means immediate. Warfarin has a long half life and remains in the system much longer than the short half line NOACs (these have to be taken twice daily because of this) and in some studies I saw a while back the the clotting of the blood increased quicker when the NOACs were stopped than in the case of vit K injections being given to warfarin users. This of course depends on the timing of taking these drugs, the time taken to get to A&E etc. I opted for using NOACs because, IMV, it is as safe an option in real world conditions, I can stop and start them easily when need be e.g. elective surgery / dental work, the independence from diet dependency e.g. feasting or otherwise on vit K-rich food, the standard dosage and no blood tests. I've been on them for over a year without any problems. 

.... But it all comes down to personal choice/attitude to risk, life style impact if you are offered the choice.


----------



## PK99 (26 Sep 2014)

ColinJ said:


> if I were to be found



OT

ohhh! proper English!


----------



## Drago (26 Sep 2014)

But he speaks it as "if I were t'found..."


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Sep 2014)

PK99 said:


> OT
> 
> ohhh! proper English!





Drago said:


> But he speaks it as "if I were t'found..."


surely being the first person it should be "if I was found" or "if I am going to be found"...

"I" is singular, "were" is for plural...


----------



## ColinJ (26 Sep 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> surely being the first person it should be "if I was found" or "if I am going to be found"...
> 
> "I" is singular, "were" is for plural...


TBH, I'm not 100% sure what is 'correct' - I just typed the first thing that came into my head! It's something to do with the subjunctive mood ...


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2014)

Drago said:


> But he speaks it as "if I were t'found..."


That would be if I were the found though


----------



## Stonechat (26 Sep 2014)

I was thinking this did not apply to me, but it does, had meningitis when I was one, only affected my eyes


----------



## Stonechat (27 Sep 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> surely being the first person it should be "if I was found" or "if I am going to be found"...
> 
> "I" is singular, "were" is for plural...


Not an expert on English grammar but I believe I were is subjunctive


----------



## vickster (27 Sep 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Not an expert on English grammar but I believe I were is subjunctive


Conditional verb 

http://www.grammarly.com/handbook/grammar/verbs/27/conditional-verbs/


----------



## Doc333 (27 Sep 2014)

Somebody mentioned that anyone could increase their average speed, if they went shorter and faster, instead of going for distance. So I thought I would give it a go, because my last longer rides sees me flag badly over the last few miles which then sees my average speed fall off a cliff. One hour today over 15 miles, so my average went up by 1 mph, and I'm chuffed. If only I could get out more, I would probably be able to do 15 mph over longer distances. When you're out by yourself and see a group of riders swoosh past and vanish in the distance, I just tell myself that I'm on the front all ride long, not taking turns and then hiding in the pack for most of the ride. Not bad for a cardiac patient in recovery and almost 60-years old ....... Does get frustrating though when ladies and gents more senior to me blast past me


----------



## ColinJ (27 Sep 2014)

Doc333 said:


> Somebody mentioned that anyone could increase their average speed, if they went shorter and faster, instead of going for distance. So I thought I would give it a go, because my last longer rides sees me flag badly over the last few miles which then sees my average speed fall off a cliff. One hour today over 15 miles, so my average went up by 1 mph, and I'm chuffed. If only I could get out more, I would probably be able to do 15 mph over longer distances. When you're out by yourself and see a group of riders swoosh past and vanish in the distance, I just tell myself that I'm on the front all ride long, not taking turns and then hiding in the pack for most of the ride. Not bad for a cardiac patient in recovery and almost 60-years old ....... Does get frustrating though when ladies and gents more senior to me blast past me


But it beats the alternative, eh?  

I was getting frustrated on the bike the other day but then remembered that 2 years ago I was bedridden, barely able to walk 20 yards. I am fitter now than I was before I got ill, but having got the taste for it, I want to get REALLY fit!

We can only do what we can do. Let's just build ourselves up at whatever rate and to whatever level our bodies and cope with, and enjoy the journey!


----------



## Effyb4 (27 Sep 2014)

ColinJ said:


> But it beats the alternative, eh?
> 
> I was getting frustrated on the bike the other day but then remembered that 2 years ago I was bedridden, barely able to walk 20 yards. I am fitter now than I was before I got ill, but having got the taste for it, I want to get REALLY fit!
> 
> We can only do what we can do. Let's just build ourselves up at whatever rate and to whatever level our bodies and cope with, and enjoy the journey!


 
I too am much fitter than I was before my heart attack. I do get frustrated that I'm not as fast as other female cyclists I know, but then remind myself that they haven't had open heart surgery a year ago.


----------



## dave r (27 Sep 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> I too am much fitter than I was before my heart attack. I do get frustrated that I'm not as fast as other female cyclists I know, but then remind myself that they haven't had open heart surgery a year ago.



I'm a lot slower than I was before the angina, and occasionally I find my lack of pace annoying, but then I think yes I'm still here, living breathing and still pedaling, and then the lack of pace seems unimportant.


----------



## Colin_P (27 Sep 2014)

The thing is everyone, despite how slow we all are, we are still getting out there.

And getting out there has the most amazing therapeutic effect.


----------



## Doc333 (28 Sep 2014)

Maybe next year we should organise a survivors ride somewhere?


----------



## Colin_P (28 Sep 2014)

Doc333 said:


> Maybe next year we should organise a survivors ride somewhere?



It would be slow


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2014)

Doc333 said:


> Somebody mentioned that anyone could increase their average speed, if they went shorter and faster, instead of going for distance. So I thought I would give it a go, because my last longer rides sees me flag badly over the last few miles which then sees my average speed fall off a cliff. One hour today over 15 miles, so my average went up by 1 mph, and I'm chuffed. If only I could get out more, I would probably be able to do 15 mph over longer distances. When you're out by yourself and see a group of riders swoosh past and vanish in the distance, I just tell myself that I'm on the front all ride long, not taking turns and then hiding in the pack for most of the ride. Not bad for a cardiac patient in recovery and almost 60-years old ....... Does get frustrating though when ladies and gents more senior to me blast past me


Out on your own, the only person you're racing is yourself. 
So what if your passed by someone else.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Sep 2014)

I've just passed the 7th anniversary of my throat cancer operation. I had to forfeit my right pectoral muscle as it was directed to my neck to fill in the bit they cut out. I also had to have my jaw cut and lose two teeth to reach the tumour. I had a steel plate fitted in my jaw which sometimes gives me pain. Now i have restricted movement of my neck due to a lessening in strength of the neck muscles. I also can't put my right arm up straight due to the operation.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Sep 2014)

Doc333 said:


> Maybe next year we should organise a survivors ride somewhere?


Something like this one perhaps ...?  

I enjoyed it a lot so I have decided to repeat it at the end of March 2015. I wouldn't expect such a big turnout next time, but it would be nice to get a group of at least 10 riders. You'd be welcome to join us! 

(I'll start a new thread ride in 'Informal Rides' at the end of February.)


----------



## dave r (28 Sep 2014)

classic33 said:


> Out on your own, the only person you're racing is yourself.
> So what if your passed by someone else.



Out on my ride today I was passed by the Clubs veterans ride, not many on it today, my regular ride years ago, I said a cheery good morning and watched them pass, if I'd jumped on the back I would have lasted till the next hill then had to watch them disappear over the horizon.


----------



## Doc333 (28 Sep 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Something like this one perhaps ...?
> 
> I enjoyed it a lot so I have decided to repeat it at the end of March 2015. I wouldn't expect such a big turnout next time, but it would be nice to get a group of at least 10 riders. You'd be welcome to join us!
> 
> (I'll start a new thread ride in 'Informal Rides' at the end of February.)



Colin I'll have some of that mate, I think it's a great idea


----------



## Effyb4 (28 Sep 2014)

I'd really like to join this but I think 100 miles is too much for me (although I've done 50) and I'm not sure what sort of speed people would be doing.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Sep 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> I'd really like to join this but I think 100 miles is too much for me (although I've done 50) and I'm not sure what sort of speed people would be doing.


where did miles come into it? 
it was km's previously.... and speed was slow - I wasn't the slowest which came as a huge shock to me!


----------



## Effyb4 (28 Sep 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn perhaps I wasn't looking properly. I might be able to manage 100km (possibly)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Sep 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn perhaps I wasn't looking properly. I might be able to manage 100km (possibly)


 this year there was the option of both....I had just forgotten , given back in March a metric century was still a challenge for me. most people also seemed to be sticking with that ideal quite sensibly as well! just a couple of mad ones who thought a hilly imperial century was a good move...


----------



## ColinJ (28 Sep 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> I'd really like to join this but I think 100 miles is too much for me (although I've done 50) and I'm not sure what sort of speed people would be doing.


Most of us didn't do the 100 mile version, so it was just over 100 km (say 64 miles). The slow group that I went round in took all day, averaging probably only about 14 kph (9 mph)? We just bimbled along at our own pace, making sure that nobody got left behind. Ok, we _thought_ somebody had fallen back, but it turned out that they had actually got ahead and it was the rest of us who had fallen back! (Confused waiting and searching resulted ...) 

There will be a slow group again. Anyway ... full details in February, but it will be a rerun of this year's ride so you can read about that and you will get the idea!


----------



## Effyb4 (28 Sep 2014)

Sounds good. I look forward to it.


----------



## Broughtonblue (30 Sep 2014)

I take my hat (helmet?) off to you all, when you read stories like these it puts your own minor problems into perspective, but although my problems are minor compared, crap job, overweight etc, when you live with them everyday the feeling builds up!
Surely it shouldn't take a life or death situation to allow you to appreciate life for what it is? I'm writing this as I wait to do another horrible shift at work at 2pm.


----------



## classic33 (30 Sep 2014)

Broughtonblue said:


> I take my hat (helmet?) off to you all, when you read stories like these it puts your own minor problems into perspective, but although my problems are minor compared, crap job, overweight etc, when you live with them everyday the feeling builds up!
> Surely it shouldn't take a life or death situation to allow you to appreciate life for what it is? I'm writing this as I wait to do another horrible shift at work at 2pm.


Well I've had the life or death experience, but wasn't around at the time. I came to in a hospital ward, on a ventilator with a tube stuck down my airway. Only found out the reason why later that day when the rounds were being done. There it was explained what had happened. My only clear recollection of that time was a doctor telling me he was going to put his knee on my throat so I didn't throw up like last time.
I've had the top cover pulled over me in A&E by a doctor, who upon seeing my left arm was blue, decided I'd popped me clogs. Don't know who was more scared, me at being pronounced dead o
r the doctor when the "deceased" started moving.


----------



## dave r (1 Oct 2014)

Broughtonblue said:


> I take my hat (helmet?) off to you all, when you read stories like these it puts your own minor problems into perspective, but although my problems are minor compared, crap job, overweight etc, when you live with them everyday the feeling builds up!
> Surely it shouldn't take a life or death situation to allow you to appreciate life for what it is? I'm writing this as I wait to do another horrible shift at work at 2pm.



It's easy to get bogged down in coping with life and what it throws at you, then you can loose sight of whats important, a close encounter with a major illness will tend to bring back into focus whats important.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2014)

Broughtonblue said:


> I take my hat (helmet?) off to you all, when you read stories like these it puts your own minor problems into perspective, but although my problems are minor compared, crap job, overweight etc, when you live with them everyday the feeling builds up!
> Surely it shouldn't take a life or death situation to allow you to appreciate life for what it is? I'm writing this as I wait to do another horrible shift at work at 2pm.


Slightly different approach taken. That was "Sod'em, I'm going to do what they say the condition should prevent me from doing". 
So far the only thing I'm not able to do, is drive. Accepted that whilst still at Junior School, never made any attempt to learn either. Got the year clear(year & a day to be exact) thinking the limit was two.


----------



## slowmotion (2 Oct 2014)

You lot should all lighten up a bit and enjoy yourselves.....
......or buy a Tikker.
http://mytikker.com/
Posted recently on CC but deeply unappealing really.


----------



## Colin_P (4 Oct 2014)

Well an interesting few days has just been had by me.

Massive increase of runs / salvos of VT over the last few days culminating in a huge one yesterday afternoon.

I actually went down anticipating a loss of consciousness and a shock from the ICD. I was certainly on the brink and by hitting the deck may have terminated it by doing so.

In a state of of panic, got up and got to the remote monitoring device, uploaded a report to the hospital, then called them five minutes later. Spoke to the EP (Electrophyiologist) who confirmed the increase in runs of VT and also that the big one was a run of VF / Torsades de Pointes which is a very serious rhythm for your heart to be in. Got told that the EP needed to have a chat with someone and that they would call back.

Fifteen minutes later got the call back, was asked if I could do another upload there and then, few more minutes on the phone, then EP looking at the report says I think you should come in.

Coming in means via A&E and then onto the cardio ward where they had a bed for me all arranged. The A&E bit should have meant a quick check in and a 'marshal' through but took quite a bit longer than that as I'm a rare case quite a few of the docs want to see me!

Anyway, eventually onto the cardio ward, loads of tests and good chat, an overnight stay for monitoring more tests and another chat. My meds have been increased which means I'll be even slower on the bike if I manage to get back on it at all.

Feeling a bit down at the moment.


----------



## dave r (4 Oct 2014)

Thats a bit of a barsteward, but at least all the monitoring kit got you the help you needed quickly, do you know what set it all off?


----------



## Sara_H (4 Oct 2014)

Colin_P said:


> Well an interesting few days has just been had by me.
> 
> Massive increase of runs / salvos of VT over the last few days culminating in a huge one yesterday afternoon.
> 
> ...



What a nightmare. Thank goodness you have all the kit and the medical attention you need on hand. It's difficult not to let things like this get you down. Just keep soldiering on, you know you'll come through it.


----------



## Effyb4 (4 Oct 2014)

I'm sorry to hear that Colin. At least you got seen quickly. I hope the medication gets you sorted quickly.


----------



## Colin_P (4 Oct 2014)

Thanks Sarah and Effy,

It is tough to repeatedly get over events like this. The meds, well the flecainide is quite a toxic one. With the increase in both I'm preparing to be pretty well zonked out for a few days and as said if I ever do manage to get back on the bike I'll be slower if that it is at all possible.


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2014)

You'll be back on the bike believe me. Easy say, not as easy do I know.
But if you take the view now, that you'll not be back on the bike. The chances are you'll never get back on it. Set yourself the target of getting back on the bike with the knowledge that you have only yourself to beat.
I've been told repeatedly over the years that I might as well get rid of the bike as I'll never be able to get back on it.

Secondary target for you, Prove them wrong.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Oct 2014)

classic33 said:


> You'll be back on the bike believe me. Easy say, not as easy do I know.
> But if you take the view now, that you'll not be back on the bike. The chances are you'll never get back on it. Set yourself the target of getting back on the bike with the knowledge that you have only yourself to beat.
> *I've been told repeatedly over the years that I might as well get rid of the bike as I'll never be able to get back on it.*
> 
> Secondary target for you, Prove them wrong.


my lot (severe asthma consultant and GP) tell me the exact opposite. No-one wants me to stop cycling because they know only my fitness level (not to be confused with health) is the only thing keeping me out of hospital permanently. They can't manage my asthma, bronchiectasis and tracheomalacia without my staying fit! I just wish they knew how hard it was to stay this fit!


----------



## Sara_H (5 Oct 2014)

Good Morning @Colin_P 

How's things this morning?


----------



## Colin_P (5 Oct 2014)

Sara_H said:


> Good Morning @Colin_P
> 
> How's things this morning?



Well, I'm alive which is a bonus.

Waiting for that zonked out feeling to start with the increased dose of the meds. I took the first one last night and have to say I had the best nights sleep in ages and ages.


----------



## Sara_H (5 Oct 2014)

Colin_P said:


> Well, I'm alive which is a bonus.
> 
> Waiting for that zonked out feeling to start with the increased dose of the meds. I took the first one last night and have to say I had the best nights sleep in ages and ages.


HA HA! Ever since my NDE (near death experience!) my OH, when asked how I am, always replies "well, she's alive, which is a cheeky bonus!".

He also finds the song Girlfriend in a Coma by The Smiths quite amusing these days!


----------



## hondated (10 Oct 2014)

Well firstly I hope that you are progressing in your recovery Colin and all other of out forum colleagues as well.Its been very inspirational reading about the recovery from serious illnesses by our forum friends.
Particularly as in recent months I seemed to have struggled whenever I have been out on my bike. Even today I did 25 miles and I feel slaughtered so reading these posts have made me realise that given I have no known illness I should just man up like those that actually had to overcome a serious illness.
If I do have any sort of illness I think its thinking that what I did at 16 I can still do at 63.


----------



## Colin_P (10 Oct 2014)

Cheers for that.

Today I got back on the bike and did a moderately hilly 6 mile off road ride with the dog running along side. First time out after being hospitalised last weekend for yet another cardiac arrest. It felt good to be out in the air.


----------



## Dangermouse (6 Nov 2014)

I will be watching this thread with interest, for now I am off the bike but hopefully may be able to get the leg back over in the future.


----------



## Colin_P (6 Nov 2014)

Mouse,

Please let us know how you are doing.

Things have got better for me since my last post. The drugs are doing their job heart wise but make it a struggle out on the road. It is a strange feeling having your heart throttled back with its output probably halved. It beats slower and with less force which means there isn't enough oxygen going to the leg muscles to grind along at speed or do the hills. I can still manage the low 20mph's in the flat but only for short blasts, the maintainable average now is 13-15mph. Hills, I can still do them but have to spin up them slowly in granny gears.

All that said I've been out every day for almost a month now and have managed a few 20-30 mile rides. It feels good.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Nov 2014)

Colin_P said:


> Things have got better for me since my last post. The drugs are doing their job heart wise but make it a struggle out on the road. It is a strange feeling having your heart throttled back with its output probably halved. It beats slower and with less force which means there isn't enough oxygen going to the let muscles to grind along at speed or do the hills. I can still manage the low 20mph's in the flat but only for short blasts, the maintainable average now is 13-15mph. Hills, I can still do them but have to spin up them slowly in granny gears.
> 
> All that said I've been out every day for almost a month now and have managed a few 20-30 rides. It feels good.


Well done for keeping on cycling though!

I can't push too hard or my heart rhythm starts to play up. I know the signs now and back off a few percent before anything more significant starts to happen. If I push on, I end up with a fluttery heart for hours afterwards and that isn't nice.

My lungs are a lot better than they were a few months ago, but I still run out of oxygen quicker than I should do. I only get up to about 450 metres altitude round here, but it feels more like 2,000 metres in terms of oxygen availability.


----------



## Colin_P (6 Nov 2014)

Colin,

Have you had the flutters checked out? If not you should. Could be relatively harmless A-fib but best best to get it looked into.

There must be something in the name as it would seem we are both nutters!


----------



## ColinJ (6 Nov 2014)

Colin_P said:


> Colin,
> 
> Have you had the flutters checked out? If not you should. Could be relatively harmless A-fib but best best to get it looked into.
> 
> There must be something in the name as it would seem we are both nutters!


I had heart scans done when I was clotted and doctors picked up the signs of it then. It wasn't subtle at the time though so even a quick check stethoscope picked it up. 

As the clots healed, the rhythm improved greatly. The doctors reckon that most of the problem was caused by the hugely clotted pulmonary artery pressing on the side of my heart.

I had another heart scan done fairly recently and they were pleased with progress. Admittedly, that was done when I was resting. If they scanned me under load then I think they would spot changes.

If it starts getting worse again I will bring forward my next appointment.

For now, I will just be careful not to overdo things. I can make (say) an 85-90% effort on a short, very steep climb, but I have to leave the top 10-15% alone.


----------



## Colin_P (6 Nov 2014)

Shameless plug here.

For those of you on Strava, I started a group a while ago called "UK Cardiac arrest and heart attack survivors".

It seems I'm Jonny no-mates on there, so please join up and then we can see how slow we all are amongst ourselves.

Also feel free to add / follow me on Strava as well. Effy and I already do and Effy is by far the faster of us slow-uns!

Link to the Cardiac survivor club;
http://app.strava.com/clubs/uk-cardiac-arrest-and-heart-attack-survivors

Be there or be square!


----------



## postman (6 Nov 2014)

Dangermouse said:


> I will be watching this thread with interest, for now I am off the bike but hopefully may be able to get the leg back over in the future.



That is a yes.


----------



## postman (6 Nov 2014)

Does Pericarditis count it feels like a heart attack Well it bloody frightened me.I went out like a lightt.When they gave me a pill to put under my tongue.When i came round,one Doctor had his fingers in my mouth trying to get the pill out.They shoved a needle in my arm.There were six people round the bed.I was whisked up to icu for 48 hours.Incredible.


----------



## Colin_P (6 Nov 2014)

Most certainly counts as it can be very serious.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Nov 2014)

Dangermouse said:


> I will be watching this thread with interest, for now I am off the bike but hopefully may be able to get the leg back over in the future.


I'd prioritise getting your leg-over first, and then work on the cycling ....


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> I'd prioritise getting your leg-over first, and then work on the cycling ....


Could always get a "step through" frame!


----------



## Doc333 (7 Nov 2014)

I'm in the club and already blown out of the back door


----------



## Colin_P (7 Nov 2014)

Doc333 said:


> I'm in the club and already blown out of the back door



Are you Derek N then ?

If so, not a scruffy performance last week.

Again a bump for the club, anyone who reads this thread and who is on Strava, please join.
http://app.strava.com/clubs/uk-cardiac-arrest-and-heart-attack-survivors


[edit]

Are you Pete D ?


----------



## Doc333 (8 Nov 2014)

I am that man Pete D


----------



## Colin_P (8 Nov 2014)

Good stuff Pete.


----------



## RichK (9 Nov 2014)

Hope you dont mind me joining in...


----------



## Colin_P (9 Nov 2014)

RichK said:


> Hope you dont mind me joining in...



Of course not Rich, but if you haven't already, it'd be good to hear your story.


----------



## Colin_P (24 Nov 2014)

Well, I think that might be me off the bike for a while or at least until I see the Heart Consultant on the 4th of Dec. I keep feeling lightheaded and dizzy which is not good on a bike. I don't know if it is a side effect of the medication I'm on or something more sinister.


----------



## coco69 (24 Nov 2014)

I had sceptacemia on my 21st birthdayI am .last rights and all that....great for loosing weight but massive strain on my family....for those who have met me will know i am not one of those people who has an attitude of live every day as though its your last but however i do have the respect of others my age who never made it through their illness...god rest andy roberts xx


----------



## Colin_P (31 Mar 2015)

Thought I'd check into this thread as it has been quiet for a while and ask, How is everyone doing?

Me, still on the bike doing between 15 and 50 miles a week, nothing mad but it does tremendous benefit mentally getting out there and pushing the pedals round in the open air.

The heart medication seems to be doing its job as I've had nothing recorded by the ICD (Implanted Cardioverter Defibrillator) for some time. The dizzies back in Nov have passed and were put down to just being one of those things.

I'm also due to get my driving licence back soon after a long ten months without it.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Drago (31 Mar 2015)

I'm in this club now but.vowing to come back mightier and stronger than ever before.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2015)

I am doing well. I have had 3 different scans done recently and got the last of the results yesterday. The doctors are relatively pleased with what they saw, and that pleases me!

I am feeling better and better as each month passes. It is nearly 3 years since my original illness and 2 since my relapse. I have slimmed to a much healthier size and not lumping about fat equivalent to 120 packs of butter has transformed my cycling and sense of well-being.

So, I just have a couple of remaining issues to sort out (dental and back/core) and then I will be able concentrate on my fitness. I am 60 next January and would like then to be able to say in honesty that I am fitter than at any other time in my life.

Good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## Paul Bromley (31 Mar 2015)

Hi Colin,

So glad you are feeling positive about the future.

I'm just about to restart my cycling career after promising the wife I'd have a year off the bike
Er it was supposed to be this week but the weather is wet and windy - ah well, next week will soon be here
Paul


----------



## Drago (31 Mar 2015)

Weather is a bit crap so rather than a walk had a slow and measured session on the rowing machine. Felt good.


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2015)

Surgery pencilled in for the 10th April. 
Whether I'm "here" to post after that date is another matter.

Other than that it continues as before.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2015)

Paul Bromley said:


> Hi Colin,
> 
> So glad you are feeling positive about the future.
> 
> ...


Thanks.

I assume that the reason for the cycling ban was that you had been spending all your time cycling rather than with her? If so, then try to persuade her to start cycling too!


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2015)

classic33 said:


> Surgery pencilled in for the 10th April.
> Whether I'm "here" to post after that date is another matter.
> 
> Other than that it continues as before.


Good luck with that - I hope you don't get '_reaped with your own scythe_'!


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Good luck with that - I hope you don't get '_reaped with your own scythe_'!


Thanks.


----------



## Paul Bromley (31 Mar 2015)

Hi Colin

It's been a long 15months off the bike . Went to Suffolk last week. usually have a week over there this time of year. Took the bike and only managed 1 ride. It was so cold

I've lost that thing. what do you call it? where you don't feel the cold !


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2015)

Paul Bromley said:


> Hi Colin
> 
> It's been a long 15months off the bike . Went to Suffolk last week. usually have a week over there this time of year. Took the bike and only managed 1 ride. It was so cold
> 
> *I've lost that thing. what do you call it? where you don't feel the cold !*


_Youth?_ 

I'm so old now that when I see attractive young women wearing miniskirts in the winter, I only think about how cold the weather is!


----------



## Effyb4 (31 Mar 2015)

I'm still out riding. I'm trying to build up the amount of climbing I do, as I have a 3 day tour planned in May and the distance worries me less than the elevation. Essex is very flat, so_ I don't normally need to worry about it._ Good to see others out and riding.


----------



## dave r (31 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> _Youth?_
> 
> I'm so old now that when I see attractive young women wearing miniskirts in the winter, I only think about how cold the weather is!



Colin you're still a youngster! Both my fitness and my mood are down at the moment, but thats common at this time of year, I should perk up as the weather improves, our coming Easter weekend in LLundudno should help that, physically I'm fine, no problems.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2015)

dave r said:


> Colin you're still a youngster! Both my fitness and my mood are down at the moment, but thats common at this time of year, I should perk up as the weather improves, our coming Easter weekend in LLundudno should help that, physically I'm fine, no problems.


Less than 10 months until my age begins with a '6'!  


Ok, in terms of _emotional maturity_, there are not any other digits ...


----------



## dave r (31 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Less than 10 months until my age begins with a '6'!
> 
> 
> Ok, in terms of _emotional maturity_, there are not any other digits ...



Yes but you're still young, in 9 months I make 64


----------



## youngoldbloke (31 Mar 2015)

Yesterday passed 1000 miles so far this year, so the stents still seem to be working OK. However learnt recently that one of my hips is bu88ered and may well need replacement - wear and tear I suppose .......


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2015)

youngoldbloke said:


> Yesterday passed 1000 miles so far this year, so the stents still seem to be working OK. However learnt recently that one of my hips is bu88ered and may well need replacement - wear and tear I suppose .......


Hoorah for the stents, yah-boo to the hip!

One of my hips is slowly wearing out too, but I hope to get quite a few more years use out of it before it becomes a real problem.


----------



## Paul Bromley (31 Mar 2015)

Youth ! You got that right. I've also got the big 60 in November

glad the stents are still working. I've yet to take mine out for real test ride without the steadying hand of the present Mrs B


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Apr 2015)

Most of you probably know I'm not doing to well, so it is good to see that most are doing better. 

I had been on course for a 10,000km year then, back at the beginning November, out of the blue and with no warning, my back went. The L5-S1 disc ruptured badly and left me with little use of and feeling in my right leg. Emergency surgery followed to save some use of the leg but full recovery was never on the books. Full recovery hasn't happened either. 

So to add to a dodgy left leg which was already unreliable and slightly paralysed, I now have an even more unreliable right leg which can't hold my body weight, doesn't work properly and has left me on crutches unable to walk very far or very quickly.I can't stand without crutches and not for long, I can't sit and am pretty useless really. I'm suffering from depression, on morphine 24/7 and looking at the prospect of having to get a wheelchair if I can ever sit up again! Sadly there is obvious paralysis in my right leg even still after 5 months.

On the bright side i have a new bike. I can manage 9 miles a day on my recumbent trike (10 miles is still too much , but if I pick up the courage to try using roads or the strength in my legs I may manage it soon). I have almost made it to 140 miles for the year!


----------



## Paul Bromley (1 Apr 2015)

Hi Satnav

Some good and not so good news. Pleased that you are adopting the "Never give up" rule


----------



## Effyb4 (1 Apr 2015)

I'm really sorry that things aren't going too well for you SNSSO. I'm pleased you are able to get out on the trike. I had to start very slowly and build up the cycling after my heart surgery, but I found it really helped with the depression. My mantra is 'Just keep spinning, just keep spinning, all you got to do is spin spin spin'


----------



## dave r (1 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Most of you probably know I'm not doing to well, so it is good to see that most are doing better.
> 
> I had been on course for a 10,000km year then, back at the beginning November, out of the blue and with no warning, my back went. The L5-S1 disc ruptured badly and left me with little use of and feeling in my right leg. Emergency surgery followed to save some use of the leg but full recovery was never on the books. Full recovery hasn't happened either.
> 
> ...



I wont put a like on your post, it wouldn't be right, but much respect for the way your coping and best wishes for an acceptable outcome to this.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Apr 2015)

Thanks everyone.  
I saw my consultant yesterday and whilst she is hesitant to fuse my vertebrae (don't actually know it will cure the pain) she is referring me to another consultant and if he agrees that it may help me, then she will go ahead with the surgery. As far as we can see, provided that she fuses the vertebrae in a non-neutral position, rather than a neutral position, it should help with the pain because it is a non-neutral position that I lie in most of the day and it is that that is mostly pain free. (A neutral position is the position you are meant to hold when you sit or stand, and the one that you see the spine in in all diagrams...)

On the brighter side my GP put me on 24hrs morphine 2 weeks ago (12hr time release capsules) and I have been better in my movement and feeling better within myself. I can't say there has been any improvement in walking or cycling, there hasn't and I am still needing 2-3 doses of additional morphine and 3-4 of paracetamol during the day plus the nerve pain meds have been increased as well but like I said, I am feeling a touch better in myself. When I raised getting addicted to morphine with one of my health care professionals, the answer was a shrug the shoulders and that there are drugs that can be given to me to help me off it and not to worry about it!  Oh well.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> When I raised getting addicted to morphine with one of my health care professionals, the answer was a shrug the shoulders and that there are drugs that can be given to me to help me off it and not to worry about it!  Oh well.


That kind of response annoys me!

I have raised questions about my anticoagulation options with quite a few doctors and some have been helpful, but one or two stopped me mid-sentence and effectively said "Take the drugs and live, or don't, and die". A false dilemma, if ever I heard one!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (3 Apr 2015)

What have I had??

Brain damage as a baby, Leukaemia at 16, and Ulcerative Colitis at 28.

Lucky white heather me!!


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> What have I had??
> 
> Brain damage as a baby, Leukaemia at 16, and Ulcerative Colitis at 28.
> *
> Lucky white heather me!!*


Offered you some the other morning.


----------



## Stonechat (3 Apr 2015)

ColinJ said:


> That kind of response annoys me!
> 
> I have raised questions about my anticoagulation options with quite a few doctors and some have been helpful, but one or two stopped me mid-sentence and effectively said "Take the drugs and live, or don't, and die". A false dilemma, if ever I heard one!


These choices are often difficult
Mrs Stonechat is on Tramadol (an opiate)
She is worried about addiction, but to be honest she needs to also worry about the amount of ain and the impact is has on her


----------



## ColinJ (3 Apr 2015)

Stonechat said:


> These choices are often difficult
> Mrs Stonechat is on Tramadol (an opiate)
> She is worried about addiction, but to be honest she needs to also worry about the amount of ain and the impact is has on her


Sure, but sometimes the doctors make it seem like there is no real choice, when there _are_ real alternatives. 

For example, there are at least 2 alternative NICE-approved drugs that I could take.

If I stick to warfarin, my dose could be increased or decreased. (In theory I could also try coming off it and take my chances, but when I tried that in 2013 I ended up with lungs riddled with clots again!)


----------



## geoffnelder (3 Apr 2015)

I should've known from family heart disease but I assumed all my bike touring (about 5000k per year since retiring 12 years ago) and being vegan would make me immune. This time last year I started getting pains in my sternum when riding up the steeper Welsh hills. I wandered into A&E just to ask what kind of pains you get with angina. I was ambulanced to Broad Green in Liverpool and after 3 stents and meds I am again pushing up the same hills without the pain. 
Reading this thread has had me in tears of laughter from your black humour and knowing now that I'm not alone and not to be ashamed only averaging 9-12 mph on long days riding. Thanks guys and gals.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Apr 2015)

Stonechat said:


> These choices are often difficult
> Mrs Stonechat is on Tramadol (an opiate)
> She is worried about addiction, but to be honest she needs to also worry about the amount of ain and the impact is has on her


I was on tramadol for around 12 year or so. Had no issues with addiction to it. I had a bigger issue with the drowsiness it caused. It actually seemed worse than the morphine I am on now which I have helpfully been told not to worry about being addicted to, there are drugs they can give me to help me off it afterwards!  Good to know....

Pain management (she says as she lies in pain yet again) is about taking the pain killers before you need them, so that you can do what you need to do. So if you need to do your morning walk, like me, you take the painkillers roughly 45 mins to an hour before you go out and do the morning walk. Not when the pain prevents you from doing the walk, or cutting short the walk because the pain.
See if you can get her referred to a pain management clinic or at least a therapist. It really does help.


----------



## loother (3 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Thanks everyone.
> I saw my consultant yesterday and whilst she is hesitant to fuse my vertebrae (don't actually know it will cure the pain) she is referring me to another consultant and if he agrees that it may help me, then she will go ahead with the surgery. As far as we can see, provided that she fuses the vertebrae in a non-neutral position, rather than a neutral position, it should help with the pain because it is a non-neutral position that I lie in most of the day and it is that that is mostly pain free. (A neutral position is the position you are meant to hold when you sit or stand, and the one that you see the spine in in all diagrams...)
> 
> On the brighter side my GP put me on 24hrs morphine 2 weeks ago (12hr time release capsules) and I have been better in my movement and feeling better within myself. I can't say there has been any improvement in walking or cycling, there hasn't and I am still needing 2-3 doses of additional morphine and 3-4 of paracetamol during the day plus the nerve pain meds have been increased as well but like I said, I am feeling a touch better in myself. When I raised getting addicted to morphine with one of my health care professionals, the answer was a shrug the shoulders and that there are drugs that can be given to me to help me off it and not to worry about it!  Oh well.


Hi SNSSO. Sorry to learn that you are still having problems with your back. I have had L5/S1 root nerve pain for over two years now. I had a second MRI done six weeks ago, at the request of my consultant. My initial diagnoses were a grade one spondylolisthesis, disc degeneration, and foraminal stenosis. The recent scan showed that I also had bilateral "pars" fractures to L5.
Well, I had an L5/S1 fusion two weeks ago. I am in considerable discomfort around the surgical site, but my lower leg pain has lessened markedly, and I still will have some loss of sensation. 
I guess you will need to weigh the pros and cons of surgery, as there is always a risk. I will not know how successful the outcome for some weeks, but I decided it was better to go ahead with the surgery as the alternative was retirement and being unable to live an active life. 
I hope all goes well for you, you come across as a fighter. I hope I don't sound patronising, and I wish you well.


----------



## gbb (8 Apr 2015)

Sara_H said:


> I survived Sepsis almost two years ago.
> 
> I would say my full physical recovery took around 9 months. Psychologically, of course it takes it toll, Ive been ecstatic that I'd survived, frustrated I wasn't recovering quickly enough, terrified it would happen again etc.
> 
> ...


My BIL has just survived sepsis..christ that was a scary bolt from the blue. Very nasty indeed, absolutely life threatening. Hes on the mend now thankfully...I can imagine how you feel / felt Sara. Surely lightning won't strike twice ?

Me., as told in other posts, pneumonia, pleaurisy, incredible incredible tiredness and lethargy, collapsed lung, tuberculosis at 55 The TB was caught at work, we have a very large immigrant workforce. I say that not in an accusing way, rather I thought like so many tb was a disease from the past.
TBF I have very little noticeable after effects, I do have some restriction in my lungs and tethering of the lung to the chest wall but lately I'm not finding it a particular hinderance.

What I do find hard is regaining fitness. 3 years ago I was very fit, commuting daily, rides of up to 80 miles, a good average speed etc etc. Virtually 2 years off the bike have physically flattened me...and yet todays ride was probably 14mph average...at 57 and given whats happened, its not so bad. 20 miles, it used to be warm up mileage, now it leaves my legs heavy.
What have I got to complain about ?...its not life threatening, hats off to you all.


----------



## Sara_H (8 Apr 2015)

gbb said:


> My BIL has just survived sepsis..christ that was a scary bolt from the blue. Very nasty indeed, absolutely life threatening. Hes on the mend now thankfully...I can imagine how you feel / felt Sara. Surely lightning won't strike twice ?
> 
> Me., as told in other posts, pneumonia, pleaurisy, incredible incredible tiredness and lethargy, collapsed lung, tuberculosis at 55 The TB was caught at work, we have a very large immigrant workforce. I say that not in an accusing way, rather I thought like so many tb was a disease from the past.
> TBF I have very little noticeable after effects, I do have some restriction in my lungs and tethering of the lung to the chest wall but lately I'm not finding it a particular hinderance.
> ...



Speaking rationally, I imagine its very rare for a fit, healthy person to have two episodes of sepsi. What was very difficult ffor me was that no definite focus of my infection was found - even my blood cultures came back negative despite the fact that I had a very clear and typical seticaemia rash. Not knowing what caused it in the first place made me quite fearful of a repeat, but I've relaxed somewhat now.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Apr 2015)

I'm still just about ticking over.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Apr 2015)

gbb said:


> My BIL has just survived sepsis..christ that was a scary bolt from the blue. Very nasty indeed, absolutely life threatening. Hes on the mend now thankfully...I can imagine how you feel / felt Sara. *Surely lightning won't strike twice ?*


That was what I told myself ...


----------



## xxDarkRiderxx (17 May 2015)

Didn't know what to post as this is only my second post, and then I was diagnosed with stage four Non-Hodgkins B-Cell Lymphoma in December 2012. I had 13+ Chemo Cycles , Full body irradiation and two bone marrow transplants. Yep I survived and currenty cancer free. I have loved cycling since a kid, I am now 47 and went for my first longish ride today (20K) ....

It is definitely "all about the bike" and fitness (and diet) as well as mental fitness. There is light at the end of the tunnel through any illness, I am proof of that, and I think I will probably be a stronger rider going forward. Cancer benefit weight loss from 85+kg now under 70kg..... and I know who my real friends are now.

David.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 May 2015)

xxDarkRiderxx said:


> and I know who my real friends are now.


That is sadly one of the truest things and almost the hardest one there is to deal with any major illness.


----------



## dave r (18 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> That is sadly one of the truest things and almost the hardest one there is to deal with any major illness.



Sadly not everyone can cope with a sick friend, a lot of people don't know how to deal with the situation and don't know how to behave, and of course some people just aren't true friends.


----------



## Colin_P (18 May 2015)

xxDarkRiderxx said:


> and I know who my real friends are now.



David,

I'm glad you are now well.

It is amazing how we can bounce back against the odds.

Hopefully you will make friends on here, in fact, I'm sure you will.


----------



## ColinJ (18 May 2015)

dave r said:


> Sadly not everyone can cope with a sick friend, a lot of people don't know how to deal with the situation and don't know how to behave, and of course some people just aren't true friends.


Funnily enough, my ex and I suspended hostilities for about 6 months when I got ill! She looked after me for about a month until I was well enough to look after myself.

I knew that I was making a good recovery when we finally started arguing again!


----------



## Zojam (6 Jun 2015)

I myself had 2 bone marrow transplants in 2006 and currently have graft versus host disease in my lower right leg. Just been told I now have prostate cancer but still managing to get out on my bike as alway feel much better after a ride.

Now 55 and have been cycling on and off since I was 14 with a big gap when my 2 kids were born. I think doctors should prescribe cycling rather than handing out tablets at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Zojam (6 Jun 2015)

Slow as hell now though.


----------



## tfg71 (16 Jun 2015)

HI, came across this thread.
I am new to the forum , 43 and had a heart attack on the 2nd may this year - (had been toying with getting back into cycling before this happened but other things took up my time this event has now pushed me into getting going)
heart attack out of no where in the morning and emergency stent fitted and onto ward all within a few hours. so I have dusted off the bike and had it serviced , tyres changed from standard mountain bikes ones to double fighter ones. car rack bought so now looking at shorts as im so used to sofa , car and motorbike seats my cycle one seems a bit uncomfy.


----------



## Colin_P (16 Jun 2015)

Zojam and TFG,

Glad you are both doing well.

Don't worry about being slow or doing bonkers long rides. I don't.

Again, if anyone wants some inspiration, please join me and a few others on Strava at...
https://app.strava.com/clubs/uk-cardiac-arrest-and-heart-attack-survivors

I'm normally the slowest, lowest distance one on there !


----------



## Drago (16 Jun 2015)

Well, a quick update from me. I feel right as rain. Back at work, commuting by bike (though the missus has restricted me to alternate days for a few weeks) and now back at the gym. Docs still aren't entirely sure what caused my heart wobble, but onwards and upwards.


----------



## Zojam (17 Jun 2015)

Colin_P said:


> Zojam and TFG,
> 
> Glad you are both doing well.
> 
> ...


I can do the distance it just takes me twice as long


----------



## tfg71 (17 Jun 2015)

just like to say that the contributions on this site are encouraging ( I have used a few forums in the past and unless you are part of the crowd then you get looked over ) which is a nice thing to see.
now that I have my cycle mount for my mobile I can get strava installed and join in


----------



## Zojam (17 Jun 2015)

Cycling should be prescribed instead of medication. I've had lots of side effects from bonemarrow transplant and nothing is as good as going out on my bike.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Jun 2015)

Zojam said:


> I've had lots of side effects from bonemarrow transplant and nothing is as good as going out on my bike.


similar here with my back issues and the resulting partial paralysis... The lady who was with me today said she wouldn't have known I could hardly walk seeing me out on my bike, unless she had previously seen me struggling to walk with my crutches (which she had)... It is so much better being out on the bike


----------



## Effyb4 (17 Jun 2015)

Zojam said:


> Cycling should be prescribed instead of medication. I've had lots of side effects from bonemarrow transplant and nothing is as good as going out on my bike.


 
I agree. I have heart failure and although I am not fast, regular cycling keeps me fit enough to do my job as a nursery teacher. In fact I can climb stairs more easily than many of the younger staff members. I really notice the difference if I haven't cycled for a couple of weeks.


----------



## tfg71 (19 Jun 2015)

Well I signed up to Strava today and joined the group UK Cardiac Arrest and Heart Attack survivors. my first ride was nice and simple to give me an indicator. feel free to add me.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2015)

Another night spent in the local A&E. 
Right hand side is heavily bruised in parts. Head took the worst of the damage, followed by the neck and shoulders. Neck has gone up two, nearly three sizes. Jaw and mouth damaged, making eating/drinking awkward, but not impossible.


----------



## Effyb4 (21 Jun 2015)

classic33 said:


> Another night spent in the local A&E.
> Right hand side is heavily bruised in parts. Head took the worst of the damage, followed by the neck and shoulders. Neck has gone up two, nearly three sizes. Jaw and mouth damaged, making eating/drinking awkward, but not impossible.


 
Ouch! Sorry to hear this. I hope you are feeling a lot more comfortable soon.


----------



## tfg71 (21 Jun 2015)

classic33 said:


> Another night spent in the local A&E.
> Right hand side is heavily bruised in parts. Head took the worst of the damage, followed by the neck and shoulders. Neck has gone up two, nearly three sizes. Jaw and mouth damaged, making eating/drinking awkward, but not impossible.



Not so good, hope you make a speedy recovery


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Jun 2015)

classic33 said:


> Another night spent in the local A&E.
> Right hand side is heavily bruised in parts. Head took the worst of the damage, followed by the neck and shoulders. Neck has gone up two, nearly three sizes. Jaw and mouth damaged, making eating/drinking awkward, but not impossible.


Best wishes and GWS...


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jun 2015)

classic33 said:


> Another night spent in the local A&E.
> Right hand side is heavily bruised in parts. Head took the worst of the damage, followed by the neck and shoulders. Neck has gone up two, nearly three sizes. Jaw and mouth damaged, making eating/drinking awkward, but not impossible.


Nasty - GWS!


----------



## marshmella (21 Jun 2015)

classic33 said:


> Another night spent in the local A&E.
> Right hand side is heavily bruised in parts. Head took the worst of the damage, followed by the neck and shoulders. Neck has gone up two, nearly three sizes. Jaw and mouth damaged, making eating/drinking awkward, but not impossible.


As others have said sounds really nasty, wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2015)

@Effyb4, @tfg71, @SatNavSaysStraightOn, @ColinJ, @User14044 & @marshmella thanks for that.
It'll ease in time, but the weekend has been an awkward one. Part of the condition, but still slows me down.


----------



## Katherine (22 Jun 2015)

classic33 said:


> Another night spent in the local A&E.
> Right hand side is heavily bruised in parts. Head took the worst of the damage, followed by the neck and shoulders. Neck has gone up two, nearly three sizes. Jaw and mouth damaged, making eating/drinking awkward, but not impossible.



Ouch! No wonder you're sore. Hope you are starting to feel better.


----------



## Arabest (30 Jun 2015)

Had a Heart Attack three years ago aged 40, one stent fitted. No pains or anything just Knackered after walking about 20 yards. Thought I had a touch of the Flu coming on, luckily went to the doctors in the afternoon next thing in back of Ambulance and off I went. Started Cycling about a year ago after getting the courage to venture out on my own haha. Now cycle to work everyday and love it, just wish I had started earlier in Life!! Still kinda scared to push myself to hard though.


----------



## Cadire (8 Jul 2015)

I had a heart attack last Friday night. Classic symptoms I suppose, chest pain, numbness in arms and some fingers. Spent a while umming and ahing to myself before dialling 999. Spent 5 nights in lister hospital's acute cardiac unit and got home today.

While the attack was not a major one (I'm told that my heart's a roads have been damaged rather than the motorways) I am now off sick for 4 to 6 weeks and have to attend cardiac rehabilitation sessions before I get the all clear to return to work and resume cycling.

Apart from the shock of having an actual heart attack, which is considerable, I am now forced to reevaluate my past, current and future life choices, mainly health related. I want to get back on my bike sooner rather than later, as I was becoming very fond of just going for a ride as and when I felt like it. Hopefully it won't be too long before I am able to resume my fledgling hobby.

Cycling seems to be one of the very best method of rehabilitation, both mentally and physically, and I am looking forward to getting out and about again, possibly with others in similar position (I'll start a local social riding group if I have to ) .


----------



## slowmotion (8 Jul 2015)

All the best Cadire.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Jul 2015)

Best wishes and do as you are told @Cadire


----------



## Zojam (9 Jul 2015)

Arabest said:


> Had a Heart Attack three years ago aged 40, one stent fitted. No pains or anything just Knackered after walking about 20 yards. Thought I had a touch of the Flu coming on, luckily went to the doctors in the afternoon next thing in back of Ambulance and off I went. Started Cycling about a year ago after getting the courage to venture out on my own haha. Now cycle to work everyday and love it, just wish I had started earlier in Life!! Still kinda scared to push myself to hard though.


Cycling is the best form of therapy in my opinion and nothing else comes close.


----------



## fossyant (9 Jul 2015)

Best wishes all. Just catching up. My mate had a heart attack a couple of weeks ago. Luckily he is ok but needs to rethink things now.


----------



## Cadire (9 Jul 2015)

fossyant said:


> Best wishes all. Just catching up. My mate had a heart attack a couple of weeks ago. Luckily he is ok but needs to rethink things now.



The general consensus, amongst the medical professionals that I've spoken to recently, is 'slow and steady'. I'm the world's worst for champing at the bit, but like your friend, I have to think about things differently now. 

Its funny how something that wasnt even on our radar a few weeks ago is now the thing that consumes most of our waking thoughts!?


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jul 2015)

Cadire said:


> The general consensus, amongst the medical professionals that I've spoken to recently, is 'slow and steady'. I'm the world's worst for champing at the bit, but like your friend, I have to think about things differently now.
> 
> Its funny how something that wasnt even on our radar a few weeks ago is now the thing that consumes most of our waking thoughts!?


I second that. I didn't spend much time thinking about my health until I nearly died, and then it took nearly 2 years of recovery to stop obsessing about it. Even now, I still find myself oversensitive to illness - I worry that each new problem is something which might finish me off ...


----------



## Roscoe (24 Jul 2015)

All the best Cadire, take it easy.


----------



## Bryony (24 Jul 2015)

Unfortunately I've been off the bike a while. I always find it hard cycling through the winter months anyway as the cold air quite often brings on angina attacks, but this winter I suffered even more. 

My doctor put me on 10mg amlodipine, and it caused terrible breathlessness to the point where walking to the kitchen totally wiped me out!! It also caused excessive leg swelling









I went straight back to the doctors and demanded I came off them. It's taken such a long time to feel better but I did manage to complete my first 50 mile ride in May (it was a totally flat route so that made it easier!!) I now try to get out as much as I can, before the cold weather sets in again!


----------



## Drago (24 Jul 2015)

Holy Cameron! Hope you're ok now.


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (3 Aug 2015)

Colin_P said:


> Hello All,
> 
> As per the title, are there any survivors of serious illnesses on here ?
> 
> ...




Hi Colin_P. Whilst I consider my self lucky - I suppose and especially in the current climate of high stress and recent retirement from 31yrs of Self Employment and Cancer of This that and the other constantly hitting the headlines,I am doing more than OK.
My youngest brother fast approaching 67yrs of age had massive heart attack some several years back and immediately after feeling positively "out of sorts" earlier in the morning.

He is still riding both his Off Road and Road bikes and whilst he no longer conducts "One Man Time Trials" he can certainly put the miles into a trip out.

Also,some 15yrs back he was diagnosed with a Tumour the size of small plum in the groin (his words --- He has now got three goolies) but that was just the beginning.

After 5yrs of Watch & Wait he was then informed that they were going to be treating him for Non Hodgkin's Lymphoma. It turned out that it was a particularly nasty variant - Mantel Cell - B Cell. After all of these years of being absolutely bombarded with the various options available as the tumours moved around his body he is still one of those that looks as though he has never experienced THE BIG C !!!!
He is still with us and complete with his fourth lot of new hair growth. Long may he and others out there continue to fight,survive and wag two fingers at the problems associated with cancer.

As for me,I have only experienced a Total Left Knee replacement and a Cancerous Bladder Tumour removal in 2007 and 2010 respectively.

The one thing that cycling continually has to offer,rain,hail,fog or snow is the chance to get out there and focus on something other than health issues.
That is :_ until some arse-whole in a car,lorry or other means of mechanised transport causes otherwise.


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (3 Aug 2015)

Hi Bryony. Amlodipine is well known for causing Retention of Fluid and especially in the feet,ankles and legs.
It is in available with different salts - as as besylate, mesylate or maleate. It is not suited to everyone and even after a period of prolonged benefit it can suddenly become an issue.

Despite being prescribed for lowering blood pressure and often in conjunction with other medications/products the side effects can be really unwelcome.

Google it - it makes for interesting reading.


----------



## RichK (28 Aug 2015)

Having previously posted about my two pulmonary embolisms, I've decided to up the ante having been told yesterday I have prostate cancer. Fortunately  it's right at the bottom of the scale in terms of severity & extent so no need for drastic action. I now have a mountain of literature to go through to decide if what route I want to go down regarding treatment options or just "active surveillance" to begin with & only go for treatment if it gets any worse. My head is now spinning trying to take it all in


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (28 Aug 2015)

RichK said:


> Having previously posted about my two pulmonary embolisms, I've decided to up the ante having been told yesterday I have prostate cancer. Fortunately  it's right at the bottom of the scale in terms of severity & extent so no need for drastic action. I now have a mountain of literature to go through to decide if what route I want to go down regarding treatment options or just "active surveillance" to begin with & only go for treatment if it gets any worse. My head is now spinning trying to take it all in



Hi RichK. I know that it often of little consolation BUT with modern medicine,modern technology and a wealth of historical facts - some of the BIG HORRORS are not so big any-longer.

My youngest brother ( now coming up for 67yrs young) has survived a really hefty heart attack some 15 years ago and is also now in his eleventh year after the five year "Watch & wait" Non Hodgkin Lymphoma - Mantel Cell "B" Cell.
I myself - had a bladder cancer tumour removed back in mid 2010 and thankfully the regular monitoring is as yet - showing nothing untoward.

As has been said many times on this and other forums;cycling is an excellent pastime for the improvement and maintaining of the cardiac and respiratory systems.
It is however something that needs easing back into after a prolonged period of non activity.
As for your recent revelation as to the Prostate Cancer,like so many if detected and treated early enough it might never become the threat that is at first thought to be.


----------



## Zojam (28 Aug 2015)

Posted earlier that I had 2 bone marrow transplants in 2006 after being diagnosed with a rare non Hodgkin's lymphoma. I have just been told I now have prostate cancer and won't be able to ride my bike for a couple of months after radiotherapy. Not happy!


----------



## Zojam (4 Sep 2015)

Due to start radiotherapy soon for prostate cancer and not allowed to ride bike for at least 3 months after so not happy


----------



## Colin_P (4 Sep 2015)

Zojam,

I like your your attitude !

Most people would be completely overwhelmed with what is facing you, you however are more bothered about riding the bike.

That is a proper fighting spirit and we are all with you. Total respect to you Sir


----------



## Zojam (5 Sep 2015)

Thanks Colin. Always someone worse out there!


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Sep 2015)

We have an event going on in my local town as I type this. It is a 24 hour sponsored marathon in aïd of cancer research. It takes place around a local lake which is very scenic. Participants do not have to walk or run the entire 24 hours individually but their team has to have someone on the course at all times. You can have as many team members as you wish.

In typical Danish fashion, it started off small a few years ago but now nearly all the local companies and organisations have a team. They all turn up with marques and BBQs. Yesterday there was a stage with a band playing and lights. Food venders and massage tables. Its a big party atmosphere.

This year 7500 people are taking part, including 200 cancer Fighters. Either people with cancer or those who have beaten it.

Nothing to do with cycling but a related topic.


----------



## RichK (9 Sep 2015)

Zojam said:


> Due to start radiotherapy soon for prostate cancer and not allowed to ride bike for at least 3 months after so not happy



Hope you get on OK. That's a decision I'm going to have to take at some point


----------



## Cadire (14 Sep 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Best wishes and do as you are told @Cadire



Well I have been behaving myself for the last 9 weeks and, not only am I an expert on 'Bargain Hunt', but I am pretty expert at guessing house prices in 2012 thanks to 'Escape to the Country'.

But all good things come to an end and I now have the all clear to get back on my bike Starting Friday I shall be tootling around the back lanes of Sawbridgeworth again


----------



## Colin_P (14 Sep 2015)

Cadire said:


> Well I have been behaving myself for the last 9 weeks and, not only am I an expert on 'Bargain Hunt', but I am pretty expert at guessing house prices in 2012 thanks to 'Escape to the Country'.
> 
> But all good things come to an end and I now have the all clear to get back on my bike Starting Friday I shall be tootling around the back lanes of Sawbridgeworth again



Good stuff and glad to hear it. Slowly slowly catchy monkey does it until you build your confidence up.

As you may have gathered (or not) I've set up a Cardiac Arrest and Heart Attack survivors group on Strava. There are not many of us and it'd be great for you to bolster the numbers. If you join, you will see that some of the fellow heart attack survivors put in some seriously mad weekly miles. Then there is me, always rattling along last!

If you are not on strava, it is free to join and the group is (clicky below)
https://www.strava.com/clubs/uk-cardiac-arrest-and-heart-attack-survivors

I'm glad you are ok and suitably rested 

By the way..... you don't happen to know a chap called Andy Hall who is a work colleague who heralds from Sawbridgeworth and who is very much into his cycling?


----------



## Cadire (15 Sep 2015)

Colin_P said:


> Good stuff and glad to hear it. Slowly slowly catchy monkey does it until you build your confidence up.
> 
> As you may have gathered (or not) I've set up a Cardiac Arrest and Heart Attack survivors group on Strava. There are not many of us and it'd be great for you to bolster the numbers. If you join, you will see that some of the fellow heart attack survivors put in some seriously mad weekly miles. Then there is me, always rattling along last!
> 
> ...




Sorry I don't know Andy.

I have joined the Cardiac Arrest and Heart Attack survivors group, very happy to do so in fact, so you won't be in last place for much longer


----------



## Yorksman (15 Oct 2015)

Colin_P said:


> I have suffered several Sudden Cardiac Arrests (SCA's) and am among the lucky 5% to survive one. I now have an ICD (Implanted Cardioverter Defibrillator) in my chest looking after me. It has saved my life three times in the year I have had it, the last time was just under a month ago.
> 
> ......
> 
> I'd be interested in hearing from anyone who has faced or is continuing to face serious health issues and how they are getting on.



I'll let you know. I am just out of hospital having had a ICD fitted.

After feeling unwell, I was diagnosed with atrial flutter and was awaiting cardioversion. Unfortunately, no one at my GP practice told me that the underlying cause of the AF was a reoccurance of dilated cardiomyopathy. I last had it over ten years ago.

Recently, I was cycling 30 mins per day on a turbo trainer taking the precaution of monitoring my heart rate. One day though it shot up and refused to go back down. Even when lying on my bed it stayed at 160 so I went to A&E where they diagnosed Ventricular Tachycardia and cardioverted me out of it. Took four shocks though. After 4 days, the relatively benign AF, relative to VT that is, returned.

I have the ICD fitted as a precaution but they are unsure if exercise whilst in AF caused the VT or if the VT was a reaction to the heart rate drug amiodorone. This drug put my QT interval very near the danger zone. It's better now that I am off it.

So, I am unsure what to do. Am I safe to return to at least my turbo trainer or, do I abstain from cycling altogether? I still have the underlying cardiomyopathy. In theory, this would benefit from some heart exercise but none of the healthcare professionals seem able to advise me. They all just talk about walking.


----------



## Colin_P (15 Oct 2015)

Blimey Yorks,

It isn't nice is it having these electrical problems.

In some sort of twisted way, sometimes you wish you'd just had a normal, classic, good old fashioned heart attack where they whip you in, insert a stent and send you home with no real after effects.

Having dodgy electrics fixed is right at the edge of what they are currently able to do. If you are lucky they might invite you to have an ablation done to resolve it. This may well sort the AF and is quite successful in doing so. The VT is a bit trickier though, currently there isn't really anything surgical that can be done and it is managed mainly via drugs.

I suffer with VT which can and has deteriorated into VF and mine is managed by a large dose of beta blockers and a drug called Flecainide. Not a nice drug but not as bad as Amio. With me it took them a while through trial and error to get my drugs right but touch wood, I've been good for over a year now, I'm just slow on the bike due to the drugs!

My advice to you is to ask when you can come off the amio, I assume you are on it to quickly calm the ticker down and once it has calmed you may be put on something else? With regard to getting on the trainer, I wouldn't just yet but if you do, go slowly. You are probably better off just going for a walk for the time being. You need to recognise things are different now..... but they may, in time change back for the better.

As for having the ICD, day to day, mine doesn't bother me in the least. Just make sure you keep your arm down for a few weeks but don't be afraid of moving it. It actually mowed the lawn in my first week and that involved starting a petrol mower!

With regard to what the ICD does, most probably with you, all it will do is perform some 'ATP' (anti-tachycardic pacing) this is where it 'overdrives' whatever your heart is doing. If the worse does happen and you find yourself in VF, first of all you will probably be unconscious but if not being shocked is not that bad, don't believe all the nonsense you read about it being horrible, it really isn't and after a zap you will feel much better! Mine has zapped me three times and has done a bit of ATP.

Do you know your ICD settings? Mine is set to....

40bpm is the bradycardic limit, this is where it acts like a normal pacemaker and won't let your rate drop below that threshold. Mine has never done this.
220bpm is the shock threshold on mine. If I get to / past 220bpm, ZAP ! 
Between the two it'll do ATP.

Anyway....

Please be assured that life does go on, you will get better and please know that you are NOT alone with this, although it may seem like it at times.


----------



## Yorksman (15 Oct 2015)

Thanks for the reply Colin. I have been referred for Cathater Ablation to stop some of the rogue short circuiting signals, so that will be a fun day in hospital! The original cardioversion gave me a nice steady heart rate but it didn't last long due to the cardiomyopathy. After four or 5 days I was back in AF.

I'm not on amio. They took me off because it resulted in my QT interval being close to the danger zone. I'm just on Digoxin for rate control at the moment. The ICD implant though was a thorough misery. They did an angio at first and found no blockages so I was more or less straight into the Pacing Room. After a couple of days, I was allowed home. Unfortunately, it was infected and antibiotics didn't clear it. They don't want to chance any infection going up the wires into your heart. So, they put me on what they called 'the good stuff' introvenously for a couple of weeks and then took the ICD out. That resulted in a large haematoma and basically I was nursing an open wound for 3 weeks. Then they put a new ICD in on the other side and the consultants kept coming arund to look for signs of infection. A couple of weeks ago, I got my discharge papers. Some poor bloke opposite me did get an infection in his heart and was on an IV drip 18 hours per day and was in for 2 months.

They're not made to measure these ICDs are they? Did yours hurt to begin with? I've got two 3 inch bloody scars on my chest with a massive lump on one side and am thinking of getting a part time job as a film extra in a medieval battle scene. I don't need make up.

Thanks for the tips. I already decided to pay a handyman to to the jobs that need doing around the house as they are all jobs requiring the use of electric drills above head height. I don't want to knacker the ICD and I don't want to pull those wires out. My ICD is supposed to start pacing at 160 bpm and has nearly a dozen therapies before it zaps me at 200. At the moment though it is only partially programmed, ATP only between 150 and 170, because I was off the anticoagulant in order that the troublesome wounds could heal. Now I am back on it, they will reprogramme at the review.

At least I can cook some nice food at home now. I'm self employed and more or less retired but I did feel bad for those younger guys who did have heart attacks and who were then told that they couldn't drive. A young bloke in a bed next to me was only in his 20s and was a taxi driver. His health and means of living gone in an instant. I don't mind waiting to get back on a bike.


----------



## Colin_P (15 Oct 2015)

Yorks,

That was quite a stay in hospital and with the original getting infected, not good. Hospital is not good for anyone, whilst they may fix you up physically, the longer you spend in there the worse your mental health becomes, I hate every single moment I have to spend in there. Glad you are home now ad it is good to hear you are off the amio. I think amio is their go-to heart medicine that is quick and very effective. The side effects of that stuff are quite frightening though. I take it you have not turned blue?

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=a...=0CAYQ_AUoATgKahUKEwj9seGmlsXIAhVjcHIKHSyODM0

I had a different experience in so far as the time I spent in hospital was where they were trying to work out what was wrong and what to do. Once you are healed, and that means the leads have grown into the veins, you should be able to do whatever you want. I've done all sorts with my ICD including welding which is supposidly a bit of a no no. My ICD does not restrict me in any way at all but I swear sometimes it feels like the leads are pulling through the veins 

Driving, yes that can be an issue. I'm in my mid 40's with a family and have had two lots of six months off. I actually liked not being able to drive and didn't miss it at all. It make me cycle, cycle where previously I'd jump in the car. It is a habit that has stuck as now I'll jump on the bike rather than use the car.


----------



## Yorksman (16 Oct 2015)

Colin_P said:


> I take it you have not turned blue?
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=a...=0CAYQ_AUoATgKahUKEwj9seGmlsXIAhVjcHIKHSyODM0



I shouldn't laugh! No, they never even mentioned the possibility.

It's good to know that a normal life with an ICD is more or less possible and that there are only a few limitations. I intend to remain positive and keep my fingers crossed that the VT was a reaction due to the drug and not because of the cycling. I will wait until I have had more reviews however before I get back on. I must learn to take these things more seriously. I got my first diagnosis of AF whilst on holiday. I went to the chemist, got some pills and then went straight on this thing (not my video):


----------



## Colin_P (16 Oct 2015)

Never take it seriously if you can possibly help it, you will drive yourself insane.

And whatever you do, don't let the fear and resulting anxiety get hold of you. I've been there and it can be all consuming. What I've subsequently learnt though is you need to push through it and test your limits. Slowly at first to gain some confidence. You will find that you can do more than you think without incident.

I think you are in a good place already though and long may you continue sticking two fingers up at illness !


----------



## Yorksman (16 Oct 2015)

Colin_P said:


> I think you are in a good place already though and long may you continue sticking two fingers up at illness !



LOL, thanks.

I know I can't cure the heart but I can reduce the work it has to do by losing weight. Fortunately, I have time and I like cooking so it's all those heathly meals with beans and pulses, wholegrains, salmon, brocolli and so on and so on. 

Good to hear that you used a petrol mower. I have a lot of hedge to trim next year and won't really be able to use an electrical one with the ICD. May invest in a small petrol trimmer. The wires should be firmly bedded in by next spring.


----------



## Nidge (16 Oct 2015)

I really shouldn't be reading this thread after being diagnosed with angina and going for bypass surgery next week  

If it wasn't for taking up cycling last year I would of carried on ignoring the pains until it was probably to late


----------



## The Jogger (16 Oct 2015)

Nidge said:


> I really shouldn't be reading this thread after being diagnosed with angina and going for bypass surgery next week



As diagnosed with Health Anxiety, I shouldn't be reading this thread either but I have nothing but admiration for you lot on here and it puts things into perspective.


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2015)

The Jogger said:


> As diagnosed with Health Anxiety, I shouldn't be reading this thread either but I have nothing but admiration for you lot on here and it puts things into perspective.


Makes you realise how lucky we all are as well.


----------



## Yorksman (17 Oct 2015)

Nidge said:


> I really shouldn't be reading this thread after being diagnosed with angina and going for bypass surgery next week



You'll be fit enough to follow in Ranulph Fiennes' footsteps and run seven marathons in seven days on seven continents then 

I wouldn't even last the seven airports and seven flights.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Oct 2015)

Last Sunday I suffered a heart attack during the club run and the barstewards dropped me!!!! - more later. I thought I would search Cyclechat for advice on returning to cycling and came across this thread. All I can say is what amazing people are out there.

On Sunday we had ridden 38 miles to the cafe in Clevelys with the intention to return via Blackpool promenade, through Preston and back to Chorley. Leaving the cafe traffic and lights split the group and I found myself off the back. No worries as I knew I could catch up.

I started to push harder and immediately felt rubbish with a dull ache about half way down my left side in line with the armpit. I decided to ease off to 8-9mph, not sure I could have done more, and carried on expecting the group to slow or stop. No they just got further away!!

Cycling on to Bkackpool seemed the best plan and catch the train home. I also knew A&E was in the same general direction. Getting in to Blackpool I felt better, weighed up going to A&E but concerns about what to do with the bike swung me to catching a train home. Called my wife and asked her to meet at our staton. By the time I reached Chorley I felt fine. Showered, had a brew and contemplated what next.

I'm 61 and thought it best to take action. My wife, SRN and SRM, said she was going to see our son, see you later. As you can gather this was all a bit low key. Decided to drive to the local Walk In Centre not wanting to clog up A&E. Saw the nurse who thought I was probably OK but advised visiting A&E. Drove to A&E.

Presented myself at reception and start giving details. Receptionist picks up the phone immediately and says "male, 61, chest pain. " then directs me to waiting area with 26 people. Started to settle down for a long, long wait. Within 2 minutes a porter arrives with chair and inside 5 I'm hooked up to an ECG and having bloods taken!!!! Also started drug treatments presuming an attack. 

To avoid boring you all I was diagnosed by midnight with heart attack, CCU ward Monday morning and back to Blackpool, regional specialist cardiac unit, for angiogram followed by angioplasty and two stents. The right coronary artery was completely blocked.

As one of the nurses pointed out I should have just called in to Blackpool CCU instead of going home!!

The surgeon asked if the pain during the angioplasty was similar to Sunday, it wasn't. He found significant development of sub arteries above the blockage and suggested I may have previously had a "silent" attack and Sunday was not a heart attack.

Regardless the decision is to treat me as a heart attack patient.

I feel very good and apart from what I feel are some natural concerns re the future my big worry is how long till and will I be able to get back on the bike.

The second part of the question now seems obviously yes. I'm used to club rides of 75 miles at 14-15 average. Very much hoping I will get back to that in the months ahead.

Lastly I have to mention the NHS. Married to a health professional I have always been a staunch supporter. After Sunday's experience I can only praise to the heavens the astonishing level of care, kindness and professionalism I received.


----------



## wanda2010 (30 Oct 2015)

@PaulSB - Glad you are doing well. Any club members been in touch to find out what happened to you?


----------



## ColinJ (30 Oct 2015)

Blimey, @PaulSB, that could have ended in tears - I'm glad that you got away with it and should be okay. Good luck with your recovery!

Did the doctors make any suggestions about your cycling in the months ahead?


----------



## PaulSB (30 Oct 2015)

I think I have been lucky. The general opinion amongst the medical staff is fitness levels and cycling in particular have played a big part in avoiding more serious consequences. I don't think there is a long term doubt about returning to riding just how best to do this. 

As for the club, yes we do proudly claim no one gets left behind!!! Myself and others have on many occasions shepherded people home. We always wait and set a pace to help a struggler.

So what went wrong? It was a big group, 23, we had lost our leader early on to a mechanical. One guy took up lantern rouge duties and I rode with him to the cafe. I was last to set off from the cafe as I was buggering about with my helmet straps. This happened about 0.5 miles from cafe after we had two sets of lights, a left and a right turn and traffic.

In our bigger groups experienced riders are constantly moving up and down so not seeing someone for several miles is not unusual.

As I started to feel rubbish two newbies I had caught up and was leading to the group passed me. They rejoined the group and I think they simply didn't tell anyone. 

All the experienced riders have apologised profusely, some clearly upset, and I've had lots of support from club mates overall. The committee, of which I'm one, are looking at ride rules to avoid a repetition.


----------



## woohoo (30 Oct 2015)

As always, it is wise to follow the advice of the doctors. IME, in both cases where I had heart work done, the (different) consultants were keen for me to moving asap after the operations. Although I haven't ever had a heart attack (AFAIK), I've had CABG (3 arteries) and, 10 years later, angioplasty (2 stents), both after breathlessness episodes. After the CABG, I was encouraged to get walking asap and was back up to pervious leg-only exercise levels within 3 weeks (arm, chest etc. exercise was still a bit sore due to the hacking about they do to the sternum in CABG surgery). With the angioplasty, I was told to get back to gym work after a week and then get back to previous exercise levels, including cycling, after 2 weeks. I actually exceeded these levels easily because the heart was operating much better than before. The only long term issue after the angioplasty was that I was on Plavix for year and I would bruise if a fly landed on me. I've not had any replumbing done since then (and haven't felt the need to). Any cycling performance problems that I have now seem to be due my heart's electrics being a bit iffy and, of course, the inevitable aging process.


----------



## dave r (30 Oct 2015)

Glad you're doing OK, the best thing is to talk to your doctor about riding again and be guided by them, when you do start riding again make sure you warm up properly especially when its cold, and if you feel uncomfortable for any reason slow down or stop and give yourself a little time to settle down.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Oct 2015)

dave r said:


> when you do start riding again make sure you warm up properly especially when its cold


Although I have made a good recovery from my problems, the lingering legacy is that I now take an awfully long time to warm up. I can get very out of breath riding slowly up even a 4-5% slope early in a ride, whereas later I can tackle much steeper climbs riding more quickly, without major difficulty. I'm not sure what causes that but it is disconcerting.


----------



## dave r (30 Oct 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Although I have made a good recovery from my problems, the lingering legacy is that I now take an awfully long time to warm up. I can get very out of breath riding slowly up even a 4-5% slope early in a ride, whereas later I can tackle much steeper climbs riding more quickly, without major difficulty. I'm not sure what causes that but it is disconcerting.



I haven't had ay problems with chest pain since I had the stents fitted, but not warming up on a cold day can cause twinges.


----------



## Effyb4 (30 Oct 2015)

I'm glad you sought help. I found cycling a big help in my rehabilitation after heart attack and cabgx2. I suggest you take it very easy to begin with and listen to what your body is telling you. Do you have any heart damage? I have heart failure following my heart attack and this means I can't go very fast and find hills difficult, but I can cycle up to 50 miles in a day. I know people without heart damage manage much longer distances and higher speeds.


----------



## slowmotion (30 Oct 2015)

Nidge said:


> I really shouldn't be reading this thread after being diagnosed with angina and going for bypass surgery next week
> 
> If it wasn't for taking up cycling last year I would of carried on ignoring the pains until it was probably to late


 You'll be fine. Your sternum will feel pretty rough for the first few days but they will give you some pretty potent painkillers for that. Then it's just a matter of doing all the things that the doctors etc say. I got the all clear to get back on the bike after about two months, without any restrictions from my cardiologist about how far or hard I should ride.
Even on the first ride, I felt a whole lot stronger than at any time since I was thirty (and that's a long time ago!). Quite miraculous really.

Best of luck.


----------



## Yorksman (22 Nov 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I can get very out of breath riding slowly up even a 4-5% slope early in a ride, whereas later I can tackle much steeper climbs riding more quickly, without major difficulty. I'm not sure what causes that but it is disconcerting.



Perhaps it is due to the cadence? I mentioned to my arrhythmia nurse that my pulse was likely to increase cycling faster but with less resistance on my turbo trainer than with a slower cadence but with more resistance. She said that she had noticed a similar thing on the exercise stress tests using a treadmill. On these tests, they have to get the patients running as fast as possible and for many patients, they set the resistance low to start with.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2015)

Yorksman said:


> Perhaps it is due to the cadence? I mentioned to my arrhythmia nurse that my pulse was likely to increase cycling faster but with less resistance on my turbo trainer than with a slower cadence but with more resistance. She said that she had noticed a similar thing on the exercise stress tests using a treadmill. On these tests, they have to get the patients running as fast as possible and for many patients, they set the resistance low to start with.


That might have something to do with it, but I realised recently that it usually happens when I am riding with someone else who is fitter than me. I end up climbing very slightly faster than I would by myself, and trying to talk at the same time. Maybe if I shut up and slowed down a little until I warmed up, I would be ok! 

I am starting a ride tomorrow morning with some very gentle uphill early on, more of a drag than a climb. The air will be very cold so that might cause my lungs a few problems.


----------



## Alun (23 Nov 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I am starting a ride tomorrow morning with some *very gentle* *uphill *early on, more of a drag than a climb. The air will be very cold so that might cause my lungs a few problems.


 You're not starting from Hebden Bridge then?


----------



## ColinJ (23 Nov 2015)

Alun said:


> You're not starting from Hebden Bridge then?


Mainly valley roads today! I am just about to write a little ride report in 'Your Ride Today'.


----------



## RichK (17 Dec 2015)

OK, feeling ready to post this. In addition to my two PE (see previously) I was diagnosed with prostate cancer back in August. That's the bad news. The 'good' news is that it's been detected early so is small and contained within the prostate. Re-test in November was slightly worse but nothing to panic about yet. Looking at treatment options but probably a prostatectomy, hopefully it can wait till next autumn (to minimize the effect on a TT season).


----------



## ColinJ (17 Dec 2015)

RichK said:


> OK, feeling ready to post this. In addition to my two PE (see previously) I was diagnosed with prostate cancer back in August. That's the bad news. The 'good' news is that it's been detected early so is small and contained within the prostate. Re-test in November was slightly worse but nothing to panic about yet. Looking at treatment options but probably a prostatectomy, hopefully it can wait till next autumn (to minimize the effect on a TT season).


Blimey, you are not having much luck, Rich - GWS!


----------



## RichK (17 Dec 2015)

Thanks Colin. Whilst I'm not (yet) an expert, the success rate of treatment is very high (~95%+) though the side effects are significant & likely. It's the side effects I'm more concerned about than anything.


----------



## Yorksman (30 Dec 2015)

Colin_P said:


> With regard to getting on the trainer, I wouldn't just yet but if you do, go slowly. You are probably better off just going for a walk for the time being. You need to recognise things are different now..... but they may, in time change back for the better.



Thought oyu might like to know I took your advice, started building up with walking and then moved onto the turbo trainer set at 60% power. I have heart rate alarm set at 120 bpm. I can site there a couple of times per day and pretend I am somewhere else.

I discovered some very good videos from the Netherlands which work with the Tacx software. As they are mostly very flat terrains, you can get some speed up without overdoing it. With the alpine routes in the regular Tacx film library, you end up going so slowly uphill that it gets very boring. I feel great at the moment but they tell me that's the drugs! I'm off to see about AF Ablation next week. I don't think I'll be able to sit on the saddle for a bit after that procedure.


----------



## Colin_P (30 Dec 2015)

Yorksman said:


> I'm off to see about AF Ablation next week. I don't think I'll be able to sit on the saddle for a bit after that procedure.



Glad you are doing ok. 

As for the ablation, I had an attempted one, catheter in the groin, probe fed through up into my heart but they couldn't induce the arrhythmia unfortunately. But mine was for ventricular tachycardia which is very difficult to treat. After the op, I was up and about within hours and back on the bike within a week, it is just a small puncture wound.

As for AF ablation, this is a far more successful procedure and I work with a chap who's life was changed by it. He suffered quite badly with AF and is now completely cured of it by a single ablation session.

Top tip if you are of a nervous disposition, tell them and ask for some 'more' sleepy juice. I did and cannot remember a thing about it. Some people though lay on the table chatting with the medical team with catheter in whilst they are burning bits of their heart tissue away and report back that it was no bother. I didn't want to try that out so asked to be made oblivious to it all.


----------



## Yorksman (31 Dec 2015)

Colin_P said:


> Top tip if you are of a nervous disposition, tell them and ask for some 'more' sleepy juice.



You mean this stuff? :-)


----------



## Colin_P (1 Jan 2016)

Yorksman said:


> You mean this stuff? :-)



If only. 

On a more serious note though, giving up booze had a huge positive effect on my erroneous heart activity. Stopping it made a huge difference.


----------



## Yorksman (1 Jan 2016)

Colin_P said:


> On a more serious note though, giving up booze had a huge positive effect on my erroneous heart activity. Stopping it made a huge difference.



Ironically, with no licence, I can't drive to the pub and, when I get my licence back, I won't be able to drink when I drive to the pub.

I too avoid heart stimulants like alcohol and strong freshly ground coffee. Mrs Yorks kindly got me a Nutribullet so I can make spinach smoothies to go with my salmon and broccoli.

I'm so healthy I cry myself to sleep every night thinking of those nights of real ale followed by an asian take away .


----------



## Fisheh (1 Jan 2016)

Wow what a thread, hat off to you all and hope you all have a good new year.
I have been on borrowed time from the age of 12 (1974) when I had peritonitis (ruptured appendix ) my GP at the time diagnosed constipation. Eventually I passed out at home and ended up in hospital quite close to death with blood poisoning, Took months even at that age to recover and the drain I had inside my body was extracted an inch a day for what seemed like forever.
Full recovery made but it changed my view on life even at that age.


----------



## Colin_P (6 Jan 2016)

A belated happy new year to fellow survivors!

How is everyone?

Me; things (touch wood) have remained stable and the heart medication continues to do its job keeping a lid on any dangerous arrhythmias developing. I got my driving licence back after the medical ban in April 2015 although I'd rather not drive at all if I could get away with it, but have to get to work which is too far (for me) to cycle. 2015 was also the first year for quite a few where I didn't have a stay in hospital.

As for cycling, it has really been hugely beneficial to me over the last year or so. I set myself a target of cycling 2,000 miles in 2015 which I exceeded by about 250 miles. I know that that distance is nothing to some but for it was a massive achievement. Mostly plodding along slowly but surely with no option of speed due to the medication limiting my cardiac output. Still, it beats sitting indoors worrying about it.

I had, for me a reasonably good start to 2016 as the mileage ticker below shows but the rain has brought that to an abrupt halt for now. I've also reduced my annual target to a lowly 1,200 miles this year but have said i'll have a go at doing the half metric century an month challenge this year.

I hope you are all well and out there cycling sticking two fingers up to illness !


----------



## gbb (6 Jan 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Although I have made a good recovery from my problems, the lingering legacy is that I now take an awfully long time to warm up. I can get very out of breath riding slowly up even a 4-5% slope early in a ride, whereas later I can tackle much steeper climbs riding more quickly, without major difficulty. I'm not sure what causes that but it is disconcerting.


Funny you say that. I know we have different conditions but one thing struck me....I struggle really badly early in a ride. Its kinda confirmed by the fact if I simply walk upstairs, im gasping a bit for a few minutes. If I excercise a bit longer I seem to pass through it , but seem to struggle with that initial call for oxygen.
I had oxygen levels checked last week (just a simple test while seated at the docs)..and they showed no deficiency while resting.
Its like theres a lag in response to demand.


----------



## Yorksman (7 Jan 2016)

gbb said:


> Mostly plodding along slowly but surely with no option of speed due to the medication limiting my cardiac output. Still, it beats sitting indoors worrying about it.



And why not? Cycling for pleasure is also relaxing :-)







I found myself a possibly very relaxed continental cycle tour: The North German Breweries


----------



## Colin_P (7 Jan 2016)

@Yorksman 

Have you had the ablation yet ?


----------



## Yorksman (7 Jan 2016)

Colin_P said:


> @Yorksman
> 
> Have you had the ablation yet ?



Not yet. I'm off in tomorrow so they can wire me up to their infernal devices and see what's up. I bet my heart really behaves itself and is as good as gold until I walk out of the hospital. I'm still chasing up echogram results from November. They all seem to take their time writing their reports.


----------



## Yorksman (8 Jan 2016)

Colin_P said:


> Have you had the ablation yet ?



Just got back from cardiologist. They gave me a 12 lead ECG and I'm not in AF anymore but am in AFib, my original problem. So, it's away with the digoxin and back on the amiodorone and then cardioversion. Looking at possibly adding a third lead to my ICD.

Oh Joy!


----------



## adamangler (8 Jan 2016)

i have pulmonay valve stenosis which is basically a dodgy valve on the pulmonary side of the heart going to the lungs.

its never really bothered me and doesnt need surgery unless it gets worse which it may or may not ever do..but i noticed when i pushed really hard on the bike i could rarely get really light headed, i now know its the dodgy valve not allowing my blood to get enough oxygen as a normal person would. so i guess having a high v02 max will never be on the cards for me. it does make me nervous to really push it sometimes but i suppose weve all gotta go one way or another.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (9 Jan 2016)

I found out one day that I had a codeine allergy.
Had a migraine, tried Migralieve for first time.
Within half an hour I had palpitations and a heart rate that wouldn't go below 250 and went as high as 300. Cue blue lights and sirens, large syringes and a nice lady repeatedly jamming her finger into my carotid artery. I was given the all clear after a week of vague meals and tests.

Not up there with many tales on here, but scared the crap out of me for a long time.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2016)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> I found out one day that I had a codeine allergy.
> Had a migraine, tried Migralieve for first time.
> Within half an hour I had palpitations and a heart rate that wouldn't go below 250 and went as high as 300. Cue blue lights and sirens, large syringes and a nice lady repeatedly jamming her finger into my carotid artery. I was given the all clear after a week of vague meals and tests.
> 
> Not up there with many tales on here, but scared the crap out of me for a long time.


It's the simple stuff that can catch many out.
Can't be given a local anaesthetic due to a rapid reaction to it. Stopped the heart.
Penecillin put me in the number one spot on the ward.


----------



## strollby (30 Jan 2016)

Its humbling to read the posts on here and gives you hope as well. Triple by pass, last October, age 71, Got my bike a few days ago, such excitment, fell off the first time lol, embarrassed more than hurt. Did .7 of mile on the flat, in one way nothing at all but in another when I look back a few months I am pleased. At the moment chugging round the park getting familiar, better to tumble on the grass lol. Even if I don't get very far I am really enjoying the feeling of optimism that buying the bike has brought.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jan 2016)

strollby said:


> Its humbling to read the posts on here and gives you hope as well. Triple by pass, last October, age 71, Got my bike a few days ago, such excitment, fell off the first time lol, embarrassed more than hurt. Did .7 of mile on the flat, in one way nothing at all but in another when I look back a few months I am pleased. At the moment chugging round the park getting familiar, better to tumble on the grass lol. Even if I don't get very far I am really enjoying the feeling of optimism that buying the bike has brought.


Where there's bike, there's hope!


----------



## Colin_P (30 Jan 2016)

strollby said:


> Its humbling to read the posts on here and gives you hope as well. Triple by pass, last October, age 71, Got my bike a few days ago, such excitment, fell off the first time lol, embarrassed more than hurt. Did .7 of mile on the flat, in one way nothing at all but in another when I look back a few months I am pleased. At the moment chugging round the park getting familiar, better to tumble on the grass lol. Even if I don't get very far I am really enjoying the feeling of optimism that buying the bike has brought.



It doesn't matter what you do as long as you are out there doing it.

Most of my rides are less than 5 miles and are not fast. Despite that I set a target of 2,000 miles last year and ended up doing about 2,150 miles.

It really makes a huge difference not only to your physical well being but to your mental well being as well knowing and understanding you are not made out of eggshells.


----------



## Yorksman (30 Jan 2016)

strollby said:


> At the moment chugging round the park getting familiar, better to tumble on the grass lol.



You have been far more adventurous than I was a two or three years back when I started again. Before I went a few hundred yards on the flat, I did many 5 min stints on a turbo trainer in the shed, to regain a bit of balance as much as build up a bit of strength.


----------



## DaveGM (31 Jan 2016)

strollby said:


> Its humbling to read the posts on here and gives you hope as well. Triple by pass, last October, age 71, Got my bike a few days ago, such excitment, fell off the first time lol, embarrassed more than hurt. Did .7 of mile on the flat, in one way nothing at all but in another when I look back a few months I am pleased. At the moment chugging round the park getting familiar, better to tumble on the grass lol. Even if I don't get very far I am really enjoying the feeling of optimism that buying the bike has brought.



I took up cycling in August last year, 12 months after having an ablation for atrial fibrillation. Started very slowly (and with some apprehension) with rides of about 3 -4 miles initially. I gradually built up in distance to about 20 miles by the end of last year. I think pootling around the local park is a great way to start. Its generally safe and there no pressure to press on.

Well done, and keep at it. I think slow but sure progress is the best way to go.


----------



## Yorksman (31 Jan 2016)

DaveGM said:


> Its generally safe and there no pressure to press on.
> ......
> I think slow but sure progress is the best way to go.



Very important for people with heart problems to avoid the temptation to 'push on'. It's easy to get carried away once one gets fitter too. Pootling is such a nice word.

And cycling around the park can be much more interesting than main roads..


----------



## strollby (31 Jan 2016)

Yorksman, were we live it is all hills plus we have days when its been either to windy or very wet. It never even occurred to me to look into getting a turbo until I read your post earlier, not sure if such things where available generally in the 60s/70, anyway got one on order and spent the day clearing out the shed ready.. These pieces of info from contributors are a godsend for the novice. By the way, great pic of the German shephard.....


----------



## Yorksman (1 Feb 2016)

@strollby I later got a towbar mounted bike carrier and drove to cycleways which use disused railway tracks. Again, just nice and gentle. Turbo trainers have the advantage that, since everything is set up in the shed, you can easily slot 10 or 15 mins in without bothering about clothing and the weather etc. You miss the outside when it is a nice warm sunny day though. However, a good radio or even DVD is nice or if you have a laptop, there are cycling videos on youtube. They don't link to the turbo trainer like some do, but you get a changing view and you don't have to pay any attention to the training data displayed. That's for those who really do use them for training.


----------



## Yorksman (1 Feb 2016)

@strollby If you like the idea of video, I just remembered Real Life Video from the Netherlands, not to be confused with reallifevideo from germany. I have a Tacx TT and the dutch company do videos which work with that set up. However, they also provide the same videos with what they call their Cadence Video software. A copy comes with the video but I have never used. This software works with the video of your choice. It's basically a player but has a little extra functionality like showing you where you are on a map. There are plenty of good videos to choose from. They have now a separate site:

http://www.cadencevr.com/en/


----------



## RichK (12 Feb 2016)

Started the ball rolling towards having a prostatectomy yesterday, probably in the autumn. My consultant is investigating the additional precautions they need to take because of my history of pulmonary embolisms, and I've asked if we can wait till the end of the TT season...


----------



## strollby (12 Mar 2016)

Turned away from heart rehabilitatuon due to BP, although I tried to explain that the problem occurs when stressed or visiting hospitals, but asked to go to docs and get more tablets. Doc suggested keeping a log for the week with three daily readings. They turned out to be averaging at 133/80 rather than the 200 at the rehab centre. So I would keep a log for a week just to see whats going on, as someone mentioned earlier the 'white coat syndrome' can really throw readings out.


----------



## Yorksman (12 Mar 2016)

strollby said:


> So I would keep a log for a week just to see whats going on, as someone mentioned earlier the 'white coat syndrome' can really throw readings out.



It can yes plus, they shouldn't be talking to you and asking questions whilst they take the BP, but most of them do.

I can do 2 x 30 mins on my Turbo Trainer without getting breathless now, just pootling along, not racing or pitting myself against challenging hills, but I am looking forward to some warmer weather so I can get outside.


----------



## sarahale (12 Mar 2016)

My dad had a heart attack, luckily he recognised the early warnings and managed to pull his bus over, offload the passengers (airside) and get an ambulance on scene. He then had the cardiac arrest in the ambulance. 

My mum had breast cancer, double mastectomy and chemo. Hers was quite aggressive and was a very scary time. 

My dad is now pretty much back to normal and about to retire. My mum got the all clear about 3 years ago and is living an active life! I feel so lucky to still have them both here.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Mar 2016)

October 25th I had a heart attack followed by an angiogram, angioplasty and two stents being fitted. Pretty routine stuff and sounds more dramatic than it is. I posted about this a few months ago.

I know I've been very fortunate and this post is really for anyone who finds themselves in a similar situation. Within hours of the diagnosis I determined I was not going back to hospital, would make a 100% recovery and follow all the advice from medical and rehab professionals.

Two weeks ago I felt ready to get back on the bike. I did 30 miles with my legs complaining at 20.

Yesterday, five months to the day, I was back out with the club for a 50 miler which I rode without feeling any discomfort - heart or cycling related!! Most of the ride was completed with an HR of 110-115 going to 135 on the climbs - well within the limits I have been set for the next few months.

Today I'm feeling very pleased and relieved I made it back to this point.

People ask me how I feel about the attack? Mainly I'm very fortunate, a problem existed which was found and fixed before it could kill me.

I was completely unaware of the indicators of a heart attack. The cardiac rehab nurses tell me this is a real problem as there is relatively little publicity on this. I now realise I've probably had the warning signs for 10 or more years but dismissed them as every day aches and pains.

There were a surprisingly high number of women at most of my rehab classes dispelling my view of heart attack bring a primarily male issue. Apparently the warning signs are harder to spot in women than men.

My next target is 75 by end June and then the Manchester 100 in September.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Mar 2016)

PaulSB said:


> October 25th I had a heart attack followed by an angiogram, angioplasty and two stents being fitted. Pretty routine stuff and sounds more dramatic than it is. I posted about this a few months ago.
> 
> I know I've been very fortunate and this post is really for anyone who finds themselves in a similar situation. Within hours of the diagnosis I determined I was not going back to hospital, would make a 100% recovery and follow all the advice from medical and rehab professionals.
> 
> ...


Well done Paul, and good luck with the Manchester 100!

What were the warning signs that you had, but ignored?

I got the all-clear after my DVT/PEs but I do still get sensations in my chest from time to time that unnerve me. It isn't what happens when I am exerting myself, more odd things happening when I am relaxing. I became hypersensitive to health issue for a year or two after my illness so I have had to try hard to calm myself down, but I don't want to risk missing any warning signs of sinister developments!


----------



## PaulSB (29 Mar 2016)

I fully understand the reaction to any slight twinge which could be connected to the problem any individual has had. I get twinges but it has been emphasised to me time and again this is to be expected and not to worry. My rehab physio and nurses stressed so long as these twinges didn't occur during or after exercise it was OK.

During my heart attack I had no chest pain. I only went to A&E some hours later as a precaution - male, 61. Same principle as if I had a stinging sensation when peeing. My experience was a strong dull ache, on my left side directly below the left armpit, not in it, soreness across the shoulders and complete loss of energy. Once I had a taste of bile in my mouth. I felt awful.

All of the above are heart attack symptoms. In my riding I have experienced hitting the wall a few times; this is exactly how I felt, only far worse, during the attack. That is to describe it not suggest every time someone hits the wall it's an heart issue.

In the months following my attack the two sensations I've experienced are slight twinges in the chest area immediately above my nipple and a warm sensation that feels as though it is directly behind my left breast. For perhaps 10 years + I've felt thes twinges and occasional aches down my side. Not pain just mild very short discomfort. These feelings coupled with the fact I have an unusually highly developed sub artery from my RCA immediately above the point of blockage lead me in no doubt it was building up for years (with a blockage that's obvious) and I ignored those little signs putting them down to everyday life.

My heart attack was due to high cholesterol and being an ex smoker. 80% of high cholesterol, in people who are high, is a genetic disposition and 20% diet.

In 2009 my cholesterol was 6.09, at time of the attack it was 6.17, a month ago it was 3.29. I'm told because I'm fit and exercise regularly the 2009 level would not have caused undue concern.

In recent months three doctors and several nurses have described me as very, very fit which contributed to my survival and full, quick recovery. Comparing myself with others in the rehab classes the difference was huge.

Two remarks on that; I find it hard to imagine the low fitness levels of others and if I, as a bog standard club rider, am very fit the guys I look up to must be close to superhuman.

My advice to all would be do not ignore general chest discomfort, look at every aspect of diet and cut out all the crap and if you are unfortunate enough to have a heart attack stay positive and follow all medical advice.

I have been told my absolute determination to recover my health and cycling ability is real contributor to my recovery. I had already planned to retire and lots of touring was part of my plans. No way was I going to miss that!!!


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2016)

PaulSB said:


> I fully understand the reaction to any slight twinge which could be connected to the problem any individual has had. I get twinges but it has been emphasised to me time and again this is to be expected and not to worry. My rehab physio and nurses stressed so long as these twinges didn't occur during or after exercise it was OK.
> 
> During my heart attack I had no chest pain. I only went to A&E some hours later as a precaution - male, 61. Same principle as if I had a stinging sensation when peeing. My experience was a strong dull ache, on my left side directly below the left armpit, not in it, soreness across the shoulders and complete loss of energy. Once I had a taste of bile in my mouth. I felt awful.
> 
> ...


I have decided to ignore minor odd things going on in my chest because I have had CT scans, blood tests, ultrasound scans and so on and got the all-clear. I will try to pick up on anything sinister early though, not leave it late the way that I did with the clots.

I was told that I only survived because I was pretty fit and strong. Knowing how bad the symptoms were, and how long they went on for, I can believe that.


----------



## Colin_P (29 Mar 2016)

To add a bit of balance to ignoring the twinges...

Only do so to a point. If you ever feel weak or dizzy, get it checked out as it could be an arrhythmia which can lead to cardiac arrest.

A distinction needs to be made between heart attack and cardiac arrest, they are different. A heart attack is due to the blood supply to the heart muscle being reduced and is extremely painful so I believe. I've not had one. A cardiac arrest is due to a disruption in the electrical signals withing the heart that make the heart beat. Put simply; Heart attack = plumbing, Cardiac Arrest = Electrics.

A cardiac arrest can happen out of the blue without warning and will quite often lead to death if that person is not defibrillated. They are usually completely painless with the person simply feeling dizzy and loosing consciousness. Personally, I have extra electical pathways, scarring, within my heart caused by severe viral infection that can cause arrhythmia. 

A heart attack can cause and leave scarring which can leave the person susceptible to arrhythmia.

I really don't want or mean to scaremonger, but if you have any doubts or concerns, get it checked out.


----------



## Yorksman (29 Mar 2016)

I'll underline the above. I felt OK with my heart beating at 163 but didn't know it wasn't pumping much blood at all. I felt OK. It was only because I was being cautious that I was checking my heart rate.

Pulse and blood pressure monitoring devices are worth investing in. Just get one that is recommended by the British Heart Association.

And once you get to my age, just keep within reasonably safe limits.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Mar 2016)

Having had the heart attack I'm with Colin on ignoring the little twinges though I confess I am more than aware of them. I think that's natural.

Last Friday I did 25 minutes on a treadmill, constantly monitored with an ECG and BP every five minutes. No problems.

Today I have a stiff left shoulder and have to keep telling myself not to be daft!!

As Yorksman says self-monitoring is worthwhile. I use an HRM during exercise just so I know where I am. Mostly my HR is low when cycling on flat and gently undulating at 110-115. I've yet to try serious hills.

I would though advise anyone, especially men late 50s etc. as we are rubbish at this, not to ignore the unexpected or unusual and seek advice.


----------



## shortone (29 Mar 2016)

Just to add another story.

First cardiac arrest aged 29 sat in a car minding my own as a passenger. Was a blip and hardly noticeable, a kind of wow what was that moment. Thought nothing of it and several days later I hit the deck in index shop as I had another event but this time my heart stopped for slightly longer, causing me to black out.

Doctors and tests started to find out what is was and my first diagnosis was for epilepsy by my local GP. Shortly after this I had another event stood in the middle of Nuneaton town centre. The pause lasted even longer, notice the theme here? This is when I went to see a cardiologist who put me on an independently funded internal heart monitor called a revel device. This is like an internal ECG but I have a remote control to take data snap shots when I had an incident.

Shortly after having this device fitted I was sat at work and passed out into my lunch. Took the snap shot and went straight off to the hospital who took one look at the readings and wouldn't let me go home until I had a pacemaker fitted. My heart had stopped to over 30 seconds before it restarted itself.

The electrical pulses that make the heart beat would get weaker and weaker until they were not strong enough to make my heart beat. Then kind of recharge itself and restart my heart. I was told that had it been left much longer and the heart wouldn't have been able to restart itself.

I had my second pacemaker fitted last year, new one is all singing and dancing and MRI safe.

I’m now 40 and the in the best shape of my life bar the pacemaker. I can happily push myself to over 200 BPM with a resting rate of 40 though this is controlled by the pacemaker. Last year I rode London Surrey 100 at an average of 20mph. my half marathon run time is 1hr 45min. so I’m not doing to badly for damaged goods.


----------



## slowmotion (29 Mar 2016)

strollby said:


> Turned away from heart rehabilitatuon due to BP, although I tried to explain that the problem occurs when stressed or visiting hospitals, but asked to go to docs and get more tablets. Doc suggested keeping a log for the week with three daily readings. They turned out to be averaging at 133/80 rather than the 200 at the rehab centre. So I would keep a log for a week just to see whats going on, as someone mentioned earlier the 'white coat syndrome' can really throw readings out.


I bought an Omron M7 blood pressure gadget four years ago at about the time of my operation. It stores all the readings that have been taken previously. It's useful ammunition to have if you, like everybody else, suffers from White Coat Hypertension. I don't worry about what the practice nurse writes down on her form anymore.
Here's a link, but you can find them for about £55 if you search about.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Omron-Intellisense-M7-Pressure-Monitor/product-reviews/B000F7NXCK


----------



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2016)

Colin_P said:


> To add a bit of balance to ignoring the twinges...
> 
> Only do so to a point. If you ever feel weak or dizzy, get it checked out as it could be an arrhythmia which can lead to cardiac arrest.
> 
> ...


That is generally good advice, but when you are already ill, have already been diagnosed, and are already being treated then it becomes more complicated.

I spent over 6 months thinking several times a day about phoning for an ambulance. I felt really ill and very scared but what could I do? I would have had to have lived in the hospital, permanently wired up to monitors. The NHS couldn't have done that for me, and I couldn't pay to do it privately, and nor did I want to.

I was very short of breath, I had stabbing pains in my chest, frequent arrhythmia, and felt weak the whole time. I couldn't even open a bag of crisps without using a pair of scissors.

In the end, I decided that I would only go back to A & E if I blacked out again, was in long-lasting agonising pain, or was too terrified to be able to sleep. It never quite got that bad so I only went to the hospital when the consultant called me in, or when I had to have blood tests.

That's why I spent so much time on CycleChat discussing my health problems in 2012/13. It irritated some people, but it helped to stop my fears getting the better of me.

_Definitely_ seek help if you have any of the symptoms described above and you don't know what is causing them!


----------



## Colin_P (30 Mar 2016)

That is the problem, we are all unique in what is wrong with us that good advice for one is bad advice for another.

However, if anyone is in any doubt, the best advice is to seek medical help immediately. There are very few second chances when it comes to Sudden Cardiac Arrest. There are various figures banded about of the survival rate ranging from 5% to 10% and unlike a heart attack, once one looses consciousness, that is it.

What I could have been clearer on is the fact that heart attack survivors are more susceptible to cardiac arrest due to muscle loss and scarring of the heart muscle providing auxiliary electrical pathways in which arrhythmia can develop.



ColinJ said:


> _Definitely_ seek help if you have any of the symptoms described above and you don't know what is causing them!



That is extremely good advice.


----------



## Yorksman (30 Mar 2016)

My DCM and poor LV function means I have to take my time over things. I can cycle, but it's best not to push it. You never know .....

I did push it once and ended up in VT, a dangerous fast heart rhythm but was defibrillated out of that and subsequently had an ICD fitted, in case it happened again. It had however a positive effect on my Atrial Fibrillation and the way I feel. Although the ICD's primary purpose is to shock your heart out of dangerous rhythms, it also speeds up slow rhythms. With atrial arrhythmias, your heart beat fluctuates and can be quite slow at the bottom end of the scale and beats can be missed. Not only can this make you feel terrible but you end up with swelling and fluid in the lungs. The ICD's pacing function, as opposed to its defibrillation function, speeds it back up to a more normal rate so you have less time with a slow beat. The oedema disappears, the lungs clear, sleep is much better and you generally end of feeling that you have much more energy. I have to remind myself that I still have heart failure and better not push it, but quality of life is pretty good.


----------



## Haitch (30 Mar 2016)

slowmotion said:


> I bought an Omron M7 blood pressure gadget four years ago at about the time of my operation. It stores all the readings that have been taken previously. It's useful ammunition to have if you, like everybody else, suffers from White Coat Hypertension. I don't worry about what the practice nurse writes down on her form anymore.
> Here's a link, but you can find them for about £55 if you search about.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Omron-Intellisense-M7-Pressure-Monitor/product-reviews/B000F7NXCK



Be careful how you use it. I got one on the recommendation of my neurologist and cardiologist and had it tested against a professionally calibrated heart rate monitor. It over-read by about 20%.


----------



## Yorksman (14 Apr 2016)

Colin_P said:


> @Yorksman
> 
> Have you had the ablation yet ?



I think I mentioned that the ablation was called off and they cardioverted me yesterday. I am back in sinus rhythm for the time being. Lets hope it stays that way.

They used my ICD to cardiovert me. Only required 25 joules as opposed to the 200 joules when they used pads.


----------



## Mike_P (14 Apr 2016)

Their was a report on 5Live this week about how many people do not realise they had a heart attack, thinking they have pulled a muscle or have acute indigestion.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Apr 2016)

Mike_P said:


> Their was a report on 5Live this week about how many people do not realise they had a heart attack, thinking they have pulled a muscle or have acute indigestion.


I'm sure that's true.

I suspect that many people (including me) have had problems with blood clots without even realising what the problem is. After my first DVT/PE I looked back through old diaries and found references to mysterious illnesses which I described as 'snotless cold'. 'another snotless cold' and even 'YET ANOTHER snotless cold'! I was short of breath, felt very weak and wobbly, my temperature and heart rate were elevated but I wasn't getting a congested chest or nose. They were the initial symptoms of my confirmed DVT/PEs.


----------



## Yorksman (14 Apr 2016)

Mike_P said:


> Their was a report on 5Live this week about how many people do not realise they had a heart attack, thinking they have pulled a muscle or have acute indigestion.




By the same token, lots of people go to A&E with acute indigestion thinking they've had a heart attack. My wife, who works in the path labs where they do the tests says that Boxing Day is the worst day of the year for this, the result of over indulgence on Christmas Day. She describes it as an endless series of TNI and CK tests, nearly always negative.


----------



## Colin_P (14 Apr 2016)

There is however a recognised sydrome called "Holiday Heart"...

I guess your Wife is looking and testing for the Troponin enzymes which are the tell-tales for a heart attack.



Yorksman said:


> I think I mentioned that the ablation was called off and they cardioverted me yesterday. I am back in sinus rhythm for the time being. Lets hope it stays that way.
> 
> They used my ICD to cardiovert me. Only required 25 joules as opposed to the 200 joules when they used pads.



I'm glad you are ok.


----------



## dave r (14 Apr 2016)

Mike_P said:


> Their was a report on 5Live this week about how many people do not realise they had a heart attack, thinking they have pulled a muscle or have acute indigestion.



When I was having my close encounter with Angina I found that the pain was usually in the right shoulder and down the right arm into the hand, but sometimes the pain was very like severe indigestion. Even now eight years later, despite a chest full of stents and no pain just the odd twinge now and again, indigestion worries me.


----------



## Yorksman (15 Apr 2016)

Colin_P said:


> I'm glad you are ok.



Ta. I am optimistic because when I got home, a new driving licence was waiting for me! I had to give it up when I had the ICD implanted. I took it as a sign that things were returning to normal :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Apr 2016)

dave r said:


> When I was having my close encounter with Angina I found that the pain was usually in the right shoulder and down the right arm into the hand, but sometimes the pain was very like severe indigestion. Even now eight years later, despite a chest full of stents and no pain just the odd twinge now and again, indigestion worries me.


My angina when mild never showed in my arms or chest but across my upper back, it was only when I had the major episode (the whole filing cabinet on the chest thing) that I ever felt anything in my chest. LAD stent 11 years ago seems to have sorted it thus far.


----------



## dave r (15 Apr 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> My angina when mild never showed in my arms or chest but across my upper back, it was only when I had the major episode (the whole filing cabinet on the chest thing) that I ever felt anything in my chest. LAD stent 11 years ago seems to have sorted it thus far.



The first I knew something was very wrong was when I tried sprinting away from the Links Rd traffic lights near me and ended up stopped at the side of the road waiting for the chest pain to subside so I could carry on, a few weeks later we were shopping in Jubilee Crescent and I ran for the bus, no car in those days, and ended up spending the trip home with my head between my knees waiting for the chest pain to subside. Going down Beak Avenue by me theres a hill where the road climbs past the Craftsman Garage on the right and the Craftsman Pub on the left, I got to the stage where I couldn't even walk up there without an Angina attack. The thing that annoys me is that I had had chest pains a few years earlier and had them checked out and the doctor never found anything.


----------



## Colin_P (15 Apr 2016)

Yorksman said:


> Ta. I am optimistic because when I got home, a new driving licence was waiting for me! I had to give it up when I had the ICD implanted. I took it as a sign that things were returning to normal :-)



I know how it is with that having had two lots of six months off from driving. Despite having driven what must be to the moon and back over the last 28 years I didn't miss it.


----------



## Yorksman (14 May 2016)

A month after my cardioversion I am still in regular sinus rhythm and keeping my fingers crossed that it continues. Meanwhile I managed 4 days cycling in Germany, taking it easy of course and glad to see that I was not the only one having the odd rest.


----------



## Woodn88s (14 May 2016)

I've had 3 major artery strokes the last one was in May 13th 2013. during that hospital stay they figured out I had a hole in my heart which was allowing blood clots to pass through the hole and go straight to my brain without being filtered out by my lungs. They closed the hole, I spent a yr recovering again and started cycling to rebuild my core. I had to retire from work early.... I now ride approx 13 miles a day 3 days on , 1 day off, 3 days on 1 day off... repeat...... health is much better now but I still eat to much. All is good.
Gregg


----------



## ColinJ (14 May 2016)

Woodn88s said:


> I've had 3 major artery strokes the last one was in May 13th 2013. during that hospital stay they figured out I had a hole in my heart which was allowing blood clots to pass through the hole and go straight to my brain without being filtered out by my lungs. They closed the hole, I spent a yr recovering again and started cycling to rebuild my core. I had to retire from work early.... I now ride approx 13 miles a day 3 days on , 1 day off, 3 days on 1 day off... repeat...... health is much better now but I still eat to much. All is good.
> Gregg


Yikes - sounds like you were lucky to survive that! How come they didn't find the hole after the first stroke?

Anyway, keep up the cycling and have fun!


----------



## Yorksman (14 May 2016)

Woodn88s said:


> I now ride approx 13 miles a day 3 days on , 1 day off, 3 days on 1 day off... repeat...... health is much better now but I still eat to much. All is good.
> Gregg



That's a heart warming story, no pun intended, you should eat more fish. Salmon, tuna, mackerel, herring are all your heart's friends and they don't pile on the pounds. Well, if you avoid the chips.


----------



## Woodn88s (14 May 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Yikes - sounds like you were lucky to survive that! How come they didn't find the hole after the first stroke?
> 
> Anyway, keep up the cycling and have fun!


ColinJ, that's a great question.....I'm in the states, I've been self employed my entire life. I had no health insurance, just couldn't afford it. the first 2 strokes were in 2005 and 2010......when the hospital finds out you have no insurance they rush you out the door and pass you you through a series of interns till you're healthy enough to go home. In 2013 I had gotten married, my wife worked for a major university and I WAS INCLUDED in her health plan so when I had the 3rd stroke I was assigned to a wonderful young neuro doc. after 5 days in hospital he told me they were going to do 1 more test because there was no reason health wise why I should be having strokes, on the last day of my stay they put a camera down my throat and took a pic of the back of my heart.......he instantly found the hole....the rest is history.
I'm one incredibly lucky dude
Gregg


----------



## ColinJ (15 May 2016)

Hi Gregg.

After I read your post in this thread, I spotted your other one introducing yourself as being from the USA and I then realised immediately what the score was! We don't have to worry about medical bills here. We have to pay 'National Insurance contributions' which pay for our health service but those contributions are based on income. Really, they are just another form of income tax with the money being allocated to health and welfare. If you don't earn above a certain threshold you don't pay anything, and beyond that contributions are graduated but all patients get equal treatment

Once we need treatment we don't need to pay extra for scans etc. (There are exceptions which I have never understood - we have to pay a small prescription charge for drugs, but that is not related to the cost of the drugs and prescriptions are free once we get to 60. We also have to pay part of the cost of dental work or for glasses.)

I was very aware when I spent my 9 days in hospital that it would have cost A LOT if I had been in another country without private health insurance. I literally didn't pay a penny. They even sent me home in a hospital bus at the end of my stay. A nurse did free home visits for my regular blood tests until I was well enough to go to the local clinic to have them. They let me decide when that was - they didn't put any pressure on me. I knew that they were busy so I didn't abuse the privilege once I could make my own way to the clinic.


----------



## Woodn88s (15 May 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Hi Gregg.
> 
> After I read your post in this thread, I spotted your other one introducing yourself as being from the USA and I then realised immediately what the score was! We don't have to worry about medical bills here. We have to pay 'National Insurance contributions' which pay for our health service but those contributions are based on income. Really, they are just another form of income tax with the money being allocated to health and welfare. If you don't earn above a certain threshold you don't pay anything, and beyond that contributions are graduated but all patients get equal treatment
> 
> ...



here's a comparison, you said a nurse came to your house till you were well, In 2010 the doctor wanted me to go to a physical therapy facility for a month after he released me. The facilty wouldn't take me because i had no insurance. I was left alone to fend for myself at home. I had to research strokes on the internet and figure out how to rehab my self, which I did. I didn't work for a year but finally came back.
We are fighting hard for universal health care for all in the states but the health industry is a massive cash machine for the insurance industry.
As you probably already know our govt. is incredibly corrupt, everything is pay to play. My 2010 hospital bill for an 8 day stay was $180,000 dollars. They took everything I HAD except my property. But.....I'm alive, enjoying life. All is good now.
I often wondered if you folks across the pond have any idea how corrupt our system here in the states is. They are ruthless, If you get sick and can't pay they just clean you out, trash your credit and leave you sick and in the poor house. It's a little bit better now with Obama care but still the insurance companies write the laws.
Don't mean to whine. It is what it is.
I'm OK now.......And my biking has a lot to do with it.
Gregg


----------



## slowmotion (15 May 2016)

Here's a US website that tells the story...The Healthcare Blue Book.
https://healthcarebluebook.com/
I spent ten days in hospital in 2012 for an entirely uncomplicated cardiac bypass graft. Prior to that I had had about half a dozen tests lasting about half an hour each. There were another half dozen brief consultations post-op to check progress before I was let loose on the bike again. The Blue Book showed that I would have been very approximately eighty or a hundred thousand pounds poorer if I had those procedures in the US. I mentioned this to my cardiologist at our last meeting three years ago. She said that the US health system was nothing short of an absolute scandal.


----------



## Yorksman (15 May 2016)

I remember the considerable opposition Obama faced with the Patient Protection and Affordable _Care_ Act. Healthcare in the USA is a complete mystery to most europeans. The National Health Service in the UK which Colin referred to extends to most european countries too. Reciprocal agreements are in place. Last week I accidently cut a vein in my hotel in Germany and, being on blood thinners, free of charge like all other medicines for the over 60s in the UK, the blood came out in a thin jet. Within 5 mins an ambulance arrived, they applied a compression bandage and took me to the local hospital. There a doctor inspected and sewed the wound, gave me a letter to give to my doctor in the UK, protected the stiches with further dressings and called me a taxi to take me back to the hotel. The only thing I had to pay for was the taxi.

Showing the E111 card reminded me of the older American Express adverts, _"that'll do nicely"_.


----------



## Woodn88s (15 May 2016)

slowmotion said:


> Here's a US website that tells the story...The Healthcare Blue Book.
> https://healthcarebluebook.com/
> I spent ten days in hospital in 2012 for an entirely uncomplicated cardiac bypass graft. Prior to that I had had about half a dozen tests lasting about half an hour each. There were another half dozen brief consultations post-op to check progress before I was let loose on the bike again. The Blue Book showed that I would have been very approximately eighty or a hundred thousand pounds poorer if I had those procedures in the US. I mentioned this to my cardiologist at our last meeting three years ago. She said that the US health system was nothing short of an absolute scandal.



Yes it definitely is a scandal. Here's another example. Just a month ago I decided to have 2 metal fillings in my teeth removed and replaced with nonmetal fillings. while I was in the chair the dentist recommended that I have 2 crowns. Now I have Dental health insurance........the total cost of this work was $4000, my insurance paid $1000......I was stuck with the balance of $3000..........................They scare the public here every time someone brings up Canada's or England's govt. run healthcare with stories of people dieing as they wait months for an emergency procedure, it's all hogwash but somehow nothing gets done. We have a very scary election coming up. God help us.


----------



## Woodn88s (15 May 2016)

Yorksman said:


> I remember the considerable opposition Obama faced with the Patient Protection and Affordable _Care_ Act. Healthcare in the USA is a complete mystery to most europeans. The National Health Service in the UK which Colin referred to extends to most european countries too. Reciprocal agreements are in place. Last week I accidently cut a vein in my hotel in Germany and, being on blood thinners, free of charge like all other medicines for the over 60s in the UK, the blood came out in a thin jet. Within 5 mins an ambulance arrived, they applied a compression bandage and took me to the local hospital. There a doctor inspected and sewed the wound, gave me a letter to give to my doctor in the UK, protected the stiches with further dressings and called me a taxi to take me back to the hotel. The only thing I had to pay for was the taxi.
> 
> Showing the E111 card reminded me of the older American Express adverts, _"that'll do nicely"_.



that is incredible, that bill would have been thousands here in the states.


----------



## Yorksman (15 May 2016)

Woodn88s said:


> They scare the public here every time someone brings up Canada's or England's govt. run healthcare with stories of people dieing as they wait months for an emergency procedure, it's all hogwash but somehow nothing gets done. We have a very scary election coming up. God help us.



There are waiting lists for certain procedures, say a hip replacement, but for emergency care, anyone has the right the turn up at the Accident and Emergency Dept of a hospital and get immediate treatment. The problem is, a lot of people abuse this and go there with minor ailments because they don't want to wait for an appointment to see their local general practitioner.

Last summer though, whilst waiting for cardioversion of an arrhythmia, I was on a turbo trainer and went into a ventricular tachycardia. My wife drove me to the local A&E where an ECG showed that I was in VT and I was cardioverted out of it under anaesthetic within 30 mins. They stuck me in a coronary ward, where I had to wait three days for an angiogram, which showed nothing and then another few days before they stuck an implantable cardiovertor defibrillator in me. When I was discharged after a few days observation, they gave me a home monitor which connects my ICD via bluetooth and then to the hospital computer via the cellular network. This is all free of charge but some people do complain about those days waiting for the procedure. They expect everything there and then with no waiting.

We also have private health insurers and private health hospitals and if you don't want to wait at all, you can use those. Even our local NHS hospital sends some patients, eg for piles, to the local private hospital and pays their bill. It's cheaper than them setting up to do it. However, no political party would win an election if they proposed abolishing the current system. In fact, it is often claimed during election campaigns that the other side _'has secret plans'_ as a crude slur.

I agree with you about the benefits of cycling. I have noticed what a big difference it makes. I'd like to go swimming regularly but that has recently become quite an expensive pastime if say, my wife and I wanted to go three or four times a week.


----------



## ColinJ (15 May 2016)

Yorksman said:


> I agree with you about the benefits of cycling. I have noticed what a big difference it makes. I'd like to go swimming regularly but that has recently become quite an expensive pastime if say, my wife and I wanted to go three or four times a week.


It might be worth checking if you could get an annual pass to your sports centre/pool. The single adult pass here in Calderdale would cost me £236.50 per year with my over-60 'passport to leisure'. I thought about getting one but I calculated that I would have to average 3+ visits a week over the year and didn't think I would, given my preference for cycling.


----------



## MrPie (25 May 2016)

Felt like I just dodged another bullet. Found a lump on my breast about a month ago....Mrs Pie is a doc, so showed her...the look on her face said it all. Another wee feel around and located potentially swollen lymph nodes under arm pit = suspected breast cancer. Feckity feck! 2nd opinion from my GP confirmed suspected breast cancer and a very rapid appointment set up to see the specialist.....NHS was going to take 6 weeks, so a phone call to AXA PPP was a no brainear. Spent a week waiting for the appointment to come round: was in absolute turmoil, stress and anxiety thinking I was on the road to pegging it. Anyway, ultrasound, biopsy, and consult and it turns out to be lipoma....simple fatty lumps. Talk about relief!

Sorry Vern, but you'll have to wait a bit longer until we go for a ride over the big Ventoux in the sky. Think I may change my avatar to Boris the bullet dodger.

Anyway, moral of the story....male or female, check your baps folks. Do it now. Really, do it now.


----------



## Katherine (25 May 2016)

MrPie said:


> Felt like I just dodged another bullet. Found a lump on my breast about a month ago....Mrs Pie is a doc, so showed her...the look on her face said it all. Another wee feel around and located potentially swollen lymph nodes under arm pit = suspected breast cancer. Feckity feck! 2nd opinion from my GP confirmed suspected breast cancer and a very rapid appointment set up to see the specialist.....NHS was going to take 6 weeks, so a phone call to AXA PPP was a no brainear. Spent a week waiting for the appointment to come round: was in absolute turmoil, stress and anxiety thinking I was on the road to pegging it. Anyway, ultrasound, biopsy, and consult and it turns out to be lipoma....simple fatty lumps. Talk about relief!
> 
> Sorry Vern, but you'll have to wait a bit longer until we go for a ride over the big Ventoux in the sky. Think I may change my avatar to Boris the bullet dodger.
> 
> Anyway, moral of the story....male or female, check your baps folks. Do it now. Really, do it now.


Good to read your story.


----------



## MrPie (27 May 2016)

Thanks Regs! In Scotchland, so 2 week treatment option not available. Was mystified with the 6 week wait just for a consultation tbh.....it's not like ya got a flipping common cold FFS. My mother in law was treated for stage 2 breast cancer tail end of last tear. There was a que for her consultation, surgery and radiotherapy.....the actual care was impressive, but the timing was poor.

On the plus side, I had the same consultant as the MIL, and he was absolutely wonderful.


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2016)

User said:


> Glad you're OK but (unless you're in Wales or Scotland) a suspected cancer means you'd be seen and have your first definitive treatment within two weeks by the NHS.


Over four months from first suspicion by GP to first being seen by specialist. Further five months before treatment.


----------



## vickster (28 May 2016)

classic33 said:


> Over four months from first suspicion by GP to first being seen by specialist. Further five months before treatment.


When was that?


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jun 2016)

I thought I would make a quick comment to follow up my previous posts following my heart attack in October. On Sunday it will be seven months to the day.

My target was always to return to my usual life. I've been back on the bike for a month. Last Saturday I did 66 miles with my club. The last six miles from our meet point to home were tough. Normally I would expect to ride 75 miles without much discomfort.

I feel better than I have for years and expect to be up to speed on my bike in two months.

I'd like to encourage everyone, and I do appreciate the very diverse range of illness people face, that with a good positive attitude and medical care very significant, even 100%, recoveries are achievable.

Good luck to all.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Jun 2016)

MrPie said:


> Felt like I just dodged another bullet. Found a lump on my breast about a month ago....Mrs Pie is a doc, so showed her...the look on her face said it all. Another wee feel around and located potentially swollen lymph nodes under arm pit = suspected breast cancer. Feckity feck! 2nd opinion from my GP confirmed suspected breast cancer and a very rapid appointment set up to see the specialist.....NHS was going to take 6 weeks, so a phone call to AXA PPP was a no brainear. Spent a week waiting for the appointment to come round: was in absolute turmoil, stress and anxiety thinking I was on the road to pegging it. Anyway, ultrasound, biopsy, and consult and it turns out to be lipoma....simple fatty lumps. Talk about relief!
> 
> Sorry Vern, but you'll have to wait a bit longer until we go for a ride over the big Ventoux in the sky. Think I may change my avatar to Boris the bullet dodger.
> 
> Anyway, moral of the story....male or female, check your baps folks. Do it now. Really, do it now.


The waiting is scary. I too was lucky that I paid for private. Rushed straight in and had a mastectomy.....I didn't know blokes could get it either.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2016)

just_fixed said:


> The waiting is scary. I too was lucky that I paid for private. Rushed straight in and had a mastectomy.....I didn't know blokes could get it either.


I didn't know until you told me but then another man I know developed it. Apparently, the lifetime risk for males is about 1 in 1,000 so it is rare but not unheard of.


----------



## MrPie (3 Jun 2016)

Sounds like you are doing fine just_fixed.....having spent a bunch of time on google....which the best and worst thing in the world......I now know that the odds are good for early diagnosis and treatment. Buy yeah, the wait, not knowing....sheer torture. I only really checked because i saw an awareness video. Been checking the downstairs dept for years......never really thought of moobs.


----------



## RichK (7 Jul 2016)

Just back from the hospital. I'm now "officially" on the waiting list for a prostatectomy. Expect a letter with the date in the next few days but have previously been told the wait is around six weeks.


----------



## RichK (17 Aug 2016)

Surgery now scheduled for next Wednesday 24th August. I still haven't asked how long it will be before I can ride a bike again mainly because the answer will be "it depends." I know I can't drive for six weeks so suspect it's going to be a while.


----------



## *Dusty* (17 Aug 2016)

Thankfully I've always been blessed with reasonable health. I have however been electrocuted, crashed a car hard enough to move the engine block 18 inches, nearly drowned as a child once, been within 200 metres of a bomb going off in my hometown, 8 years of marriage and 3 kids haven't finished me off either.

Don't feel like a survivor, so not really sure if it's right for this thread or not.


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2016)

*Dusty* said:


> Thankfully I've always been blessed with reasonable health. I have however been electrocuted, crashed a car hard enough to move the engine block 18 inches, nearly drowned as a child once, been within 200 metres of a bomb going off in my hometown, 8 years of marriage and 3 kids haven't finished me off either.
> *
> Don't feel like a survivor, so not really sure if it's right for this thread or not.*


You're still here, aren't you?


----------



## *Dusty* (17 Aug 2016)

classic33 said:


> You're still here, aren't you?



Yeah but they were relatively minor occurrences. Cancer patients are survivors, people who've gone to war and been injured are survivors. I don't put myself in that class of survival!!


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2016)

*Dusty* said:


> Yeah but they were relatively minor occurrences. Cancer patients are survivors, people who've gone to war and been injured are survivors. I don't put myself in that class of survival!!


Well looked at like that, the day the bomb went off in Manchester city centre, I slept in. Ticket bought the day before, which if used would have had me walking in the area at the time it went off. Never did get a refund either.

It's on here(third page I think) epilepsy(born with it), cancer, no nuts, waterworks only following some re-plumbing. Not stopped one woman claiming I was the father of her child. There's a thread "Odd things that have happened to you", OP was just another day for me.


----------



## RichK (24 Sep 2016)

Four weeks after having my prostate removed, I've had the follow up with the consultant. I've been told he was able to remove all of the cancer ie it was contained within the prostate & hadn't spread outside (they slice up the removed prostate & look at the edges). Still a way to go - two weeks till I can drive again & several more after that till I can ride but at least I'm on the way


----------



## Colin_P (24 Sep 2016)

That is good to hear @RichK 

I've been through two six month medical driving bans and it didn't really bother me at all, in fact these days I don't enjoy driving much at all. But being off the bike, that'd be tough to deal with. 

So pleased about your news.


----------



## bladesman73 (2 Nov 2016)

PaulSB said:


> I thought I would make a quick comment to follow up my previous posts following my heart attack in October. On Sunday it will be seven months to the day.
> 
> My target was always to return to my usual life. I've been back on the bike for a month. Last Saturday I did 66 miles with my club. The last six miles from our meet point to home were tough. Normally I would expect to ride 75 miles without much discomfort.
> 
> ...


hi mate i had a heart attack 3 weeks ago, currently been told just to walk 20 mins per day.i attend my first rehab session on Friday. How long did it take for you to start riding again? Also any tips regards to proactive rehab?


----------



## PaulSB (2 Nov 2016)

bladesman73 said:


> hi mate i had a heart attack 3 weeks ago, currently been told just to walk 20 mins per day.i attend my first rehab session on Friday. How long did it take for you to start riding again? Also any tips regards to proactive rehab?



First I think everyone is different and it's very important to follow the advice you are given.

I had an attack while on a club ride but didn't realise what had happened! I had two stents fitted and was home in less than 72 hours.

My first tip is to be 100% positive, you can and will make a full recovery. Get a simple chest strap HRM - the NHS use Polar - and monitor your exercise. I was asked to work in the range 90-120 BPM. Walking as fast as possible I hit 96, the hardest exercise in the rehab classes had me hitting 125. My resting HR is 48/50

I was offered rehab exercise classes and took these along with every other programme offers. If you're not offered NHS rehab classes the British Heart Foundation run them all round the country. I went to some after the NHS rehab finished - they were good.

For the first three months I spent my time walking. Initially 2 x 30 minutes working up to 3-4 miles a day after a month and then 5-6/7 miles everyday for two months. I have continued to walk 3-4 miles 2 or 3 times a week. Borrow a dog if you can, makes a big difference! Get some walking boots if you can.

After 6 weeks I went spinning twice weekly with my cycle club for 45-90 minutes depending on the session but only worked at a level which felt comfortable. Usually at HR of 130/140 for 3-4 minutes and then easing off till HR dropped back to 95ish.

After 10-12 weeks I tried a ride of 10 miles. I was OK but the following day felt very, very bad. Could have been coincidence but I decided not to chance it. I waited till five months before trying again. First ride did 15 and the second 30. I then rode lots of our club "intro" rides. These are 30 miles at about 13mph and intended to introduce people to group riding.

It's a year now and I'm riding better than ever. Last two Sundays people have commented on how strong I look. I'm doing 60/65 at around 16mph. I can get to 75 miles. Before the attack 85 miles was when it started to hurt. Can't get my HR above 162!!

My advice is don't try to be too quick to get back on the bike. Follow the rehab programme. You body AND mind will tell you when your ready to ride. Walking gets you very fit and if you go every day the weight will drop off. If you are already fit as a cyclist you may find the rehab programme doesn't extend you much so use the walking to increase the exercise.

I also took the chance to improve my diet. It was always OK but with more knowledge about cholesterol - that was my problem - I realised there were lots of small changes I could make. In the three months at home I got into cooking all sorts of things which we never really made time for before.

Have you been told about cold air and temperature change? I wasn't. When weather turned cold after my walks I would get real discomfort. This is common for heart patients. It's caused by rapid temperature change. The trick is this. Put on your outdoor clothes and stay inside for five minutes until you are very warm. While out cover your nose and mouth so you breath in moist warm air. When you get home strip off quickly, don't sit in your coat getting hotter.

The discomfort is caused by blood being pulled to the body core when you get cold - wrapping up stops this - and then being pumped rapidly to the extremities when you get in. I was really worried till this was explained to me

Hope this helps. Ask away.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Nov 2016)

PaulSB said:


> For the first three months I spent my time walking. Initially 2 x 30 minutes working up to 3-4 miles a day after a month and then 5-6/7 miles everyday for two months. I have continued to walk 3-4 miles 2 or 3 times a week. Borrow a dog if you can, makes a big difference! Get some walking boots if you can.


I used hill walking after my clotting problems to get me fit enough for hilly cycling. I found it very effective and it was easy to vary effort according to how I felt.



PaulSB said:


> Have you been told about cold air and temperature change? I wasn't. When weather turned cold after my walks I would get real discomfort. This is common for heart patients. It's caused by rapid temperature change. The trick is this. Put on your outdoor clothes and stay inside for five minutes until you are very warm. While out cover your nose and mouth so you breath in moist warm air. When you get home strip off quickly, don't sit in your coat getting hotter.


My lungs were in a bad way and really objected to gulping in cold air for the first couple of post-illness winters. They seem to have settled down now, 4 years later.


----------



## Yorksman (3 Nov 2016)

bladesman73 said:


> hi mate i had a heart attack 3 weeks ago, currently been told just to walk 20 mins per day.i attend my first rehab session on Friday. How long did it take for you to start riding again? Also any tips regards to proactive rehab?



Cheshire NHS trust have a cardiac rehabilitation video on youtube. Just simple exercises done at home to get you started but they exercise more muscles than cycling alone would. They are designed to give a a safe workout but as it is gradual and varied, it is good for seeing how you feel as you go on.


----------



## youngoldbloke (3 Nov 2016)

Yorksman said:


> Cheshire NHS trust have a cardiac rehabilitation video on youtube. Just simple exercises done at home to get you started but they exercise more muscles than cycling alone would. They are designed to give a a safe workout but as it is gradual and varied, it is good for seeing how you feel as you go on.



Very much as I remember. I found it much easier to to be with a group than trying to go through the exercises at home, and really recommend continuing with the cardio rehab follow up sessions at local sports centres if available in your area. The Hospital rehab sessions also offered lots of advice about lifestyle and diet, drugs you might be prescribed etc.etc. .


----------



## PaulSB (3 Nov 2016)

Yep the video is very similar to the classes I attended and fully agree with youngoldbloke re working in a group and the other information classes.


----------



## DRM (3 Nov 2016)

I have just got back to riding again, 6 weeks after my heart attack, I too wrap up well and put a buff over nose & mouth, the only thing is my sunglasses steam up as soon as I stop


----------



## Yorksman (5 Nov 2016)

DRM said:


> I have just got back to riding again, 6 weeks after my heart attack, I too wrap up well and put a buff over nose & mouth, the only thing is my sunglasses steam up as soon as I stop




You need:


----------



## bladesman73 (6 Nov 2016)

thanks for the feedback all. ive been told by my rehab nurse not to go near my bike for at least 2 months, despite me being really fit before the attack. i have also been told not to go back to weight training for a couple of months..i used to do 2 weights sessions pw, 2x 40 miles rides plus cycle to work and back daily..its hard getting used to being more sedentary. interesting to see others have got back on the bike 4-6 weeks after the attack. were you advised against this like me?


----------



## PaulSB (6 Nov 2016)

@bladesman73 I would never question what others decided to do but 4-6 weeks seems very early. If the rehab nurse says two months stick with it. My physio said to me, after I'd asked about the bike for the nth time,"if we don't get you back to where you were before the attack we've failed. Be patient."

Today I was out with some of my club's tougher riders. 64 miles, 3609 feet of climbing, average 15mph, 4 hours 7 minutes. Not too shabby for anyone of 62 years let alone a heart attack survivor. 

If you want to get back quickly do what the professionals suggest. For extra exercise I really do recommend mile after mile of walking.


----------



## DRM (6 Nov 2016)

I have only done about 6 or 7 miles on road with a café stop, and did 13 steady miles on the MTB, in about 1.75 hours, prior to the heart attack I would do about 32 miles in just over 2 hours on the road bike, so I am basically starting from scratch, plus I am doing more walking than I used to as well the rehab, they did say not to rush into it but I absolutely hate sitting and vegetating in the house.


----------



## Yorksman (7 Nov 2016)

bladesman73 said:


> thanks for the feedback all. ive been told by my rehab nurse not to go near my bike for at least 2 months, despite me being really fit before the attack. i have also been told not to go back to weight training for a couple of months..i used to do 2 weights sessions pw, 2x 40 miles rides plus cycle to work and back daily..its hard getting used to being more sedentary. interesting to see others have got back on the bike 4-6 weeks after the attack. were you advised against this like me?




They have to play it safe with the advice because they have no real idea of what you mean by cycling. I have been cycling for a few years but have never cycled 40 miles. The max has been 20 miles and its more like 10 miles and even then, it's on the flat, no hills at all. At the start I spent 2 - 3 months on a turbo trainer with the power set at 60% only . Keep the muscles used to the movement but don't try and build up your stamina by hard work. Also walking is a good start to the recovery process.


----------



## dave r (24 Nov 2016)

I think its about time I wrote down what happened to me, I've mentioned it on several posts in Mundane news but I've not told the full story. Out on a Sunday at the beginning of November and had a lovely ride to the Charlecote Garden Store, on the way back on the climb between Snitterfield and Norton Lindsey I had what felt like a recurrence of a shoulder problem I'd had, it was actually a major angina attack, the first one I'd had since I had stents fitted in 2008, I finished the ride slowly and then it settled down and I wondered what was going on but carried on as normal. On the Thursday I set out on another ride but it was obvious I had a major problem so I turned back and went down the doctors, they couldn't fit me in so I went down the Walk In centre, they rushed me into A&E who admitted me into hospital. After tests I was told I'd had a small heart attack and they were going to do an angiogram to see what was going on, the angiogram showed up a blocked artery so they cleared it and fitted another stent, I've now got 5 fitted. So I'm home and have my first cardiac rehab session on Monday, no driving no cycling. I've got mixed feeling at the moment, I'm extremely frustrated at being grounded, but grateful I'm still here. I find myself thinking about a cycling friend of mine, he was 75 and had been stented like me, in the beginning of October He'd collapsed and died on the way back from a ride.


----------



## Colin_P (24 Nov 2016)

It is difficult @dave r , I have been through two lots of six months off from driving on medical grounds. It is also difficult to internally compartmentalise heart problems as they can be so sudden and with no second chances. 

Glad you are ok Dave and sorry about your friend.


To anyone who has any doubts as to what to do when it comes to any kind of chest pain, that is to get it checked out immediately and even call 999. Don't do the blokey, i'll be alright and fight through it thing as this isn't something that can be shrugged off like a cold.


----------



## mjr (24 Nov 2016)

Colin_P said:


> To anyone who has any doubts as to what to do when it comes to any kind of chest pain, that is to get it checked out immediately and even call 999. Don't do the blokey, i'll be alright and fight through it thing as this isn't something that can be shrugged off like a cold.


I agree with that advice. Call 111 or go to a walk-in or a good pharmacist if you really can't bring yourself to call 999. They'll tell you to go to the doctor if they've any doubt. Even if it turns out to be nothing to worry about and the doctor looks at you funny for worrying (as I feel happened to me recently - but they must have thought there was something wrong after all, as they've given me a short course of a drug sometimes named in doping bans!  ), the reduced worrying once you've been checked over is worth it - and it's far far better than if you don't act and it is something serious!


----------



## PaulSB (25 Nov 2016)

Colin_P said:


> It is difficult @dave r
> To anyone who has any doubts as to what to do when it comes to any kind of chest pain, that is to get it checked out immediately and even call 999. Don't do the blokey, i'll be alright and fight through it thing as this isn't something that can be shrugged off like a cold.



Absolutely 100% this. When I had my heart attack I'd no idea what it was. My main thought was I'd bonked. After getting home I told myself look Paul, you're 61, something doesn't feel right, get to hospital.

I now know, because I experienced them for 3-4 months during rehab, the little twinges I had for years were in fact my heart. Get it checked out! Apparently it's more difficult to detect early signs of heart attack in women so ladies should be even more aware.

There's no need to feel embarrassment. Couple of years ago I found a pea sized lump in my groin. Phoned the surgery at 8.00am and was offered an appointment three days hence. I said to the receptionist I'm 60, I have lump in my groin. Oh, can you get here by 10.15!

When my GP pronounced it was a.cyst I first laughed with relief and second felt very embarrassed. She was quite clear, any symptoms of major issues see the GP immediately.


----------



## Alan O (26 Nov 2016)

Colin_P said:


> To anyone who has any doubts as to what to do when it comes to any kind of chest pain, that is to get it checked out immediately and even call 999. Don't do the blokey, i'll be alright and fight through it thing as this isn't something that can be shrugged off like a cold.


Yep, thumbs up to that from me too. I got my first sign of trouble when I was walking round town doing a bit of shopping, and I suddenly found that walking 100m or so made me feel exhausted and produced a strange tightness in my chest - it was a sudden step-change, and I knew something wasn't right. I happened to be very near a taxi stand at the time, so I got right in and went straight to A&E.


----------



## The Jogger (26 Nov 2016)

Alan O said:


> Yep, thumbs up to that from me too. I got my first sign of trouble when I was walking round town doing a bit of shopping, and I suddenly found that walking 100m or so made me feel exhausted and produced a strange tightness in my chest - it was a sudden step-change, and I knew something wasn't right. I happened to be very near a taxi stand at the time, so I got right in and went straight to A&E.


Did it turn out to be a heart attack Alan?


----------



## Alan O (26 Nov 2016)

The Jogger said:


> Did it turn out to be a heart attack Alan?


Ah, I thought I'd said earlier in the thread, but it seems I didn't. Yes, a heart attack, followed by a quadruple bypass. It was 10 years ago, and I've been great ever since.


----------



## dave r (28 Nov 2016)

My assesment this morning went very well, I'm in good shape, my first gym session, cardiac rehab, is set for Friday afternoon, could be back on the bike in a couple of weeks.


----------



## JtB (28 Nov 2016)

Great news there @dave r


----------



## dave r (2 Dec 2016)

First cardio rehab session this afternoon, laps of the gym to warm up, six minutes on the bike, rower and treadmill, working light and steady, then more laps of the gym to warm down. I'm not a gym bunny but I enjoyed that, it was nice to do some work and stretch myself a little. Downside was putting on a pair of cycle tights and a short sleeved top for the session, first time in cycle gear for three weeks, and I appear to have gained a belly from somewhere, hopefully it will vanish as I get more active. The good news is I've been OK'd to start using the turbo trainer again, short steady sessions but its a start.


----------



## Slick (2 Dec 2016)

Well done. The gym just bores me to tears, but compared to watching TV, I would take it, especially in the absence of anything else.

Is there a group, or one to one?


----------



## dave r (2 Dec 2016)

Slick said:


> Well done. The gym just bores me to tears, but compared to watching TV, I would take it, especially in the absence of anything else.
> 
> Is there a group, or one to one?



At the moment it's one to one but as I learn my way round I will become a part of a group doing a similar routine, all the rehab routines are tailored to suit the individual.


----------



## Alan O (2 Dec 2016)

dave r said:


> First cardio rehab session this afternoon, laps of the gym to warm up, six minutes on the bike, rower and treadmill, working light and steady, then more laps of the gym to warm down. I'm not a gym bunny but I enjoyed that, it was nice to do some work and stretch myself a little. Downside was putting on a pair of cycle tights and a short sleeved top for the session, first time in cycle gear for three weeks, and I appear to have gained a belly from somewhere, hopefully it will vanish as I get more active. The good news is I've been OK'd to start using the turbo trainer again, short steady sessions but its a start.


That sounds great Dave. I enjoyed my cardiac rehab far more than I thought I would, and it got me into a long-term habit of enjoying exercise just for its own sake rather than as a side effect of, say, cycling or whatever.


----------



## RichK (4 Dec 2016)

More positive news from me. Results of my first post-op PSA test. I scored a big fat zero. That's like a pointless answer on, err, Pointless. Only better, much better.


----------



## dave r (4 Dec 2016)

RichK said:


> More positive news from me. Results of my first post-op PSA test. I scored a big fat zero. That's like a pointless answer on, err, Pointless. Only better, much better.



Well done


----------



## dave r (12 Dec 2016)

Cardio rehab session today, should have been tomorrow but I won't be able to fit it in. At the end of the session I was told that from next week they will be increasing the intensity of the workout. I was also told I can start cycling again, I've got to start off short and slow but I can start peddling again.


----------



## Alan O (12 Dec 2016)

dave r said:


> Cardio rehab session today, should have been tomorrow but I won't be able to fit it in. At the end of the session I was told that from next week they will be increasing the intensity of the workout. I was also told I can start cycling again, I've got to start off short and slow but I can start peddling again.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2017)

Not been given the all clear, just the need for no surgery. Third time with cancer.

The epilepsy is lifelong, if anyone wants to say that living with it for the last fifty odd years is a lie, let them. I'll ask them to back that claim up. I lost the nuts to cancer in '99, and this last month hasn't been the best for me by far.

Neither's a joke, don't treat either as such.


----------



## Julia9054 (7 Jan 2017)

Had a biopsy on the 23rd and find out on Tuesday if my right boob is trying to kill me. Daytime me has things in perspective. 4am me however . . .


----------



## Slick (7 Jan 2017)

Julia9054 said:


> Had a biopsy on the 23rd and find out on Tuesday if my right boob is trying to kill me. Daytime me has things in perspective. 4am me however . . .


Mmm, not surprised. Good luck doesn't cover it, but I hope it goes well.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2017)

Julia9054 said:


> Had a biopsy on the 23rd and find out on Tuesday if my right boob is trying to kill me. Daytime me has things in perspective. 4am me however . . .


Having been through that this last month, the best o'luck hardly covers it. Hope it all goes well though.


----------



## Slick (7 Jan 2017)

classic33 said:


> Not been given the all clear, just the need for no surgery. Third time with cancer.
> 
> The epilepsy is lifelong, if anyone wants to say that living with it for the last fifty odd years is a lie, let them. I'll ask them to back that claim up. I lost the nuts to cancer in '99, and this last month hasn't been the best for me by far.
> 
> Neither's a joke, don't treat either as such.





classic33 said:


> Having been through that this last month, the best o'luck hardly covers it. Hope it all goes well though.



You've got your own thing going on, although I cant imagine anyone making a joke from it. Hopefully you will get the news you are looking for as well @classic33


----------



## Yorksman (8 Jan 2017)

ColinJ said:


> It might be worth checking if you could get an annual pass to your sports centre/pool. The single adult pass here in Calderdale would cost me £236.50 per year with my over-60 'passport to leisure'. I thought about getting one but I calculated that I would have to average 3+ visits a week over the year and didn't think I would, given my preference for cycling.



Mrs Yorks and I signed up with Kirklees Active Leisure for £217 p.a. each. We've a choice of about 8 venues but since the new place in Hudds has 3 pools, one for kids splashing, one for lane swimming and one for easy peasy stuff, I don't think we'll bother with other venues. It's a nice setup. But, as you sort of point out, we intend to go 3 times per week.

As it includes all sorts of other things, I guess I have to have a go at their cycles in the gym, if only to compare.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jan 2017)

Yorksman said:


> Mrs Yorks and I signed up with Kirklees Active Leisure for £217 p.a. each. We've a choice of about 8 venues but since the new place in Hudds has 3 pools, one for kids splashing, one for lane swimming and one for easy peasy stuff, I don't think we'll bother with other venues. It's a nice setup. But, as you sort of point out, we intend to go 3 times per week.
> 
> As it includes all sorts of other things, I guess I have to have a go at their cycles in the gym, if only to compare.


That's a great deal as long as you make good use of it.

I used to go swimming 3 times a week when I worked in the Midlands but I haven't been for years. There isn't a pool in Hebden Bridge, where I used to live, but there is one in the nearby sports centre here in Todmorden. I really ought to get my swimming kit out and pay it a visit.


----------



## Julia9054 (9 Jan 2017)

Breast care nurse rang me up this afternoon and gave me the all clear over the phone. 
Relieved is an understatement!


----------



## Slick (9 Jan 2017)

Julia9054 said:


> Breast care nurse rang me up this afternoon and gave me the all clear over the phone.
> Relieved is an understatement!


Congratulations. A bit unsure if thats the right term, but seems like a good enough reason for a celebration. Enjoy


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2017)

Julia9054 said:


> Breast care nurse rang me up this afternoon and gave me the all clear over the phone.
> Relieved is an understatement!


Nice to hear.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Jan 2017)

Julia9054 said:


> Breast care nurse rang me up this afternoon and gave me the all clear over the phone.
> Relieved is an understatement!


WoW great news


----------



## The Jogger (9 Jan 2017)

Julia9054 said:


> Breast care nurse rang me up this afternoon and gave me the all clear over the phone.
> Relieved is an understatement!


What brilliant news for the new year.


----------



## dave r (10 Jan 2017)

Julia9054 said:


> Breast care nurse rang me up this afternoon and gave me the all clear over the phone.
> Relieved is an understatement!



Awesome news.


----------



## david k (21 Jan 2017)

Yorksman said:


> Not yet. I'm off in tomorrow so they can wire me up to their infernal devices and see what's up. I bet my heart really behaves itself and is as good as gold until I walk out of the hospital. I'm still chasing up echogram results from November. They all seem to take their time writing their reports.


I had AF for years, every time they checked me it was beating fine! Arhhhhh

Eventually after a cycle I went to A and E knowing it was out, once they realised I was out everything happened very quickly, had an ablation last June and it's the bst thing I ever did, the differ nice is unbelievable. If only I had gone A and E sooner, I knew it was out but if it's intermittent it can be hard to catch


----------



## Slick (21 Jan 2017)

david k said:


> I had AF for years, every time they checked me it was beating fine! Arhhhhh
> 
> Eventually after a cycle I went to A and E knowing it was out, once they realised I was out everything happened very quickly, had an ablation last June and it's the bst thing I ever did, the differ nice is unbelievable. If only I had gone A and E sooner, I knew it was out but if it's intermittent it can be hard to catch


If you don't mind me asking, how did you know that it was Out?


----------



## david k (22 Jan 2017)

Slick said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how did you know that it was Out?


I'd had it years before with an over active thyroid so knew the feeling. It seemed to go better when they sorted the thyroid. I don't think it fixed it completely. When mine went out very often it was obvious, palpitations, high heart rate and I couldn't walk a few steps without being dizzy and having to sit down. When it was only out a little I felt a flutter and couldn't do anything fast.

When I went A and E, it had calmed down, I thought I had missed the chance again, they checked and it was out, leading me to believe it was out more than I thought


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jan 2017)

Went for a stress test this afternoon I thought I was doing all right on the treadmill, but after all that I now have to go for an angiogram or a CT scan, there must be a blockage some where and been told no more cycling and keep taking the tablets.


----------



## Slick (23 Jan 2017)

numbnuts said:


> Went for a stress test this afternoon I thought I was doing all right on the treadmill, but after all that I now have to go for an angiogram or a CT scan, there must be a blockage some where and been told no more cycling and keep taking the tablets.


Have you already been fitted with stents? My brother had his first check up today since he was fitted with 5 stents, still waiting to hear how that went.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jan 2017)

No stents as yet, but maybe after the next set of tests


----------



## Slick (23 Jan 2017)

numbnuts said:


> No stents as yet, but maybe after the next set of tests


Hopefully not. I think if it was likely, you would have already been taken in. It's probably very different in other parts of the UK, but that's what happened to my brother immediately after his stress test.


----------



## Yorksman (25 Jan 2017)

david k said:


> Eventually after a cycle I went to A and E knowing it was out, once they realised I was out everything happened very quickly, had an ablation last June and it's the bst thing I ever did, the differ nice is unbelievable. If only I had gone A and E sooner, I knew it was out but if it's intermittent it can be hard to catch



I have heart failure so if there is to be any improvement, the AF has to go back into sinus rhythm. Fortunately, the cardioversion I had last April seems to be steady so far and I have improved from severe impairment to moderate impairment so, as you say, it makes so much difference. I'm swimming 3 times per week now and cycling on the turbo 4 times and I do 10 mins each morning gently on a rower. Daren't row too hard for fear of pulling the wires out.

I feel quite at home with these exercises where I can sit down or float on water :-)


----------



## numbnuts (22 Feb 2017)

Just had my assessment for a angiogram all went well so it's a go for the 6th March and hopefully I'll be back on the bike/trike very soon and just in time for the good weather.


----------



## dave r (22 Feb 2017)

numbnuts said:


> Just had my assessment for a angiogram all went well so it's a go for the 6th March and hopefully I'll be back on the bike/trike very soon and just in time for the good weather.



Best wishes for a quick recovery.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Feb 2017)

dave r said:


> Best wishes for a quick recovery.


Thanks


----------



## numbnuts (7 Mar 2017)

Well had my angiogram they found I have one completely blocked blood vessel couldn't even get the wire through it, but it supply only 2% of blood to the heart so they have put me on medication and hopefully will do the trick so now I can get back to cycling again got to take in slow to start with, but I'm getting there .


----------



## david k (18 Mar 2017)

numbnuts said:


> Well had my angiogram they found I have one completely blocked blood vessel couldn't even get the wire through it, but it supply only 2% of blood to the heart so they have put me on medication and hopefully will do the trick so now I can get back to cycling again got to take in slow to start with, but I'm getting there .


Glad they found it, what medication are you taking? Will it improve?

I had my follow up from my heart ablation, been all signed off as it's worked well. It may return in time but if I keep the weight off, cut out alcohol and gentle exercise I have a good chance of that being a long time off, poor life choices will make it return quicker.
Consultant also told me not do do lots of exercise as it can be bad for me, only gentle exercise and not push it too much, difficult to know what is too much? I'm doing low tempo over long time, so been walking for a few hours, cycling when the weather improves will be the same, aiming for good distance but slow and steady

Anyone advice on this?


----------



## Colin_P (19 Mar 2017)

david k said:


> Glad they found it, what medication are you taking? Will it improve?
> 
> I had my follow up from my heart ablation, been all signed off as it's worked well. It may return in time but if I keep the weight off, cut out alcohol and gentle exercise I have a good chance of that being a long time off, poor life choices will make it return quicker.
> Consultant also told me not do do lots of exercise as it can be bad for me, only gentle exercise and not push it too much, difficult to know what is too much? I'm doing low tempo over long time, so been walking for a few hours, cycling when the weather improves will be the same, aiming for good distance but slow and steady
> ...



I also suffer from arrhythmia (VT, VF and Torsades de pointes, the deadly ones) and mostly limit myself to <10 mile rides at a sedate pace. Once you accept your new normal and that there has to be a new normal you can move forwards.

The advice of not doing "lots of exercise" isn't terribly useful is it, but I'd most certainly take heed to that advice, which it sounds like you are doing.

Instead of doing 70 miles on a Saturday morning, do 10 miles a day over seven days. I like to set myself lower and slower goals and find off road cycling much better and more interesting doing so. The added bonus offroad is there are fewer people to laugh at you whilst you crawl up a hill at 3mph. 

Another good one if you have the kit is to try and keep your in ride heart rate below a predetermined number, say below 110bpm. You'll be surprised how difficult that can be to put into practice and the focus it requires, particularly on the hills. Slower can be more difficult than you realise when you impose a low max heart rate. Slow is my new fast


----------



## Colin_P (19 Mar 2017)

numbnuts said:


> Well had my angiogram they found I have one completely blocked blood vessel couldn't even get the wire through it, but it supply only 2% of blood to the heart so they have put me on medication and hopefully will do the trick so now I can get back to cycling again got to take in slow to start with, but I'm getting there .



Now you are having had your plumbing chemically dyno-rodded you'll be unstoppable and should actually feel better as a result when the drugs start doing their thing.

I know of cyclists who have recovered from heart plumbing issues who have come back much stonger than they were before.

.....but, please, don't go mad and build up slowly!


----------



## david k (19 Mar 2017)

Colin_P said:


> I also suffer from arrhythmia (VT, VF and Torsades de pointes, the deadly ones) and mostly limit myself to <10 mile rides at a sedate pace. Once you accept your new normal and that there has to be a new normal you can move forwards.
> 
> The advice of not doing "lots of exercise" isn't terribly useful is it, but I'd most certainly take heed to that advice, which it sounds like you are doing.
> 
> ...


Thanks Colin, great advice.

I was almost at this point before my ablation, I found high tempo would make me feel ill afterwards, even if I could manage it on the ride. So I would ensure I kept to a steady pace, average 11-12mph on a flat ride.
Also, since making some improvements in diet and general life choices a few years ago I haven't felt the need to balance out bad choice by long fast rides. Leaving exercise to be enjoyed rather than enjoured(spelling?) .

I'd like to ride less distance more frequent but job and life means that's not likely, when the weather improves I'll build back up and let my body guide me, but definatley wont be pushing the tempo but want to build up miles

Edit. I had atrial fibulation and atrial flutter


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Mar 2017)

numbnuts said:


> Well had my angiogram they found I have one completely blocked blood vessel couldn't even get the wire through it, but it supply only 2% of blood to the heart so they have put me on medication and hopefully will do the trick so now I can get back to cycling again got to take in slow to start with, but I'm getting there .


Just catching-up on this, glad all has gone well!
Tou'll probably start to feel an improvement very soon. 
Have they offered you Cardio rehab? I found that very useful indeed. Allows you to start excercising under medical supervision.

Otherwise, allow everything to settle-down for a few weeks and then start slowly. An HRM is not a bad investment to help keep the rate low initially say under 110 as I was advised. Nowadays I just listen to my heart and know when I'm overdoing it....which is most of the time :-)


----------



## Alan O (19 Mar 2017)

david k said:


> Consultant also told me not do do lots of exercise as it can be bad for me, only gentle exercise and not push it too much, difficult to know what is too much? I'm doing low tempo over long time, so been walking for a few hours, cycling when the weather improves will be the same, aiming for good distance but slow and steady


Bearing in mind this is not medical advice (I'm just some bloke on the Internet), I agree with others who suggest its probably the intensity of exercise that's more important here than the duration, and that you should be keeping your heart rate modest rather than anywhere near max - that would certainly fit with my own cardiac rehab experience. I'd also second the suggestion of getting a heart rate monitor - some of the fitness bands that can do it are not expensive these days.

One thing I will strongly suggest is that, if you're unsure what they mean exactly by "not do do lots of exercise", ask. I've always found the cardio folk very willing to explain things in whatever detail is needed. In fact, a friend of mine doing cardiac rehab recently had a bit of a scare by not doing as he was told - instead of the gentle settings and paces he was supposed to be doing on the exercise machines at his rehab sessions, he was cranking it up and pushing hard because he didn't think the gentle stuff was doing the trick.

That ended in a panic when he was quickly observed, stopped, and wired up to all the machines to check he was OK. And then he got the proper explanation, that gentle aerobic exercise that kept his HR above normal but not too high is what was needed. I'm sure your consultant will be able to quantify the recommendations - on what HR range is good for you and for what durations.

Alan


----------



## numbnuts (19 Mar 2017)

Tablets I'm on I think I rattle -

Ipratropium bromide inhaler
Omeprazole 20mg
Atorvastatin 80mg
Glyceryl trinitrate spray
Ramipril 2.5 mg capsules
Aspirin Tablets 75mg
Bisoprolol 5mg
Amlodipine 5mg
The last 2 weeks I walked 24 miles, haven't tried cycling as yet maybe next week, as I'm in no hurry the only two thinks I have found out is I can't get my pulse rate above 77 and my resting pulse rate is very low at 42 while laying down.


----------



## Colin_P (19 Mar 2017)

numbnuts said:


> Tablets I'm on I think I rattle -
> 
> Ipratropium bromide inhaler
> Omeprazole 20mg
> ...



That is quite a coctail, and having MHR of 77 means they are doing their job! I found that at the introduction of a new drug or a dose increase I felt terrible for a few weeks but your body will adapt and you will get used to it. That few weeks can be interesting though.

I was on 20mg of bisoprolol for a while and that I consider to be an elephant tranquilising dose, it is a very powerful beta blocker. Sadly it didn't work for me and I'm now an equally potent but different beta blocker along with an equally potent anti arrhythmic drug as well. But only four pills a day!

As for cycling, if you do it slowly enough it is gentler than walking.


----------



## Alan O (19 Mar 2017)

numbnuts said:


> Tablets I'm on I think I rattle -
> 
> Ipratropium bromide inhaler
> Omeprazole 20mg
> ...



A beta blocker like Bisoprolol will make it harder to get your heart rate up, as it reduces the adrenaline response of heart muscle. I'm on 1.25mg per day, and I can see the effect on my HR trace after exercise - it takes me around 20 minutes to get warmed up enough and get my HR moving, and in that first period I can feel very sluggish. I was initially started on 5mg per day but it left me feeling completely lifeless, and it was slowly reduced until I reached a workable dose.

I don't know if Ramipril and Amlodipine might have a similar effect on HR, but they reduce blood pressure and so they might do.


----------



## Alan O (19 Mar 2017)

Colin_P said:


> I was on 20mg of bisoprolol for a while and that I consider to be an elephant tranquilising dose, it is a very powerful beta blocker.


Wow, that would stop a herd of elephants!


----------



## Colin_P (19 Mar 2017)

Alan O said:


> Wow, that would stop a herd of elephants!



It certainly did for me! I started off at 1.25mg but within the space of six months it was ramped up to 20mg. It went 1.25 to 5 to 10 then to 20, the big jumps in dose really did have me in bits for a week or so.

The best (worse) one though was stopping the 20mg Bisoprolol one day and starting 20mg Nebivolol, an equally if not more poptent beta, the next day.

What is interesting though is my max heart rate. No matter how hard I try the rev liminter is now 118bpm no matter how hard I try. As there the blood cannot move around quickly enough to slosh away the lactic acid you get just as tired and I always find despite trying to limit it (in fact I use a HRM less these days) you are actually working just as hard as you would have done doing two or three times the speed in the pre heart issue days.

And as I've said, riding whilst trying to keep your heart rate below a certain number can be just as challenging as going balls out fast as we all did pre-heart issue. To those who don't have them I cannot recommend enough getting some decent kit that displays live heart rate data. I bought a Garmin 520 last summer and that will display all sorts of heart rate info and even produce a live graph. The best thing is as your are going slowly, you can really study and watch it.

For those that are new to the whole heart issue thing, there is hope, you just have to accept a new normal.


----------



## dave r (19 Mar 2017)

Alan O said:


> Bearing in mind this is not medical advice (I'm just some bloke on the Internet), I agree with others who suggest its probably the intensity of exercise that's more important here than the duration, and that you should be keeping your heart rate modest rather than anywhere near max - that would certainly fit with my own cardiac rehab experience. I'd also second the suggestion of getting a heart rate monitor - some of the fitness bands that can do it are not expensive these days.
> 
> One thing I will strongly suggest is that, if you're unsure what they mean exactly by "not do do lots of exercise", ask. I've always found the cardio folk very willing to explain things in whatever detail is needed. In fact, a friend of mine doing cardiac rehab recently had a bit of a scare by not doing as he was told - instead of the gentle settings and paces he was supposed to be doing on the exercise machines at his rehab sessions, he was cranking it up and pushing hard because he didn't think the gentle stuff was doing the trick.
> 
> ...



I've not long finished cardiac rehab, like your friend I had doubts about what good it was doing me, but I just did what I was told, at the end when I had my final assessment I was surprised and pleased at how much it had achieved. I'd lost weight and a lot of that appeared to be fat and my fitness had gone up, I hadn't been unfit when I had the heart attack, but the course had taken it up a notch.


----------



## Yorksman (19 Mar 2017)

david k said:


> Edit. I had atrial fibulation and atrial flutter



I had recurrent AT and AF on top of an LV problem and I was on a turbo trainer when I pushed my heart rate to 130. Then I went into VT.

Some good drugs, an ICD and then cardiversion using the ICD and i have, fingers crossed, been in sinus rhythm for a year now. My heart muscle function has improved somewhat, I swim for half an hour 3 times per week, cycle most other days on either a TT or, when the weather is better, off road or at least very quiet roads. I always have a HR monitor on the handle bar and back off when it goes between 90 and 100 on the TT or 100 to 110 outdoors. I just don't want to push it. But, I can cycle with several stops, most of the day. I've manged a couple of cycling holidays this way.

Soon I expect to be overtaking the older ladies on their bikes rather than the other way around.


----------



## Yorksman (19 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> An HRM is not a bad investment to help keep the rate low initially say under 110 as I was advised.



It's a brilliant investment.


----------



## Yorksman (19 Mar 2017)

Don't forget that grim humour _"a heart attack is just nature's way of telling you to slow down". _There's a bit of truth in there somewhere.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Mar 2017)

Alan O said:


> Bearing in mind this is not medical advice (I'm just some bloke on the Internet), I agree with others who suggest its probably the intensity of exercise that's more important here than the duration, and that you should be keeping your heart rate modest rather than anywhere near max - that would certainly fit with my own cardiac rehab experience. I'd also second the suggestion of getting a heart rate monitor - some of the fitness bands that can do it are not expensive these days.
> 
> One thing I will strongly suggest is that, if you're unsure what they mean exactly by "not do do lots of exercise", ask. I've always found the cardio folk very willing to explain things in whatever detail is needed. In fact, a friend of mine doing cardiac rehab recently had a bit of a scare by not doing as he was told - instead of the gentle settings and paces he was supposed to be doing on the exercise machines at his rehab sessions, he was cranking it up and pushing hard because he didn't think the gentle stuff was doing the trick.
> 
> ...


Agreed.
gentle warm-up and warm-down cardio stuff is good. What's not recommended is sudden exertion like running for a bus of lifting heavy objects which puts a sudden load on the heart.


----------



## Colin_P (27 Apr 2017)

Well....

Having started this thread as a survivor I'm adding a further survivor entry.

On Tuesday, I suffered two full VF cardiac arrests which thankfully the ICD shocked me back from. Currently sat in hospital writing this, life confidence destroyed (yet again) but at least I'm here to moan about it. The clock has also started on another six month medical driving ban, my third now and I'm not bothered one bit! 

All NHS staff, every single one of them, as usual, are fabulous making what is an extremely difficult time easier to cope with.

I've been taken off one toxic medication and started on an even more toxic one, which can, if you expose yourself to the sun can turn you blue! Anyway, for now, feeling like crap but over and out.

....oh, this might now be the right time for an electric bike !


----------



## dave r (27 Apr 2017)

Colin_P said:


> Well....
> 
> Having started this thread as a survivor I'm adding a further survivor entry.
> 
> ...




  Best wishes for a speedy and complete recovery Colin.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Apr 2017)

Colin_P said:


> Well....
> 
> Having started this thread as a survivor I'm adding a further survivor entry.
> 
> ...




Sorry to hear this. I hope you get well soon. Take care


----------



## numbnuts (27 Apr 2017)

All the best and get well soon


----------



## ColinJ (27 Apr 2017)

Thank goodness for that ICD, Colin! 

I hope that you get out of hospital soon and that the ICD isn't needed again any time soon.


----------



## youngoldbloke (27 Apr 2017)

All the best from me too.


----------



## Alan O (27 Apr 2017)

Ach, really sorry to hear that Colin. From what I've read of your posts here, you do seem to be someone who's good at bouncing back - so take your time, do everything the docs and nurses tell you (!) and let us know how you're doing whenever you can.

And that ICD - it really is wonderful invention. When I was in hospital with my heart thing, I met a guy who'd had one for several years - and it used to go off fairly regularly, every few weeks. He said he got used to it, and his prognosis was apparently very good.



Colin_P said:


> I've been taken off one toxic medication and started on an even more toxic one, which can, if you expose yourself to the sun can turn you blue!


Wow, that would be great for scaring the kids at Halloween 

Very best,
Alan


----------



## The Jogger (27 Apr 2017)

I hope you're feeling a lot better soon, CP


----------



## Katherine (27 Apr 2017)

Get well soon Colin.


----------



## tfg71 (28 Apr 2017)

Get well soon Colin.


----------



## Colin_P (28 Apr 2017)

Thanks everyone.

Home now but a bag of nerves and feeling fragile.

Two certain death VF cardiac arrests, shocked back to life, a drug change and home a few days later. Still got a lot of mental and emotional healing to do.


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2017)

Colin_P said:


> Well....
> 
> Having started this thread as a survivor I'm adding a further survivor entry.
> 
> ...


Retigabine?


----------



## Slick (29 Apr 2017)

Colin_P said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Home now but a bag of nerves and feeling fragile.
> 
> Two certain death VF cardiac arrests, shocked back to life, a drug change and home a few days later. Still got a lot of mental and emotional healing to do.


I can only imagine. I hope you regain your strength and confidence back quickly.


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2017)

classic33 said:


> Retigabine?


This correct?


----------



## Colin_P (29 Apr 2017)

classic33 said:


> Retigabine?



Amiodarone



Slick said:


> I can only imagine. I hope you regain your strength and confidence back quickly.



I went out and did a four mile bike ride this evening.

It hurt a bit as my granite balls chaffed on the saddle a tad. 

More seriously, I really did go out for a very, very slow four miler and it felt brilliant. Five days after dropping dead, twice did take some balls though. I thought about it for hours and hours, should I, shouldn't I and just before dark I thought sod it and went out. Glad I did.

I'll probably get a bollocking from the cardiologist on Tuesday morning for doing it but they didn't say I couldn't go gallivanting along farm tracks on a bicycle. 

Of course tomorrow and on the Bank Holiday Monday i'll to go out again just to make sure.


----------



## Colin_P (29 Apr 2017)

classic33 said:


> This correct?



Reply crossed in the post so to speak.

No, Amiodarone.

Common side effects are that it;

1, Damages your lungs
2, Damages your liver
3, Damages your thyroid
4, Damages your eyesight
5, Makes youe skin hyper sensitive to sunlight and really can turn you blue, like a Smurf.


----------



## TheDoctor (29 Apr 2017)

Holy crap 

Not had anything like that myself, but my dad had a heart attack at about 55, and was told he might have another five good years or so.
He died 15 years later, of something else entirely.
All the best, and GWS.


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2017)

Colin_P said:


> Amiodarone
> 
> I went out and did a four mile bike ride this evening.
> 
> ...


Similar problem with Retigabine
_
"According to the warning, this drug can cause the skin to turn blue and may cause eye problems that can result in vision loss. It is not yet clear whether these effects are reversible.

The skin discolouration is usually seen after four years of treatment, but in some cases appeared sooner. It is most commonly reported as a blue colour appearing around lips and in the nail beds of fingers or toes. Some people have also reported the discolouration on the face and legs.

Several side-effects on the eyes have also been noted by people with epilepsy taking Trobalt. *Some discolouration in the whites of the eyes has been seen.* More serious are reports of ‘retinal abnormalities’."
_
Can turn the whites of your eyes blue!

The blue skin is what made me think of it.


----------



## Colin_P (29 Apr 2017)

Currently on what they call a loading dose of the Amio, which is 600mg a day, then in week two it drops to 400mg a day then the week after and there after it will be 200mg. But for the first month or so they keep a very close eye on you and may tweak the dosage some more.

The funny thing is that after being on a drug called Flecainide for almost three years which is also a rather nasty toxic one which I stopped on admission to hospital on Tuesday I feel so much better. The Flecainide, I think really had a profound effect on me, mood, anxiety, wellbeing. I think the Flec was doing more harm than good and in the end it didn't even do its job as I dropped dead, again.


----------



## slowmotion (29 Apr 2017)

Colin_P said:


> Reply crossed in the post so to speak.
> 
> No, Amiodarone.
> 
> ...


I found a website that listed all prescription drugs, the conditions that they were prescribed for, the chemical action that they used, and loads of other stuff.

They also listed the possible side effects. Sudden death was always one of them. You have to take a lot of the information with a pinch of salt.................OK, perhaps not salt........

Edit: Here it is...a laugh a minute for those of us with a gallows sense of humour...
https://www.drugs.com/sfx/


----------



## Colin_P (29 Apr 2017)

A quick google on the amio blue skin thing...
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=a...38rTAhVHCMAKHfEKDZkQ_AUICigB&biw=1366&bih=648

As for eyesight, it effects vision more than what your eye looks like.

I'm going to invest in factor 50, buy some really good sunglasses, a big floppy hat and some nice new flowing long sleeve shirts for my summer cycling !


----------



## TheDoctor (29 Apr 2017)

Erm...I'm no expert, but I'd have thought sudden death was a bit serious, as side effects go.
It's right up there with the antidepressants that cause paranoia and suicidal thoughts.


----------



## slowmotion (29 Apr 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> Erm...I'm no expert, but I'd have thought sudden death was a bit serious, as side effects go.
> It's right up there with the antidepressants that cause paranoia and suicidal thoughts.


I guess the suddenness at least spares you the worry.....?


----------



## Colin_P (30 Apr 2017)

It really is quite simple when taking prescription drugs and that is to ignore the warnings and instead of "always read the label" throw the label in the bin (the re-cyclce bin obviously).

I'm actually toying with the idea of doing my best to turn blue. That way I could get a side income opening shopping and leisure centres dressed up like Papa Smurf.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Apr 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> Erm...I'm no expert, but I'd have thought sudden death was a bit serious, as side effects go.
> It's right up there with the antidepressants that cause paranoia and suicidal thoughts.


Or warfarin making one's penis turn black and fall off!


----------



## Colin_P (30 Apr 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I guess the suddenness at least spares you the worry.....?



Not if you have an ICD like me.

I suddenly dropped dead twice on Tuesday and it shocked my back to life.

I can therefore take any drugs with impunity 

[edit] .... except the ones that make your knob fall off ! Thanks for that @ColinJ


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I found a website that listed all prescription drugs, the conditions that they were prescribed for, the chemical action that they used, and loads of other stuff.
> 
> They also listed the possible side effects. Sudden death was always one of them. You have to take a lot of the information with a pinch of salt.................OK, perhaps not salt........
> 
> ...


I'm assuming from the username, he's not to be bothered about being pregnant.


----------



## slowmotion (30 Apr 2017)

Colin_P said:


> Not if you have an ICD like me.
> 
> I suddenly dropped dead twice on Tuesday and it shocked my back to life.
> 
> I can therefore take any drugs with impunity


Splendid!

I send my very best wishes.


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> Erm...I'm no expert, but I'd have thought sudden death was a bit serious, as side effects go.
> It's right up there with the antidepressants that cause paranoia and suicidal thoughts.


Had one specialist, who for some reason seemed to be a bit more concerned about SUDEP than I wanted to be, for a while, whilst at school.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sudden_unexpected_death_in_epilepsy


----------



## Slick (30 Apr 2017)

Colin_P said:


> Amiodarone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kno


Colin_P said:


> Amiodarone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know everyone is very different, but my brother got very angry at the mere suggestion he was overdoing things. He never actually had an attack but they fitted 5 stents and I reported on this thread I think it was and got the same response. My advice would always be do what you feel able without being silly. Enjoy your ride tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2017)

Colin_P said:


> It really is quite simple when taking prescription drugs and that is to ignore the warnings and instead of "always read the label" throw the label in the bin (the re-cyclce bin obviously).
> 
> I'm actually toying with the idea of doing my best to turn blue. That way I could get a side income opening shopping and leisure centres dressed up like Papa Smurf.


----------



## Colin_P (30 Apr 2017)

classic33 said:


> Had one specialist, who for some reason seemed to be a bit more concerned about SUDEP than I wanted to be, for a while, whilst at school.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sudden_unexpected_death_in_epilepsy



Interesting stuff.

From experience I can offer comfort in so far as suddenly dropping dead doesn't hurt a bit. Waking up afterwards is a different matter especially if you have banged your head or smashed your teeth in when you hit the deck.

And also for those medical staff that have observed one of my numerous sudden deaths, they describe it as looking like and easily mistaken for a grand mal fit.


----------



## Colin_P (30 Apr 2017)

Gents,

I both salute and thank you. I'm off to bed now but will leave you with this...


----------



## ColinJ (30 Apr 2017)

Colin_P said:


> [edit] .... except the ones that make your knob fall off ! Thanks for that @ColinJ


Having just made the mistake of doing so, I strongly suggest that those who are equally squeamish do NOT search for information on that subject, and especially suggest not looking at associated images!


----------



## slowmotion (30 Apr 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Having just made the mistake of doing so, I strongly suggest that those who are equally squeamish do NOT search for information on that subject, and especially suggest not looking at associated images!


Oh Dear! A night of insomnia beckons....


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2017)

Slick said:


> I kno
> 
> I know everyone is very different, but my brother got very angry at the mere suggestion he was overdoing things. He never actually had an attack but they fitted 5 stents and I reported on this thread I think it was and got the same response. My advice would always be do what you feel able without being silly. Enjoy your ride tomorrow.


Thing is, if we started stopping doing what they told us to, what would there be to do?
No drinking
No smoking
No Illegal Drugs(I'm taking enough legal ones enough as it is)
Cut down on exercise to less than two hours a day
Watch what I eat(There's a five page list of what I can eat somewhere)
Restrict the amount of time I spend reading, sleeping, watching tv(and no closer than 20 foot) to less than an hour for each.
Don't even consider working

I've bone thinning and liver damage due to long term (mis-)use of one lot of medication. Unable to take painkillers, interacts with the AED's.


Bugger em.

Edited to add the word "legal" in ("I'm taking enough ones as it is").


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2017)

Colin_P said:


> Gents,
> 
> I both salute and thank you. I'm off to bed now but will leave you with this...
> 
> View attachment 350025


I'm taking enough, no new ones required. Thanks for the offer though.

Edited to add "A Weeks Supply" picture


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2017)

Colin_P said:


> Interesting stuff.
> 
> From experience I can offer comfort in so far as suddenly dropping dead doesn't hurt a bit. Waking up afterwards is a different matter especially if you have banged your head or smashed your teeth in when you hit the deck.
> 
> And also for those medical staff that have observed one of my numerous sudden deaths, they describe it as looking like and easily mistaken for a grand mal fit.


A poll for men.


----------



## Slick (30 Apr 2017)

classic33 said:


> A poll for men.


That sounded like a particularly painful episode.


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2017)

Slick said:


> That sounded like a particularly painful episode.


Apart from what got me there in the first place, slipping on the ice & landing on my back. I never felt a thing, pain wise. 

Idiot wise, another matter.


----------



## Yorksman (1 May 2017)

Colin_P said:


> I've been taken off one toxic medication and started on an even more toxic one, which can, if you expose yourself to the sun can turn you blue! Anyway, for now, feeling like crap but over and out.
> 
> ....oh, this might now be the right time for an electric bike !



Good stuff that amiodarone! After 18 months they reduced my dose. I never had any side effects and found I could go outside without a sun blocker. maybe it was you who warned me of the blue man effect?

Good to see the ICD works, great comfort for me! Were you in Calderdale Royal? I was in there for several weeks, most of which was fighting off an infection. Like the staff though. Bugger about the driving ban. That's what I found hardest. I need the car to get to the places I want to ride a bike as I am not keen on the roads around here. Chin up though. The electric bikes where the motor is on the crank, rather than the front or back wheel, seem to get very good reviews.


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2017)

Yorksman said:


> Good stuff that amiodarone! After 18 months they reduced my dose. I never had any side effects and found I could go outside without a sun blocker. maybe it was you who warned me of the blue man effect?
> 
> Good to see the ICD works, great comfort for me! Were you in Calderdale Royal? I was in there for several weeks, most of which was fighting off an infection. Like the staff though. Bugger about the driving ban. That's what I found hardest. I need the car to get to the places I want to ride a bike as I am not keen on the roads around here. Chin up though. The electric bikes where the motor is on the crank, rather than the front or back wheel, seem to get very good reviews.


Roads aren't that bad round here!


----------



## Colin_P (2 May 2017)

Yorksman said:


> Good stuff that amiodarone! After 18 months they reduced my dose. I never had any side effects and found I could go outside without a sun blocker. maybe it was you who warned me of the blue man effect?



Are you still on the Amio? How long were you on it? It is my new obsession to find any and everything out about it.



Yorksman said:


> Good to see the ICD works, great comfort for me!



Oh yes, these were shocks 4 and 5 for me. Don't believe what you read, it does not feel like being kicked in the chest by a horse (have you ever heard of anyone who actually has?) and does not feel like being hit by a baseball bat, no it is like an electric fence jolt, maybe a bit stronger but not an issue. If you are in need of a shock and get one you will feel a lot better straight away! But then you'll either keep calm and carry on or, like me, quickly get into a panicy state knowing what has just happened and what it signifies.

I trust and hope you are in fine fettle and have not been shocked as yet apart from your cardioversion ?



Yorksman said:


> Were you in Calderdale Royal?I was in there for several weeks, most of which was fighting off an infection. Like the staff though.



No, Wexham, Slough



Yorksman said:


> Bugger about the driving ban. That's what I found hardest. I need the car to get to the places I want to ride a bike as I am not keen on the roads around here. Chin up though. The electric bikes where the motor is on the crank, rather than the front or back wheel, seem to get very good reviews.



Driving, I don't care one bit if I drive ever again, in fact if it were not for work pressures I would have happily hung up the car keys long ago. If you'd asked ten years ago I'd have said something else having once been a proper petrol head. But these days I'd rather not take the risk and more importantly put anyone else at risk. It is amazing how you adapt and get round not having a car these days. 




I'm sat here now at home on my own, well the dog is here. Wife at work, kids at school and college and I'm not anxious... yet. But am looking out the window at the lovely sunny morning and thinking about the consequences of going out in it, might have a little potter in the garden later.

Almost a week off the Flecainide and a week on the Amio, although I'm still in the loading dose phase for the Amio I feel better than I have for a long time. Previously I was getting a lot of VT but tried to shrug it off as one of those things. I really don't think the Flec was good for me at all and most of the protection I receiveed was from the massive dose of beta blockers I also take. I hope to hear back from the hospital about the upload I did about an hour ago soon to confirm the erroneous heart activity has reduced.

I have been out on the bike twice since getting home, two four mile rides, very very slow but whilst out there all and every worry washes away. Hell, I even felt normal for a while.


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2017)

@Colin_P, what's "normal" these days? If you find out, let me know.

Never been kicked in the chest by a horse, head-butted by a cow making a bid for freedom and sent backwards through the air 15 - 20 feet. Can that count?


----------



## Colin_P (2 May 2017)

classic33 said:


> @Colin_P, what's "normal" these days? If you find out, let me know.
> 
> Never been kicked in the chest by a horse, head-butted by a cow making a bid for freedom and sent backwards through the air 15 - 20 feet. Can that count?



You disappoint me. 

If there was anyone who had been kicked in the chest by a horse, it would have been you. With these ICD's the internet folklore is that when you get shocked by it is supposed to feel like being kicked by a horse in the chest. I've never met anyone who has...

From this day on I'm going to use the cow-head-butt thing. Are you sure you didn't head butt it ? 


As for normal, that is a difficult one. For me it would mean not literally dropping dead for a while, I'd be happy with that, oh and not turning blue when I go out in the sunshine.


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2017)

Colin_P said:


> *You disappoint me.*
> 
> If there was anyone who had been kicked in the chest by a horse, it would have been you. With these ICD's the internet folklore is that when you get shocked by it is supposed to feel like being kicked by a horse in the chest. I've never met anyone who has...
> 
> ...


It caught me, square in the chest sending me flying. Landing in fresh you know what.





Follow the ridge of the red roof out through the trees & you'll make out a set of gates. It didn't want to go through.


----------



## Alan O (3 May 2017)

Colin_P said:


> Are you still on the Amio? How long were you on it? It is my new obsession to find any and everything out about it.


I can't offer much, but I was on it for a while after I had my bypass surgery in 2007, for helping control a little VF and a minor arrhythmia as I was recovering. I wasn't on it for very long but didn't suffer from any obvious side effects (no blue).

My wife has a congenital arrhythmia that only needed treatment starting in her 40s, and she's had Amiodarone on and off for quite a few years now - her doc doesn't like keeping her on it for too long at a time, so he alternates her meds and keeps her on less risky ones as best he can. And she's not experienced any obvious side effects either.

Alan


----------



## Colin_P (3 May 2017)

Alan O said:


> I can't offer much, but I was on it for a while after I had my bypass surgery in 2007, for helping control a little VF and a minor arrhythmia as I was recovering. I wasn't on it for very long but didn't suffer from any obvious side effects (no blue).
> 
> My wife has a congenital arrhythmia that only needed treatment starting in her 40s, and she's had Amiodarone on and off for quite a few years now - her doc doesn't like keeping her on it for too long at a time, so he alternates her meds and keeps her on less risky ones as best he can. And she's not experienced any obvious side effects either.
> 
> Alan



Thanks Alan, that is really encouraging.


----------



## david k (4 May 2017)

Alan O said:


> A beta blocker like Bisoprolol will make it harder to get your heart rate up, as it reduces the adrenaline response of heart muscle. I'm on 1.25mg per day, and I can see the effect on my HR trace after exercise - it takes me around 20 minutes to get warmed up enough and get my HR moving, and in that first period I can feel very sluggish. I was initially started on 5mg per day but it left me feeling completely lifeless, and it was slowly reduced until I reached a workable dose.
> 
> I don't know if Ramipril and Amlodipine might have a similar effect on HR, but they reduce blood pressure and so they might do.


I hated being on bisoporol, made me feel like a zombie, incredible difference when I came off it
I have no known side affects of rampril though


----------



## Alan O (4 May 2017)

david k said:


> I hated being on bisoporol, made me feel like a zombie, incredible difference when I came off it


Funny you should mention that.

I'm on bisoprolol, but only a very low 1.25mg daily dose now - higher doses in the time after my surgery zombified me too, and it had to be reduced several times.

Acutally, when I say I'm on it, I've been trying without it recently. The reason is the effect it has on me when I start any exercise, like cycling. My heart is very slow to respond to the effort, and I feel like I'm hitting a wall at first - it takes about 20 minutes to get through and then I feel better, and it is pretty much one of the desired effects of it, but I was finding it quite demotivating.

After several weeks without it, I'm feeling physically better when I get started on exercise and it makes it more enjoyable. But a surprise effect is that I feel mentally sharper now, as if a sort of mist has cleared - only a thin mist, but there's certainly something gone that was clouding my mind a little. I've been keeping a check on my blood pressure and heart rate, and I'm seeing no adverse effects.

I'm going to stay off it for a few more weeks and see how it goes, and then have a word with the doc.

Alan


----------



## numbnuts (4 May 2017)

I'm on Bisoprolol they started me off on 2.5 mg and then increased it to 5mg, but I couldn't get my HR any higher than 90 BPM while on the turbo trainer and my pulse rate while in bed use to fall to 43 BPM, they cut it down to 2.5mg again. Now I can get my HR up to 112 BPM and the pulse rate has gone up to 56 BPM, but I don't have any other side affects which is good.


----------



## Alan O (4 May 2017)

numbnuts said:


> I'm on Bisoprolol they started me off on 2.5 mg and then increased it to 5mg, but I couldn't get my HR any higher than 90 BPM while on the turbo trainer and my pulse rate while in bed use to fall to 43 BPM, they cut it down to 2.5mg again. Now I can get my HR up to 112 BPM and the pulse rate has gone up to 56 BPM, but I don't have any other side affects which is good.


Interesting. For me it doesn't seem to affect my maximum heart rate. On bike rides I generally tend to get into a steady top rate in the region of 140-155, with occasional peaks into the low 160s, and that's about the same whether I'm taking the bisoprolol or not. My rest HR is around 65, rest BP around the standard 120/80.

Alan


----------



## youngoldbloke (4 May 2017)

I was prescribed Ramipril after my last stenting, but soon stopped as it was lowering my (already low) BP and making me extremely lethargic. The cardiologist involved seemed to be 'ticking boxes' - as in, 'we prescribe it for everyone', 'it's good for your heart'.


----------



## Colin_P (4 May 2017)

I was on Bisoprolol at 20mg a day and it still wasn't enough and or didn't work.

They switched over to an equally potent beta almost three years ago at the time of my last SCA (sudden cardiac arrest) events, along with some other 'heart' pills.

I've just come through another two SCA's, only last week, they switched the 'other' pills as I've detailed in previous posts but left the beta the same.


Having a lot of experience with beta blockers and at very high doses and continuing to be on a very high dose they can absolutly wreck you when you first take them and or when they increase the dose. But you do get used to it, it takes time but will emerge into a new normal.

My maximum heart rate is now about 115bpm and like others have said it takes a while to warm up, so much so that for me I'm just coming home when that has happened. I don't like to overdo it! Having a max heart rate of 115bpm is especially important to me as my ICD is set to shock me at 220, only being able to get about 100 below that is a great comfort, doesn't stop me having a VF arrest though.


----------



## Alan O (4 May 2017)

Colin_P said:


> IBut you do get used to it, it takes time but will emerge into a new normal.


Most people do adjust to beta blockers, yes. But my "new normal" was mentally less sharp, even after taking the stuff for 10 years - it was quite a shock to find out.

Alan


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2017)

All these drugs in cycling, is it(cycling) as healthy as they make out?

I daren't list the 30+ I've been on/am on over the years. With another new one starting soon.


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2017)

@Colin_P, who needs help in going blue! Comes naturally to me, along with Slate Grey/Green.
Fingers are on a white background.


----------



## Colin_P (4 May 2017)

@classic33 

I've only been on the new drug a week and it has been dull and cloudy and I've only been out a few times on the bike since coming home from hospital and, and, and everything.

Today I've entered the second phase of the loading dose, down from 600mg to 400mg, next week it will be down to 200mg. It might be sunny then.


----------



## david k (4 May 2017)

Alan O said:


> Funny you should mention that.
> 
> I'm on bisoprolol, but only a very low 1.25mg daily dose now - higher doses in the time after my surgery zombified me too, and it had to be reduced several times.
> 
> ...


Sounds just like me. It wasn't just my body was slow but my mind, everything was an effort, it was horrible, I was on it twice and it was the same each time.
They tried me on other things but only this worked, but with big side affects. I cthink nsidered taking it only when my heart went out, had they not fixed it I probably would have


----------



## Inspectorspock (9 May 2017)

Really glad I found this thread! 

I'm 26, have had 7 pacemakers already and now have an artificial triscupid heart valve. 

I'm currently taking propanolol as well. 

It's encouraging to hear I'm not the only one with a pacemaker/health problems. 

I spend the majority of my time being over taken by everyone, but I'm happy just plodding along.


----------



## Colin_P (9 May 2017)

Inspectorspock said:


> Really glad I found this thread!
> 
> I'm 26, have had 7 pacemakers already and now have an artificial triscupid heart valve.
> 
> ...



You know I have to say it Spock.... "Live long and prosper" !!!

Sounds like you are paced 100% if you have had that many unit swaps? Or is it the fact that you have most likely had them since a child and they had had to move and adapt them?

As for going slow, bet you are faster than me but it doesn't matter, what does is the fact that we are out there at all.

Are you on Strava by any chance ?


----------



## Inspectorspock (9 May 2017)

I am 100% paced. I think when I was younger I was less paced but as I have gotten older I've had more of a need to be paced. 

The unit changes as a child were having them moved and adapted and then the last few have been because they've gotten low on battery. 

I am afraid I don't have strava but will look into getting it.


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2017)

Just remember, the cycling is supposed to be fun. You don't have to be as quick as anyone else out cycling.

You find you're slower, there's aways someone who'll fly past you, seemingly with no effort. So what, maybe they're racing to get home before their favourite soap starts. You, you've only yourself to beat, no-one else.


----------



## Inspectorspock (10 May 2017)

classic33 said:


> Just remember, the cycling is supposed to be fun. You don't have to be as quick as anyone else out cycling.
> 
> You find you're slower, there's aways someone who'll fly past you, seemingly with no effort. So what, maybe they're racing to get home before their favourite soap starts. You, you've only yourself to beat, no-one else.



This is very true!

I think it's quite hard when you start because it's quite easy to compare yourself to others and be a bit gutted when you're constantly over taken. 

I just take solace in the fact that I'm out there doing it and it doesn't matter how fast I go.


----------



## dave r (10 May 2017)

It's the drop of in pace that's happened as I've got older that can irritate sometimes, seeing friends who haven't slowed as they've aged, having them slow as they come past so they can have a chat then disappear over the horizon, I sometimes have to remind myself I'm still here and peddling despite the heart problems and that things could have been very different.


----------



## Colin_P (10 May 2017)

The fact is that many people, having been through (and continue to go through) what many us have in this thread have, would not be out there at all. And we are!

We should all be proud, where ever possible continue to stick two fingers up to illness and support each other as and when one of us falters a little.


----------



## Colin_P (10 May 2017)

How about this for slow, last night, started at about 8pm did 6.2 miles, climbed 292 feet at an average speed 4.3mph. That is slow and I don't give a dam!


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2017)

Inspectorspock said:


> This is very true!
> 
> I think it's quite hard when you start because it's quite easy to compare yourself to others and be a bit gutted when you're constantly over taken.
> 
> I just take solace in the fact that I'm out there doing it *and it doesn't matter how fast I go.*


So long as your brakes work!


----------



## Alan O (10 May 2017)

Colin_P said:


> How about this for slow, last night, started at about 8pm did 6.2 miles, climbed 292 feet at an average speed 4.3mph. That is slow and I don't give a dam!


It's a lot faster than sitting on your bum all evening!


----------



## Yorksman (12 May 2017)

Colin_P said:


> Are you still on the Amio? How long were you on it? It is my new obsession to find any and everything out about it.



I was on the 200mg dose for nearly 18 months but there has been an improvement, from severe to moderate, so they put me on 100mg on the basis that the lower dose is sustainable over much longer periods. The ICD hasn't been needed and hasn't even had to pace me. I'm looking forward to taking the bike abroad. This is a river route I want to cycle a section of:


----------



## Colin_P (12 May 2017)

Yorksman said:


> I was on the 200mg dose for nearly 18 months but there has been an improvement, from severe to moderate, so they put me on 100mg on the basis that the lower dose is sustainable over much longer periods. The ICD hasn't been needed and hasn't even had to pace me. I'm looking forward to taking the bike abroad. This is a river route I want to cycle a section of:



I've just settled onto the 200mg maintenance dose (after the 600mg initial then 400mg) but am breaking the pill in two, so 100mg AM and 100mg PM, I don't know if this makes any difference as I know the drug has quite a long half life.

I've got a history of having sudden cardiac arrests and am now up to shock number five. The Flecainide I was on previously didn't do the job in the end and I'm thinking the Amio is the last stop shop. There isn't a better anti arryhthmia drug out there, it is just the potential side effects. I'm not sure where things will go if I start to suffer any as as far as I know there isn't another drug. I'm concurrently on a massive dose of beta blockers.

The worse part this time is that I'm really struggling to shake the anxiety and low level panic attacks. I don't know if you (or anyone else on here) has suffered but once that get ahold of you it is all consuming.

As for off road adjacent to river cycling I'm very lucky to have both the Thames and Jubilee River on the doorstep. There is a very pleasant 20 mile loop I do which also takes in a lap of Dorney rowing lake. I'm very lucky to have this on the doorstep.

Jubilee





The Thames at Maidenhead with Brunels famous sounding arch which carries the Great Western line.





Dorney Lake, a lap is three miles of super smooth tarmac.


----------



## Yorksman (12 May 2017)

Colin_P said:


> As for off road adjacent to river cycling I'm very lucky to have both the Thames and Jubilee River on the doorstep. There is a very pleasant 20 mile loop I do which also takes in a lap of Dorney rowing lake. I'm very lucky to have this on the doorstep.



Looks gorgeous. It's always worth remembering, it's cycling for fun. I also go swimming. I am generally too tired to be anxious. My brother gets panic attacks but he too has noted gentle exercise is calming and he now sees a daily walk as topping up his endorphins. Laughter too stimulates production. There is no need to jog miles to get a 'runners high', just enough to have a calming effect. For me, cycling in traffic would make me nervous and I'd get het up with the motorists, so I avoid that.


----------



## Colin_P (12 May 2017)

Yorksman said:


> Looks gorgeous. It's always worth remembering, it's cycling for fun. I also go swimming. I am generally too tired to be anxious. My brother gets panic attacks but he too has noted gentle exercise is calming and he now sees a daily walk as topping up his endorphins. Laughter too stimulates production. There is no need to jog miles to get a 'runners high', just enough to have a calming effect. For me, cycling in traffic would make me nervous and I'd get het up with the motorists, so I avoid that.



Indeed.

I've been out on the bike every day since coming home from hospital, I only do about six miles at a time but it clears the cobwebs out so to speak.


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2017)

Colin_P said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I've been out on the bike every day since coming home from hospital, *I only do about six miles at a time* but it clears the cobwebs out so to speak.


Any thought given to turning round & headed for home yet?


----------



## Colin_P (13 May 2017)

classic33 said:


> Any thought given to turning round & headed for home yet?



I'm not doing a run Forest run thing, I'd like to though. I have to go home to take the pills.


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2017)

Colin_P said:


> I'm not doing a run Forest run thing, I'd like to though. I have to go home to take the pills.


You'd be 36 miles from home at the end of the week though!


----------



## david k (14 May 2017)

Alan O said:


> Interesting. For me it doesn't seem to affect my maximum heart rate. On bike rides I generally tend to get into a steady top rate in the region of 140-155, with occasional peaks into the low 160s, and that's about the same whether I'm taking the bisoprolol or not. My rest HR is around 65, rest BP around the standard 120/80.
> 
> Alan


My resting heart rate was more the issue, would often be around 50, I worry it was lower when asleep, it could take an hour to get my body working in the morning, would hate to go back on it


----------



## mjr (17 May 2017)

slowmotion said:


> They also listed the possible side effects. Sudden death was always one of them. You have to take a lot of the information with a pinch of salt.................OK, perhaps not salt........
> 
> Edit: Here it is...a laugh a minute for those of us with a gallows sense of humour...
> https://www.drugs.com/sfx/


Bah. It seems that my new drugs won't kill me, as "sudden death" isn't listed for any of them! Where do I complain and ask for the good shoot?


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2017)

Urgent referral made following suspected CSF leaks. Now a case of sit and twiddle my thumbs again.

I've done what I tell others not to do, refer to "dr google". As much to find out what not to do as what it was or maybe. And all the side effects, of which the biggest worry is that one thing shows on nearly every hit. Something I can't be treated for.

Six months ago cancer, now this. Maybe my luck hasn't just run out, it left in one bloody rush.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jun 2017)

classic33 said:


> Urgent referral made following suspected CSF leaks. Now a case of sit and twiddle my thumbs again.
> 
> I've done what I tell others not to do, refer to "dr google". As much to find out what not to do as what it was or maybe. And all the side effects, of which the biggest worry is that one thing shows on nearly every hit. Something I can't be treated for.
> 
> Six months ago cancer, now this. Maybe my luck hasn't just run out, it left in one bloody rush.



Fingers crossed. When are the tests/scans ?


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2017)

fossyant said:


> Fingers crossed. When are the tests/scans ?


Referral made Monday, just waiting for a date and place to be sent out with those details.

What has been seen/collected has all come out/run out via the nose.

And thanks


----------



## Colin_P (14 Jun 2017)

classic33 said:


> Referral made Monday, just waiting for a date and place to be sent out with those details.
> 
> What has been seen/collected has all come out/run out via the nose.
> 
> And thanks



Why, in your paticular case can't they patch / repair things?


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2017)

Colin_P said:


> Why, in your paticular case can't they patch / repair things?


Until they find the actual leak, they can't do much. Try and find where the leak actually is, then repair it. Liken it to a puncture in an innertube, that you're trying to find in poor light.


----------



## Colin_P (14 Jun 2017)

classic33 said:


> Until they find the actual leak, they can't do much. Try and find where the leak actually is, then repair it. Liken it to a puncture in an innertube, that you're trying to find in poor light.



I'm aware of that but once found surely it can be patched.

You ever see that film driller killer ?


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2017)

Not the film no, any good?

I'm hoping it can be patched/fixed. But I've not got a good track record when it comes to surgery. Don't want to upset anyone if possible.


----------



## Colin_P (14 Jun 2017)

classic33 said:


> Not the film no, any good?
> 
> I'm hoping it can be patched/fixed. But I've not got a good track record when it comes to surgery. Don't want to upset anyone if possible.



I'm sure you will be fine and get patched up without issue. Like me though, you are not a good patient. The current trend in anthesthesia is to use a drug called propafol aka 'milk of amnesia' it provides conscious sedation. It makes me go a bit mad and last time I was having heart surgery I thought it a good idea to try and get up and leave the operating theater. This was while there was a cathater in my groin threaded up into my heart. I did warn them I had a reaction to it! 

You will be fine and I look forward to all the gory details !

As for the film, dunno, I've not seen it either. I do remember browsing the VHS tapes at the video shop way back and thinking it looked a bit shoot (from the cover on the video box).


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2017)

They know about my previous reactions to anaesthetics.

Find the source, and the cause first though.

The cow only headbutted, no charge for it.


----------



## DRM (19 Jun 2017)

DRM said:


> I have only done about 6 or 7 miles on road with a café stop, and did 13 steady miles on the MTB, in about 1.75 hours, prior to the heart attack I would do about 32 miles in just over 2 hours on the road bike, so I am basically starting from scratch, plus I am doing more walking than I used to as well the rehab, they did say not to rush into it but I absolutely hate sitting and vegetating in the house.


Well I thought I would post a quick update as it's not quite 9 months since my heart attack, I went back to work in january, on gradual build up over 4 weeks to full time on light duties, I have joined the gym, even do a spin class! as for cycling I built up the distance & average speed steadily & on sunday I did 41 miles in a little over 3 hours, with about 930 meters of climbing, I think it works out at about 13.4 mph average speed, if anyone is familiar with Haigh Lane/Intake Lane on the Wakefield/Barnsley border, well like an idiot I decided to ride up it, funnily enough it doesn't seem that steep in the van, plus I was slowed at the chicane by two cars giving way to two more coming down the hill  so had to try & get some momentum back, however the sun was out & it was a cracking ride, the only real annoyance was a hard to locate rattle every time I went over a bump, I kept stopping & checking the bike, but everything was secure, I was nearly home when I realised it was my keys in my jersey pocket 
However to all contributors on this thread, I wish you all the best in your recovery,if you can, get out & ride, & more importantly enjoy it, I think this heart attack thing for me,was the kick up the backside I needed to do something about my health.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2017)

DRM said:


> Well I thought I would post a quick update as it's not quite 9 months since my heart attack, I went back to work in january, on gradual build up over 4 weeks to full time on light duties, I have joined the gym, even do a spin class! as for cycling I built up the distance & average speed steadily & on sunday I did 41 miles in a little over 3 hours, with about 930 meters of climbing, I think it works out at about 13.4 mph average speed, if anyone is familiar with Haigh Lane/Intake Lane on the Wakefield/Barnsley border, well like an idiot I decided to ride up it, funnily enough it doesn't seem that steep in the van, plus I was slowed at the chicane by two cars giving way to two more coming down the hill  so had to try & get some momentum back, however the sun was out & it was a cracking ride, the only real annoyance was a hard to locate rattle every time I went over a bump, I kept stopping & checking the bike, but everything was secure, I was nearly home when I realised it was my keys in my jersey pocket
> However to all contributors on this thread, I wish you all the best in your recovery,if you can, get out & ride, & more importantly enjoy it, I think this heart attack thing for me,was the kick up the backside I needed to do something about my health.


The kick up your backside must make it awkward riding. 

Nice to hear the success stories on here.


----------



## DRM (19 Jun 2017)

classic33 said:


> The kick up your backside must make it awkward riding.
> 
> Nice to hear the success stories on here.


It was at first, it's amazing how your behind becomes less saddle resiliant, so soon!


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2017)

DRM said:


> It was at first, it's amazing how your behind becomes less saddle resiliant, so soon!


Try a few of ColinJ's rides, it's flat over the East side of the County. No need for a saddle, on some.


----------



## DRM (20 Jun 2017)

That sounds eye watering!


----------



## Alan O (20 Jun 2017)

DRM said:


> ...the only real annoyance was a hard to locate rattle every time I went over a bump...


At least it wasn't your heart!


----------



## Colin_P (20 Jun 2017)

Of course some of ourselves could be the cause of the rattling, it depends how many pills you have to pop every day.


----------



## Colin_P (20 Jun 2017)

@classic33 

Any news on your test(s) and or referal ?


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2017)

Colin_P said:


> @classic33
> 
> Any news on your test(s) and or referal ?


Nowt so far.

Edited to add that because the wrong sample container was used(They supplied it!) and the confusion over what was in the container, they never sent the sample off to be tested!!

Latest advice is to use the one supplied, but keep the lid off until there's something in the container which is no longer sterile.


----------



## DRM (20 Jun 2017)

Alan O said:


> At least it wasn't your heart!


True, but I did feel a bit daft


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2017)

Colin_P said:


> @classic33
> 
> Any news on your test(s) and or referal ?


First sample I've managed to collect in a container, handed in to the dr's as requested by them.

Not very hopeful following the doctor saying there wasn't much in it, could I do a bit more next time. I'm hoping there won't be a next time.





He thought it was a urine sample. It'd have to be an odd one, given it came out the nose.


----------



## Colin_P (29 Jun 2017)

classic33 said:


> He thought it was a urine sample. It'd have to be an odd one, given it came out the nose.



.......Well, people are into all sorts of things these days.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2017)

Colin_P said:


> @classic33
> 
> Any news on your test(s) and or referal ?


Appointment date found out yesterday, 09:00 on Tuesday 21st September!


----------



## Colin_P (9 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Appointment date found out yesterday, 09:00 on Tuesday 21st September!



That is a long time.

It seems that brain snot leaking out of ones head is of no importance to your docs.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jul 2017)

Colin_P said:


> That is a long time.
> 
> It seems that brain snot leaking out of ones head is of no importance to your docs.


I think they are taking the p*ss!

Actually, it is the _doctor_ who thinks they are taking the p*ss, only it is possibly actually brain fluid ...


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2017)

Colin_P said:


> That is a long time.
> 
> It seems that brain snot leaking out of ones head is of no importance to your docs.





ColinJ said:


> I think they are taking the p*ss!
> 
> Actually, it is the _doctor_ who thinks they are taking the p*ss, only it is possibly actually brain fluid ...


One at the surgery thought it was that @ColinJ, commenting "there's not a lot in it(small sample amount), could I do a bit more next time?"

It's a good job they classed it as urgent. It's the date itself that gets me though.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> One at the surgery thought it was that @ColinJ, commenting "there's not a lot in it(small sample amount), could I do a bit more next time?"


Bang your head against a wall a few times first - that would help! 


classic33 said:


> It's a good job they classed it as urgent. It's the date itself that gets me though.


How long would they take if they thought it were NOT urgent - a _year_?


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Bang your head against a wall a few times first - that would help!


Knowing it's going to happen would be better. I'd not be trying to get the lid off the sterile specimen containers carried.


> How long would they take if they thought it were NOT urgent - a _year_?


Don't want to think/speculate on that one.


----------



## flatflr (19 Sep 2017)

Guess i can join this exclusive club now. Woke up this morning with tight pain in chest, numb fingers and generaly feeling weak. Called NHS direct who went through the symptoms and despatched an ambulance. 4 1/2 hours later i've had an angiogram which confirmed a heart attack and had a stent fitted. Just had lunch and a cuppa tea and feeling much better now, going to be in under observation for 48hours. Looks like i might have to cancel the ride i had planned for sunday


----------



## dave r (19 Sep 2017)

flatflr said:


> Guess i can join this exclusive club now. Woke up this morning with tight pain in chest, numb fingers and generaly feeling weak. Called NHS direct who went through the symptoms and despatched an ambulance. 4 1/2 hours later i've had an angiogram which confirmed a heart attack and had a stent fitted. Just had lunch and a cuppa tea and feeling much better now, going to be in under observation for 48hours. Looks like i might have to cancel the ride i had planned for sunday



If you're treated the same as me you'll not be allowed to cycle or drive for about a month and have to do cardiac rehab, gym work. Take it easy, listen to your body and the doctors and you'll soon recover.


----------



## Alan O (19 Sep 2017)

flatflr said:


> Guess i can join this exclusive club now. Woke up this morning with tight pain in chest, numb fingers and generaly feeling weak. Called NHS direct who went through the symptoms and despatched an ambulance. 4 1/2 hours later i've had an angiogram which confirmed a heart attack and had a stent fitted. Just had lunch and a cuppa tea and feeling much better now, going to be in under observation for 48hours. Looks like i might have to cancel the ride i had planned for sunday


That was quick treatment! That's the key though, very quick attention to a heart attack can greatly reduce the risk of further problems. You might well be offered cardiac rehab once you've recovered sufficiently, and if you're a regular cyclist you'll probably find it pretty tame stuff - but I'd urge you to do it, as you'll get your HR and BP checked and recorded at the start and end of every session, and that's important information at that stage.

(I see Dave R beat me to essentially the same thing )


----------



## dave r (19 Sep 2017)

Alan O said:


> That was quick treatment! That's the key though, very quick attention to a heart attack can greatly reduce the risk of further problems. You might well be offered cardiac rehab once you've recovered sufficiently, and if you're a regular cyclist you'll probably find it pretty tame stuff - but I'd urge you to do it, as you'll get your HR and BP checked and recorded at the start and end of every session, and that's important information at that stage.
> 
> (I see Dave R beat me to essentially the same thing )



I was suprised at how benificial the rehab was, it didn't feel like I'd worked hard but at the end I'd lost weight and improved my fitness.


----------



## Alan O (19 Sep 2017)

dave r said:


> I was suprised at how benificial the rehab was, it didn't feel like I'd worked hard but at the end I'd lost weight and improved my fitness.


Yes, I had exactly the same experience.


----------



## Colin_P (19 Sep 2017)

My local hospital has what they call a rapid access clinic for heart attack (heart plumbing) patients.

During the six weeks or so I've spent on the cardio ward over the last few years I've watched people come and go very quickly. 

It is a shame they have not yet come up with similar for heart electics patients.

@flatflr you will be back on the bike soon and will probably feel better than you did previously.


----------



## flatflr (19 Sep 2017)

Cheers for the comments guys. I'm in the cadiac care ward at the moment hooked up to the machine that goes "bing".
Going to follow the doctors instructions to the letter.
Turns out i've had a restriction for some years which the have addressed, so i should be better than ever


----------



## Colin_P (19 Sep 2017)

flatflr said:


> Cheers for the comments guys. I'm in the cadiac care ward at the moment hooked up to the machine that goes "bing".
> Going to follow the doctors instructions to the letter.
> Turns out i've had a restriction for some years which the have addressed, so i should be better than ever



Top tip with regard to that bloody bonging noise....

When they are not looking it is very simple to silece the alarm noises on it, they are normally touch screen and it is easy to do. 

Madness some will say but on a cardio ward they will have screen which also alarm at the nurses station. They will still be on you like a rash if anything is amiss.


----------



## Alan O (19 Sep 2017)

Colin_P said:


> Top tip with regard to that bloody bonging noise....
> 
> When they are not looking it is very simple to silece the alarm noises on it, they are normally touch screen and it is easy to do.
> 
> Madness some will say but on a cardio ward they will have screen which also alarm at the nurses station. They will still be on you like a rash if anything is amiss.


Oh, and a tip for a bit of fun when you have a visitor.

The ECG/HR/etc monitor (not sure if it's the one that goes ping), the one where all the wires connected around your body all go into a single multi-way connector which then connects to the main machine lead...

If you get a visitor staring at the display in fascination, following your every heartbeat, quietly slip the connector under the sheets, lie still and roll your eyes back and stick your tongue out, and pull the plug... what a laugh you can have when they see it flatlining and turn to look at you!


----------



## flatflr (19 Sep 2017)

dave r said:


> I was suprised at how benificial the rehab was, it didn't feel like I'd worked hard but at the end I'd lost weight and improved my fitness.



I'll ask if they can tailor it to help me reduce my half marathon time


----------



## flatflr (20 Sep 2017)

Just had my review before i get kicked out tomorrow, glad to see that my discharge status is "alive"

Had a bit of a laugh when the doc asked how much i excercised (650 miles running and 1600 miles cycling so far this yesr). Have been told that due to my current fitness ans if i feel ok i can skip the first week of the 4 week recovery and start with 30 min flat walks every day for a week as soon as i get home, then walks with hills, then i should be ok to start back with gentle running and short rides.

Have a load of drugs to take but these will be checked over my my local doc.


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> One at the surgery thought it was that @ColinJ, commenting "there's not a lot in it(small sample amount), could I do a bit more next time?"
> 
> It's a good job they classed it as urgent. It's the date itself that gets me though.


Wasted morning, MRI scan has been requested. And I've been referred back to the surgery(that made the Urgent referral), so that they can refer me onto someone else.


----------



## Lancasireroadbikeguy (22 Sep 2017)

Colin_P said:


> Hello All,
> 
> As per the title, are there any survivors of serious illnesses on here ?
> 
> ...


I've suffered panic attacks,work related depression,now through the worst, historical marathon runner in my thirties now 57,bought road bike two months ago,now up to steady thirty thirty fine miles aweek,having bike near patio doors,purchase cycling rain Cape help me get over reluctance,inertia to get out,also has a door to door one mileostomy circuit with stiff half mile climb,...jUstinov do three four slow circu it's if,unmotivated on days off work. Check booked by Dr claire weekes essential help for your nerves,publisher Angus and Robertson for your panic issues,she also wrote self help for your nerves,has short vignette interviews on u tube.good luck keith in england


----------



## Colin_P (22 Sep 2017)

Lancasireroadbikeguy said:


> I've suffered panic attacks,work related depression,now through the worst, historical marathon runner in my thirties now 57,bought road bike two months ago,now up to steady thirty thirty fine miles aweek,having bike near patio doors,purchase cycling rain Cape help me get over reluctance,inertia to get out,also has a door to door one mileostomy circuit with stiff half mile climb,...jUstinov do three four slow circu it's if,unmotivated on days off work. Check booked by Dr claire weekes essential help for your nerves,publisher Angus and Robertson for your panic issues,she also wrote self help for your nerves,has short vignette interviews on u tube.good luck keith in england



Anxiety and panic once it gets a grip is really hard to shake. With me though I'm never sure if one of the 'rushes' is going to continue to something more sinister. That adds fuel (adrenaline) to the anxiety fire.

Those Claire Weeks books are very good, I have two of them I think.

I find however bad you feel and however reluctant you are to get out, on the bike, that once you do almost all problems wash away. I'd also recommend getting Strava and or Veloviewer to view the stats once you get home (and in ride if needs be) as a further distraction. Bikehike is also very good for planning new routes (however short they are in my case). Me, I'll never break any speed, climbing or distance records due to my heart and only race against myself. I do however love the ride stats and can spend a lot of time pouring over them.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Sep 2017)

flatflr said:


> Just had my review before i get kicked out tomorrow, glad to see that my discharge status is "alive"
> 
> Had a bit of a laugh when the doc asked how much i excercised (650 miles running and 1600 miles cycling so far this yesr). Have been told that due to my current fitness ans if i feel ok i can skip the first week of the 4 week recovery and start with 30 min flat walks every day for a week as soon as i get home, then walks with hills, then i should be ok to start back with gentle running and short rides.
> 
> Have a load of drugs to take but these will be checked over my my local doc.



Clearly I'm not medically qualified but your situation sounds very similar to mine. October 2015 I was 40 miles in to a club ride when I felt as though I had bonked. This was my only symptom apart from some discomfort in my lower left side towards my back. We'd only been out of the cafe for 10 minutes!

Anyway to cut a long story short after getting home I decided to go to A&E because, and this is genuinely what I thought, "Paul you're 61 and something doesn't feel right." I had none of the classic, to me, symptoms and A&E were unsure but treated me immediately.

Within 40 hours I'd been stented, home 24 hours later. I felt a bit tired but otherwise great. If you're similar can I advise be careful as you have been ill.

At the time I was riding 120-150 miles/week, about 4000 that year. The medical staff say this helped me survive.

I did the full rehab programme, exercise, diet, the works. I put in a lot of additional miles walking, and developed a love of walking, on a daily basis. Like you will I did everything asked of me.

Despite this I feel it was a full six months before I was really better. It's only when one truly is better one realises how unwell you've been. I waited 3 months before getting on the bike and a familiar 12 mile circuit left me knackered for 24 hours. I waited another two months before trying again.

Today I'm fully recovered, lost weight, riding faster, climbing further and quicker and feel fitter than for perhaps 20 years. I did Ride London in 5:20 at an average of 19. If I want to I can kick the backsides of club mates 20 years younger, I've lead several to their best times, distance etc. Unheard of two years ago. 

Please don't think I'm asking you to ignore medical opinion but I do urge you to follow all advice, do not be impatient and listen to your body not your brain. The physio told me after I'd asked about cycling for the 100th time, "you're very fit, if I can't get you back to at least 100% of where you were I've failed" - he succeeded.

I now know I had years, probably 15-20, of tiny warning signs which I dismissed as getting older day to day stuff. I had a slow, slow build up to a blockage. The little twinges I felt for months after my attack were identical to those I had felt and ignored for years because they were tiny.

I'd urge everyone reading this, no matter how small the sensation don't ignore it, get checked out.

flatflr - good luck. You'll do it, take time though and you'll feel better than ever in a few months. Stenting changed my health and the heart attack was good news as it gave me time to change my life before it was too late.


----------



## dave r (29 Sep 2017)

PaulSB said:


> Clearly I'm not medically qualified but your situation sounds very similar to mine. October 2015 I was 40 miles in to a club ride when I felt as though I had bonked. This was my only symptom apart from some discomfort in my lower left side towards my back. We'd only been out of the cafe for 10 minutes!
> 
> Anyway to cut a long story short after getting home I decided to go to A&E because, and this is genuinely what I thought, "Paul you're 61 and something doesn't feel right." I had none of the classic, to me, symptoms and A&E were unsure but treated me immediately.
> 
> ...



I had angina in 2008 and was stented, like you I'd been having warning signs before that but didn't realize what they were, I'd even been investigated by my GP without them finding anything. It'll be a year since my heart attack in November, I was riding the climb from Snitterfield to Norton Lindsey when it happened, I thought It was an angina attack, I hadn't had one since I was stented. I just treated it as I used to when I was having angina, I stopped let it pass then continued at an easier pace with regular stops when I felt uncomfortable. When I had no reoccurrence the following day I thought it was a one of, I'd had a cold a couple weeks before and just thought I'd just ridden too hard too soon, but when I tried to ride a few days later and couldn't without pain I went straight down the hospital where I was investigated and had another stent put in. Now with the anniversary looming I'm almost back to where I was before the attack, getting plenty of miles in at an average of 13.5 -14mph and enjoying my cycling.


----------



## slowmotion (30 Sep 2017)

I was in a very similar position to @PaulSB, riding about 80 miles a week and about 4000 miles a year. The doctors had sent me for a variety of tests over a five month period after my GP found something odd with his stethoscope, but it was only when the cardiologist sent me for an angiogram that things happened rather fast. The only wake up call I had was when I felt absolutely dreadful only ten miles into a night ride, about three weeks before the angiogram. That was five years ago, and I feel absolutely fine. I've no idea what the future holds but I'm happily enjoying the present.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Sep 2017)

I think lack of obvious symptoms is a common theme. The cardiac nurses definitely told me the lack of public education on what to watch for is a big problem. 

If I pee and it stings I go to the GP. I find a lump I go to the GP. Before my heart attack I wouldn't have known of a symptom to send me to the GP.


----------



## slowmotion (1 Oct 2017)

PaulSB said:


> I think lack of obvious symptoms is a common theme. The cardiac nurses definitely told me the lack of public education on what to watch for is a big problem.
> 
> If I pee and it stings I go to the GP. I find a lump I go to the GP. Before my heart attack I wouldn't have known of a symptom to send me to the GP.


Very good point. I assumed that my occasional breathlessness was due to having been a fairly enthusiastic smoker in the past. I never knew that it was a classic feature of angina.

Edit: What I meant was that I thought my lungs had been screwed up, not my heart. Smoking does both of course.


----------



## NickNick (1 Oct 2017)

My other half is going for angiogram and angioplasty at crack of dawn tomorrow, bit nervous but have good faith in QE after their Stella life saving performance 18months ago when she had a triple heart attack and emergency stent fitted (most terrifying experience of my life when she collaps d in front of me) .


----------



## slowmotion (1 Oct 2017)

NickNick said:


> My other half is going for angiogram and angioplasty at crack of dawn tomorrow, bit nervous but have good faith in QE after their Stella life saving performance 18months ago when she had a triple heart attack and emergency stent fitted (most terrifying experience of my life when she collaps d in front of me) .


All best wishes to you both.


----------



## NickNick (2 Oct 2017)

slowmotion said:


> All best wishes to you both.



Thanks!


----------



## DRM (2 Oct 2017)

flatflr said:


> Just had my review before i get kicked out tomorrow, glad to see that my discharge status is "alive"
> 
> Had a bit of a laugh when the doc asked how much i excercised (650 miles running and 1600 miles cycling so far this yesr). Have been told that due to my current fitness ans if i feel ok i can skip the first week of the 4 week recovery and start with 30 min flat walks every day for a week as soon as i get home, then walks with hills, then i should be ok to start back with gentle running and short rides.
> 
> Have a load of drugs to take but these will be checked over my my local doc.



I too didn't recognise the symptoms, I thought that I had just got really cold down to the bone or had bonked, just couldn't understand why I felt so bad, with an ache under my armpits,& no energy, I was halfway round a 32 miler when it started, but like a fool rode all the way home as I didn't put 2 & 2 together till I had got showered at home.
Don't be surprised if a 30 min walk is a tad ambitous, I was told to go for a 5 minutes walk on release, 2.5 minutes got me to the end of our street, to say i was knackered was an understatement, to add insult to cardiac injury, a woman came past on a bike puffing & panting, I could have actually cried at the thought i used to sprint up there, but couldn't hardly walk to the end of the street now, however I upped the walk time till I was easily doing 3 to 4 miles, then got back on the bike, did about 3 miles at first & steadily upped the distance till i'm now doing 46 milers, with about 960 meters of climbing at an average of 15.5 mph, but it's taken 12 months of hard work/dieting/gym work, if you get the chance do the cardiac rehab it really helps, all the best for your recovery  take it easy


----------



## DRM (2 Oct 2017)

NickNick said:


> My other half is going for angiogram and angioplasty at crack of dawn tomorrow, bit nervous but have good faith in QE after their Stella life saving performance 18months ago when she had a triple heart attack and emergency stent fitted (most terrifying experience of my life when she collaps d in front of me) .


Best wishes to both of you


----------



## PaulSB (4 Oct 2017)

NickNick said:


> My other half is going for angiogram and angioplasty at crack of dawn tomorrow, bit nervous but have good faith in QE after their Stella life saving performance 18months ago when she had a triple heart attack and emergency stent fitted (most terrifying experience of my life when she collaps d in front of me) .



Hope this went well for you both.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2017)

Full body MRI scan and bone density test(s) now been set up for Saturday. Two weeks after I was told the scan would be done. Being done at a not so local private hospital.

CSF leaks may be linked to bone thinning, caused by long term drug mis-use. I got put on it in March 77, to try to help control the epilepsy. Getting classed as a drug abuser is the only way they could start treatment.


----------



## NickNick (7 Oct 2017)

PaulSB said:


> Hope this went well for you both.



The angiogram came back clear so they didn't need to fit another stent which is really good, but it still leaves us with no explanation for the unusual ecg readings that gave them the concern in the first place. On an intellectual level I'm very much relieved as they have really taken it seriously and ran every possible test possible (perfusion test, chest xrays, bloods, angiogram...) and have found nothing of concern, but on an emotional level I'm still a bit unnerved.

I think what doesn't help is the experience we had when she had the initial heart attacks. She'd been getting all the symptoms (shortness of breath, chest pain, tingling in arm...) for a few days, it got worse after a dog walk and we called an ambulance when we got home. The paramedics were lovely, ran some tests and found she had an extremely low heart rate but ecg looked ok but on balance thought best to run her into the hospital. In the QE they ran some more quick tests and said that there was something unusual but that they were fairly sure she hadn't had a heart attack (harder to diagnose in women apparently), instead of doing an angiogram there and then they booked her in in a fortnights time.

3 days later while walking a dog she was looking after she starts to feel really unwell, as it was a dog she hadnt looked after before she forced herself to walk home instead of sitting down to rest as she would have done if it had just been our dogs that she could trust not to dart off. I'd had a job cancelled so by chance was at home, she flew through the door, dropped the dog in the back room and collapsed in front of me. The paramedic who came out was absolutely horrible to her, she'd obviously taken one look at the old hippy wagon on the drive (bedford tk horsebox/camper conversion) and at us and at my partners age and assumed she was having a panic attack/time wasting/being hysterical. Accused her of wasting their time, told her to stop being silly and get up and walk (she was to weak to even get up by herself let alone walk down the drive unaided) to the ambulance and then tried to convince us not to go into hospital. Thankfully I put my foot down and insisted they took us into the QE, as within 5min of being in there, they'd carted her away from me, her heart stopped 3x and had to be resuscitated & emergency stent fitted. 

The whole experience was so traumatic, especially the wait for the ambulance when she was loosing consciousness, then the attitude of the paramedic + knowing that if they'd done the angiogram on her first visit to hospital they would have fitted a stent and she would not have had the heart attacks. Its brought back all those emotions and not having a conclusive answer has left me a bit on edge. But the important thing is that its put my partner's mind at rest at least (she has no memory of the event, so has different emotional baggage from it).

Its been surprisingly cathartic and helpful just to write all this down, as its not something I've really discussed in any detail with most people/


----------



## dave r (7 Oct 2017)

NickNick said:


> The angiogram came back clear so they didn't need to fit another stent which is really good, but it still leaves us with no explanation for the unusual ecg readings that gave them the concern in the first place. On an intellectual level I'm very much relieved as they have really taken it seriously and ran every possible test possible (perfusion test, chest xrays, bloods, angiogram...) and have found nothing of concern, but on an emotional level I'm still a bit unnerved.
> 
> I think what doesn't help is the experience we had when she had the initial heart attacks. She'd been getting all the symptoms (shortness of breath, chest pain, tingling in arm...) for a few days, it got worse after a dog walk and we called an ambulance when we got home. The paramedics were lovely, ran some tests and found she had an extremely low heart rate but ecg looked ok but on balance thought best to run her into the hospital. In the QE they ran some more quick tests and said that there was something unusual but that they were fairly sure she hadn't had a heart attack (harder to diagnose in women apparently), instead of doing an angiogram there and then they booked her in in a fortnights time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alan O (7 Oct 2017)

NickNick said:


> The angiogram came back clear so they didn't need to fit another stent which is really good, but it still leaves us with no explanation for the unusual ecg readings that gave them the concern in the first place. On an intellectual level I'm very much relieved as they have really taken it seriously and ran every possible test possible (perfusion test, chest xrays, bloods, angiogram...) and have found nothing of concern, but on an emotional level I'm still a bit unnerved.
> 
> I think what doesn't help is the experience we had when she had the initial heart attacks. She'd been getting all the symptoms (shortness of breath, chest pain, tingling in arm...) for a few days, it got worse after a dog walk and we called an ambulance when we got home. The paramedics were lovely, ran some tests and found she had an extremely low heart rate but ecg looked ok but on balance thought best to run her into the hospital. In the QE they ran some more quick tests and said that there was something unusual but that they were fairly sure she hadn't had a heart attack (harder to diagnose in women apparently), instead of doing an angiogram there and then they booked her in in a fortnights time.
> 
> ...


Being able to just talk about it can make a big difference - and when you talk to us here, you know you're talking to people who know how it feels!


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2017)

@NickNick, have a word with the local ambulance service. Who-ever came out and said that needs something saying to them. They were lucky this time, next time??

Due to the way my fits/siezures/attacks start, I'm nearly always the last to find out. I've been accused of being drunk(ALL the muscles can relax), "before"(I'm on autopilot) more than once. And it's only when what most people will know as one happens they know there's something wrong.


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Full body MRI scan and bone density test(s) now been set up for Saturday. Two weeks after I was told the scan would be done. Being done at a not so local private hospital.
> 
> CSF leaks may be linked to bone thinning, caused by long term drug mis-use. I got put on it in March 77, to try to help control the epilepsy. Getting classed as a drug abuser is the only way they could start treatment.


Over a £1000 for the MRI scan. I never asked about the bone density tests.

Started well, got a name for a place that doesn't exist, then sent an address for a different location.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Oct 2017)

@NickNick I completely understand your feelings on being intellectually satisfied but emotionally unnerved.

I haven’t had the poor treatment you received but I did experience an evening when I thought I was having a second attack. It must have been 9-10 months after my attack. I had chest discomfort for several hours which was getting worse though I had none of the sensations I’d experienced during and after my heart attack.

In one part of my mind I knew it was muscular, in another a heart attack and in a third a huge fear that despite all my efforts these were wasted as I was going down again. This third feeling was hugely distressing, even more than the thought of having a second heart attack. My thought process was I can be physically fixed but no matter what I do it will come back.

About midnight I got up and told my wife she had to take me to A&E. Obviously she did. I had all the usual tests, stayed overnight, saw a consultant and was sent home in the morning with an all clear. It was muscular.

I feel it is difficult for people who have not experienced a life threatening illness, attack etc. to understand how hopeless one can feel if one thinks there is a repeat or regression. For me the idea after months of discipline, exercise, diet etc. to feel I was back at square one was overwhelmingly hard.

Hopefully you can take some comfort from the knowledge others experience similar thoughts and emotions. It’s very natural.


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2017)

PaulSB said:


> @NickNick I completely understand your feelings on being intellectually satisfied but emotionally unnerved.
> 
> I haven’t had the poor treatment you received but I did experience an evening when I thought I was having a second attack. It must have been 9-10 months after my attack. I had chest discomfort for several hours which was getting worse though I had none of the sensations I’d experienced during and after my heart attack.
> 
> ...


It's "the known unknown's, and the unknowns that aren't yet known" as one nurse put it to me on another trip to A&E, that cause the biggest worry. Do you go with something you may be right about or wait?

I seldom get the chance to decide, but I've left nearly everytime, first time.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Oct 2017)

PaulSB said:


> I feel it is difficult for people who have not experienced a life threatening illness, attack etc. to understand how hopeless one can feel if one thinks there is a repeat or regression. For me the idea after months of discipline, exercise, diet etc. to feel I was back at square one was overwhelmingly hard.


ABSOLUTELY!

It took me over a month to be able walk 50 metres without taking a long rest and several more months to build up to a range of 1 km. It took me 8 months to get off medication and back on my bike, but it only took 3 months after that to get ill again and end up on meds for life. 

It completely did my head in. In fact, I would say that my mind was by then in in a worse state than my battered body! It's why I went completely OTT posting and talking about it. It is a form of PTSD. I'd say that it took me about another year before I was able to stop thinking about it for 10-12 hours a day.

It has taken me over _5 years_ to get to the point where I can go several days at a time without worrying about future relapses.


----------



## Effyb4 (8 Oct 2017)

NickNick said:


> The angiogram came back clear so they didn't need to fit another stent which is really good, but it still leaves us with no explanation for the unusual ecg readings that gave them the concern in the first place. On an intellectual level I'm very much relieved as they have really taken it seriously and ran every possible test possible (perfusion test, chest xrays, bloods, angiogram...) and have found nothing of concern, but on an emotional level I'm still a bit unnerved.
> 
> I think what doesn't help is the experience we had when she had the initial heart attacks. She'd been getting all the symptoms (shortness of breath, chest pain, tingling in arm...) for a few days, it got worse after a dog walk and we called an ambulance when we got home. The paramedics were lovely, ran some tests and found she had an extremely low heart rate but ecg looked ok but on balance thought best to run her into the hospital. In the QE they ran some more quick tests and said that there was something unusual but that they were fairly sure she hadn't had a heart attack (harder to diagnose in women apparently), instead of doing an angiogram there and then they booked her in in a fortnights time.
> 
> ...



That sounds a horrific experience. I completely understand your worry. My heart attack came completely out of the blue and there was no apparent cause for it.The artery tore, rather than being blocked. I was a a 40 year old woman, with a relatively healthy life style. I was very lucky that they recognised it as a heart attack and took me straight into hospital. 

Four years later, I still worry whenever I get chest discomfort or experience shortness of breath. When I go to the doctors with these symptoms, they say "Well you do have heart damage. Your heart doesn't work as well as it should." They don't seem to understand that I'm always worried that it's another heart attack.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2017)

The hard part can be getting a doctor who can trust you. More than getting one you can trust.

You'll not say it's important you see them everytime, whatever it is. They knowing that you're not likely to do, will mean that when you do, it is important. For 20+ years I had one, who I could trust to believe & understand me when I saw him. These last four years have been very different, since he moved on.

A slight problem at the railway station yesterday, meant I missed the train, in more ways than one. But I'm not willing to let it rule my life to the point of not doing anything. Something I've grown up with, but can cause problems at times.

I once went with a bit of a headache, not settled down after a week after a fit. Found myself being admitted with 13 clear cracks in the skull when X-rayed.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Oct 2017)

Effyb4 said:


> That sounds a horrific experience. I completely understand your worry. My heart attack came completely out of the blue and there was no apparent cause for it.The artery tore, rather than being blocked. I was a a 40 year old woman, with a relatively healthy life style. I was very lucky that they recognised it as a heart attack and took me straight into hospital.
> 
> Four years later, I still worry whenever I get chest discomfort or experience shortness of breath. When I go to the doctors with these symptoms, they say "Well you do have heart damage. Your heart doesn't work as well as it should." They don't seem to understand that I'm always worried that it's another heart attack.


It is amazing that you survived your ordeal, and equally amazing that you are now able to do what you do!

I'm glad that the tandem has turned out to be such a successful purchase, allowing you to do even more by sharing the efforts with your husband.


----------



## Effyb4 (8 Oct 2017)

ColinJ said:


> It is amazing that you survived your ordeal, and equally amazing that you are now able to do what you do!
> 
> I'm glad that the tandem has turned out to be such a successful purchase, allowing you to do even more by sharing the efforts with your husband.



Thanks Colin. The tandem is fantastic. We're planning a 50km ride this evening on it. It allows us to enjoy cycling together, without worrying about the ride being too hilly or too long for me. During the summer, we managed 65 miles on the tandem over the south downs, which would have impossible for me before.


----------



## NickNick (8 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> @NickNick, have a word with the local ambulance service. Who-ever came out and said that needs something saying to them. They were lucky this time, next time??
> 
> Due to the way my fits/siezures/attacks start, I'm nearly always the last to find out. I've been accused of being drunk(ALL the muscles can relax), "before"(I'm on autopilot) more than once. And it's only when what most people will know as one happens they know there's something wrong.



You're right, we should do really, its just that at the time you're caught up in everything going on an then further down the line life takes over and you forget about it. Its a difficult situation as I understand how they can end up like that, they are worked ridiculous hours, have very little support and its very easy to burnout in such situations and loose the ability to treat each new patient without the baggage of past experiences, but equally it lives are at stake and if you're that burnout and jaded its prob time for a change in career. 

A close friend has had similar problems due to his diabetes back when he wasn't as good at keeping on top of it and would get accused of being drunk/have police called out/get arrested when all he needed was some sugar. Its a difficult world to navigate!!!


----------



## NickNick (8 Oct 2017)

PaulSB said:


> @NickNick I completely understand your feelings on being intellectually satisfied but emotionally unnerved.
> 
> I haven’t had the poor treatment you received but I did experience an evening when I thought I was having a second attack. It must have been 9-10 months after my attack. I had chest discomfort for several hours which was getting worse though I had none of the sensations I’d experienced during and after my heart attack.
> 
> ...



Thanks for you post, very thoughtful and very helpful/of comfort. I know with my partner one of things she struggled with was she's woken up in ICU to find out she's had this major event (her dad died at v young age on the Longbridge production line of a heart attack of similar magnitude), spends a few days in CCU, gets sent home with load of meds and short course of physio at the hospital and bar a one year check up, that was it. Now it makes sense as stents are such a common and reliable procedure that is all the follow up support that is required, but there should be some kind of psychological support (and for affected relatives/partners...) to help wrap your head around whats happened. But sadly our mental health systems are so stretched I can't see thishappening any time soon.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2017)

NickNick said:


> You're right, we should do really, its just that at the time you're caught up in everything going on an then further down the line life takes over and you forget about it. Its a difficult situation as I understand how they can end up like that, they are worked ridiculous hours, have very little support and its very easy to burnout in such situations and loose the ability to treat each new patient without the baggage of past experiences, but equally it lives are at stake and if you're that burnout and jaded its prob time for a change in career.
> 
> A close friend has had similar problems due to his diabetes back when he wasn't as good at keeping on top of it and would get accused of being drunk/have police called out/get arrested when all he needed was some sugar. Its a difficult world to navigate!!!


I'm not saying have a go at them. But a quiet word from the shift supervisor might prevent anything more serious.

Them and A&E staff are two lots of people that I've had to use and rely on over the years. Too often in many ways.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Oct 2017)

NickNick said:


> Thanks for you post, very thoughtful and very helpful/of comfort. I know with my partner one of things she struggled with was she's woken up in ICU to find out she's had this major event (her dad died at v young age on the Longbridge production line of a heart attack of similar magnitude), spends a few days in CCU, gets sent home with load of meds and short course of physio at the hospital and bar a one year check up, that was it. Now it makes sense as stents are such a common and reliable procedure that is all the follow up support that is required, but there should be some kind of psychological support (and for affected relatives/partners...) to help wrap your head around whats happened. But sadly our mental health systems are so stretched I can't see thishappening any time soon.



I guess I've been fortunate with my first adult stay in icu. It had happened in Australia, not the UK.

For me it was a case of going to the doctors with what I thought was my asthma out of control due to a chest infection. Last thing I remember were the surgery doors as I was being taken out to an ambulance. I came round the sometime later on a respirator in ICU after being airlifted from one hospital to another. 6 days on the respirator, 12 days in ICU, 3 weeks on a general ward with daily physio (about an hour) followed by 3 weeks of acute inpatient rehab. Physio 9-12 and 1:30-3 5 days a week. I had to learn to walk again, initially I was too weak even to move. It took me 2 days to be strong enough to write a few words with a nurse holding the clipboard. 
But I now have 12 months support from it inpatient rehab team including physiological help to deal with the issues. and I need it.
I'm still useless at home. I managed to boil some eggs lay Friday, but the pan had to be on the stove with the water in it for me. The first week home I managed to break the kettle, no kidding. It was one of those clear plastic/glass ones that you can see the water in. It was empty so I tried putting a little water in it. It was too heavy and I ended up dropping it against the pan that was in the sink. It broke!
Getting me had around the fact that I still can't manage any of what I did previously even a month after my discharge is getting too me. My 2nd physch appointment is next week. Luckily is a morning appointment because I'm usually asleep in the afternoon, exhausted from sitting all morning knitting or spinning, drawing or just watching my world go by.

Right, it's nearly 8am, so in going to see if it's warm enough to sit outside yet. I hate being inside after not leaving the hospital for nearly 2 months.

Edit: here's what happened... https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/severely-ill-yet-again.223981/


----------



## dave r (8 Oct 2017)

My best wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I guess I've been fortunate with my first adult stay in icu. It had happened in Australia, not the UK.
> 
> For me it was a case of going to the doctors with what I thought was my asthma out of control due to a chest infection. Last thing I remember were the surgery doors as I was being taken out to an ambulance. I came round the sometime later on a respirator in ICU after being airlifted from one hospital to another. 6 days on the respirator, 12 days in ICU, 3 weeks on a general ward with daily physio (about an hour) followed by 3 weeks of acute inpatient rehab. Physio 9-12 and 1:30-3 5 days a week. I had to learn to walk again, initially I was too weak even to move. It took me 2 days to be strong enough to write a few words with a nurse holding the clipboard.
> But I now have 12 months support from it inpatient rehab team including physiological help to deal with the issues. and I need it.
> ...


It'll be slow getting back to what you used to do, and the frustration at not being able to do what you could before won't help getting over not being able to do what you could before. I tend to get shorter repeated reminders of this little fact.

The world will still be there, at least upto 05:42(UTC) on Friday.
How about a smaller kettle, metal, that can hurt your toes when it slips out of your hand. It's what I had at one stage, until I damaged a toe trying to kick it out of the way.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> It'll be slow getting back to what you used to do, and the frustration at not being able to do what you could before won't help getting over not being able to do what you could before. I tend to get shorter repeated reminders of this little fact.
> 
> The world will still be there, at least upto 05:42(UTC) on Friday.
> How about a smaller kettle, metal, that can hurt your toes when it slips out of your hand. It's what I had at one stage, until I damaged a toe trying to kick it out of the way.


Or just remembering to take the water to the kettle! There are kettle stands that allow you to tip it safely... 

My husband likes the clear kettle because he can see the build up of burnt eucalyptus leaves in it that way. (or water has no filter or treatment done to it. It is rain water direct, pure and simple, so the eucalyptus tree hanging over the roof of the building that catches the water (the barn) doesn't help matters...)


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Or just remembering to take the water to the kettle! There are kettle stands that allow you to tip it safely...
> 
> My husband likes the clear kettle because he can see the build up of burnt eucalyptus leaves in it that way. (or water has no filter or treatment done to it. It is rain water direct, pure and simple, so the eucalyptus tree hanging over the roof of the building that catches the water (the barn) doesn't help matters...)


Mine are multiple short reminders, doesn't make it worthwhile buying the type of kettle you mean. 

Never had to bother with having to watch out for eucalyptus leaves, very few of them up here, in the kettle.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Over a £1000 for the MRI scan. I never asked about the bone density tests.
> 
> Started well, got a name for a place that doesn't exist, then sent an address for a different location.


Just had a call asking if I can go back and repeat the MRI scan. 

That's a first. Repeated X-rays on the same day before, never a day after, unless it was to check progress or any change.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Just had a call asking if I can go back and repeat the MRI scan.
> 
> That's a first. Repeated X-rays on the same day before, never a day after, unless it was to check progress or any change.


I got called back for a CT scan 2 *years* after!

I had my lungs scanned when I first got ill in 2012. The scan also just caught the top of my kidneys and the doctors reviewing the images thought they had spotted something iffy.

So, they dealt with my clots and ... that was it.

2 years later they decided that perhaps they ought to check my kidneys!


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2017)

ColinJ said:


> <3
> I got called back for a CT scan 2 *years* after!
> 
> I had my lungs scanned when I first got ill in 2012. The scan also just caught the top of my kidneys and the doctors reviewing the images thought they had spotted something iffy.
> ...


Last one on Saturday was head to toe, the full picture. And now they want to repeat it. Looking at the bones again.

Used to tests being repeated, a way of life almost.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Last one on Saturday was head to toe, the full picture. And now they want to repeat it. Looking at the bones again.
> 
> Used to tests being repeated, a way of life almost.


Well, good luck with your ongoing health issues!

My kidneys got the all-clear. Actually, there _was_ something there but the interpretation of the test results was that they were seeing historical changes which were not progressing. (I think I had at least one kidney stone as a teenager - agonising pain one night, sweats, nausea, peed blood. It just went away by itself.)


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Well, good luck with your ongoing health issues!
> 
> My kidneys got the all-clear. Actually, there _was_ something there but the interpretation of the test results was that they were seeing historical changes which were not progressing. (I think I had at least one kidney stone as a teenager - agonising pain one night, sweats, nausea, peed blood. It just went away by itself.)


It's more what was seen this morning that got them repeating it, that's on my mind.

Possibly nothing more than an over-reaction by me.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> It's more what was seen this morning that got them repeating it, that's on my mind.
> 
> Possibly nothing more than an over-reaction by me.


Understandable though. I immediately started worrying when they called me back for the kidney scan. I didn't have any symptoms and my kidney function was fine, it's just that once they thought that they had spotted something they had to keep looking.


----------



## DRM (9 Oct 2017)

Effyb4 said:


> That sounds a horrific experience. I completely understand your worry. My heart attack came completely out of the blue and there was no apparent cause for it.The artery tore, rather than being blocked. I was a a 40 year old woman, with a relatively healthy life style. I was very lucky that they recognised it as a heart attack and took me straight into hospital.
> 
> Four years later, I still worry whenever I get chest discomfort or experience shortness of breath. When I go to the doctors with these symptoms, they say "Well you do have heart damage. Your heart doesn't work as well as it should." They don't seem to understand that I'm always worried that it's another heart attack.


Thats the thing, it can take some getting used to any niggles etc that occur, there's nothing wrong with you, but it's still there lurking in the back of your mind, is this happening again, you kind of know your ok, but it can worry you.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Oct 2017)

I start the 'rounds' next week. Starting with a physch evaluation, then endocrine, immunology (they tested my blood extensively whilst I was in ICU and didn't like what they found, IgA and IgE are both well below normal, so I can expect much more blood to be removed as I get into the system....)... and then MRI scans of my pituitary adenoma to check it and size... and then... it goes on. Yesterday I had physio again (they came out to me for a second time) and today I am getting someone coming out to talk to me about the help I need around the home and with medical appointments. I can have upto 6 weeks help from someone in this area - I only really need help with things like cleaning and transport to and from appointments. There's not much else really that anyone can help me with. Though talking me out once a week to something like the local 'club' get together in the library (of all places) to chat for an hour or two would be nice. I haven't left my home now in over 3 weeks. That is my home and grounds... Hubby doesn't even bother asking if I want to come shopping with him. Often I end up sitting in the car whilst he goes around the shop, but I'm there with him for the travel, but he doesn't see that that counts. I think the physch appointments will be quite useful. 

And then I also have a referral for some new treatment called HF10 which is a spinal stimulator designed to limit chronic pain. The electrodes are actually implanted directly onto the spinal cord itself. The trial equipment is deigned to be worn on a belt around you, with the leads coming out through the skin for 2 weeks but the actual thing itself, if the device helps enough, is completely contained within the body. Apparently it is one of the very few pieces of medical equipment that can be worn through an entire flight which is useful to know.


----------



## swee'pea99 (10 Oct 2017)

Five years and one month since I posted this:







Last week I got my 'fifth anniversary' CT scan. Clean as a whistle.

Without wishing to hex anything, surviving what I had, to the stage I had it, for five years, makes me, literally, a one in 20.

I put it down to exercise, 'food, not too much, mostly plants', and a positive mental attitude. And beer of course.

Keep pedalling folks - there really is no better medicine!


----------



## flatflr (11 Oct 2017)

Quick up-date from me

Have been back at work for a week now, boss made me leave early for the first 5 days back and has told me to take as much time as I need for recovery.

Have had a few issues with my local doctors surgery:
First they messed up my prescription only giving me half the amount of one item so the prescription is having to be re-issued and I’m a month behind in stock of that drug.

Then when I spoke to one of the doctors on the phone the week before last it became apparent that she’s not even looked at my notes as I had to read out my treatment to her (same doc who signed off the incorrect prescription), but she did give me the ok to go on the turbo as long as I don’t let my heart rate go above 80bpm .

I then realised that I should have had an appointment with my doctor to see how I’m getting on check my medication and get a referral for cardiac rehabilitation within a week of leaving hospital (this should have booked automatically). So far none of this has happened, so I’ve arranged an appointment myself to get this kicked off, if I'd not done it myself nothing would have happened (the Doctor I’ve booked it with does triathlons so will understand where I’m coming from for my rehab).

Biggest issue that I am finding is stopping myself from doing too much as in myself as I want to carry on as normal as I’ve not had any tiredness.


----------



## JhnBssll (11 Oct 2017)

Blimey. There are some survivors on this forum!

As per my intro in the new members section I too had a super fun time last year going from relatively healthy to 50/50 chance of survival in a whirlwind 4 days. This was all due to something as simple as a blockage of my common bile duct, most likely by a gallstone. This caused acute necrotising pancreatitis (inflammation of the pancreas leading to interruption of the blood supply and death of the organ tissue) which lead to multiple organ failure, an ambulance ride, 11 days in ICU, 3 months in hospital, sepsis, 2 operations and 6 months off work  Funny how things pan out sometimes..! I think I managed to achieve pretty much every complication possible in my road to recovery and truth be told I'll never quite be the same again but I'm still here, kicking and screaming


----------



## PaulSB (11 Oct 2017)

@flatflr I’ve little doubt things vary from one area to another but this may help. For me cardiac rehab was organised by the team who provide it, not the GP. I had a visit before discharge by the rehab team with all the relevant info. 

Getting the prescriptions right can be a bit of a trial. Once it’s correct get put on repeat dispensing and you may be able to simply order by email monthly direct to the pharmacy. You know you’re entitled to free prescriptions?

Regarding the turbo. If I walk at a brisk pace, by this I mean as fast as I can and still call it a walk, my HR is 92. In my view you might get more benefit out of a walk than a turbo session.

Be aware of changing temperatures having an effect on you. I wasn’t told of this until I raised it with the rehab team. For some cardiac patients moving from a warm house to cold outdoors and vice versa can be very uncomfortable. Obviously it’s not cold yet. The solution I found was to dress for outdoors and then wait in the house for ten minutes till I had warmed up. I also covered my mouth and nose with a scarf to avoid breathing in cold air. When I returned to the house I would again wait a few minutes before taking off coat etc. to allow my body to adjust to the indoor temperature.


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2017)

JhnBssll said:


> Blimey. There are some survivors on this forum!
> 
> As per my intro in the new members section I too had a super fun time last year going from relatively healthy to 50/50 chance of survival in a whirlwind 4 days. This was all due to something as simple as a blockage of my common bile duct, most likely by a gallstone. This caused acute necrotising pancreatitis (inflammation of the pancreas leading to interruption of the blood supply and death of the organ tissue) which lead to multiple organ failure, an ambulance ride, 11 days in ICU, 3 months in hospital, sepsis, 2 operations and 6 months off work  Funny how things pan out sometimes..! I think I managed to achieve pretty much every complication possible in my road to recovery and truth be told I'll never quite be the same again but I'm still here, kicking and *screaming*


Keep the screaming down will you!


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2017)

PaulSB said:


> @flatflr I’ve little doubt things vary from one area to another but this may help. For me cardiac rehab was organised by the team who provide it, not the GP. I had a visit before discharge by the rehab team with all the relevant info.
> 
> Getting the prescriptions right can be a bit of a trial. Once it’s correct get put on repeat dispensing and you may be able to simply order by email monthly direct to the pharmacy. *You know you’re entitled to free prescriptions?*
> 
> ...


How many could afford to carry on, if they'd to pay for what they needed to survive?

I know I couldn't even at prescription charge price.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> How many could afford to carry on, if they'd to pay for what they needed to survive?
> 
> I know I couldn't even at prescription charge price.


Being in Australia currently we have had to pay for some things then claim it back from our insurance company. 


My doctors appointment that day in July this year was $192 because it was a very long appointment apparently (I have no idea). 
The ambulance was cheap because although it was a 40 minute emergency ride to the closest hospital with me needing constant attention just to keep me alive, we didn't cross any stage boundaries so it was only $590 (if they had taken me across a state boundary then it would have been more than double that). 
I then needed immediate and constant support to stay alive and ended up being an air ambulance transfer across state boundaries... Luckily because it was classed as an interhospital transfer, there was no charge but if they had come to collect me from my doctors surgery... But we heard it was upwards of $5,000 for that 15 minutes flight... 
I then needed isolation in icu on life support for a day, 6 days on a respirator and spent 12 days in icu alone... Figure pet day. Not a clue. 
The hospital also charge you $58.90 a day if your stay is longer than 35 days of non-acute stay. Luckily for me despite being in hospital for longer than that, the 12 days in icu and the 3 weeks in acute rehab didn't count... 
Some of my meds were not available to the hospital, so they had to write prescriptions for them for my husband to collect from the private pharmacies. You pay for those meds. It varies from pharmacy to pharmacy what you pay... The ones they couldn't get hold of were $150 per item and one is simply not available in Australia at all (it's only €16 in Spain over the counter though!) 
I also have to pay for my meds here (though we are able to claim some of it back on the travel insurance through my husband's work)... Anything from $6 for the really common cheap generic stuff to $178.00 I think it's the highest I have seen and that's my time release morphine and that's only 28 tablets at one a day. _We pay around $400-500 a month for my medication. _ that's just the meds that need a prescription or are available in Australia. Not all my meds are. Luckily the Aussie government have a system by which when you meet a figure of something like $3,000 starting from 1 January, you only get charged $6. something per item after that until the end of the year. It appears to apply to the entire household, so my hubby only pays $6 let item now as well. It still costs us upwards of $150 pm despite that help. 
1 aussie dollar is roughly 60p in sterling.


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2017)

Still enough to pay out though.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> How many could afford to carry on, if they'd to pay for what they needed to survive?
> 
> I know I couldn't even at prescription charge price.



Which without getting all political is why the NHS is such a wonderful institution. None of us give a medical visit or appointment any thought in relation to cost.


----------



## Colin_P (24 Oct 2017)

Crikey, lots happening sadly in this thread, a few words of advice;

You are not and never alone !
and 
Keep fighting and never let it win !


A mundane'ish update from me after my visit to the "pacing" clinic today and as I'm a bullet point kind of mood;


I have an ICD (Implanted cardioverter defibrilltor) and have done since 2013 as a result of a rather nasty virus.
It has saved my life five times now with dropping dead Nrs. 4&5 happening in late April with the subsequent being shocked back to life happening about ten seconds or so after the ICD detected me being dead.

I was swapped over and started on a very toxic drug back in April and about to have blood and other tests for thyroid, liver, lungs and eyesight so toxic this drug is.
The good news is that no further events recorded and the battery is showing 8.5 years remaining despite all the work the ICD has had to do.
My third six month medical driving ban is likely to end but is not guaranteed, I need to await news from the DVLA. However I'm not sure I really want to drive again even if I could and this is coming from a proper petrol head.
Part of the tests today were to check the lead integrity, the ICD box itself is on the surface just under my left collar bone and the leads are threaded a main vein, past a heart valve and then bored internally into my heart muscle.
First test was where they increase your heart rate. Sounds inocuous enough doesn't it but not when you leap from 62bpm to 90bpm instantly. That had me on edge.
Second test, my favourite was the same for the lower lead. This one makes your heart beat upside down, literally and always freaks the hell out of me but today especially. The sensation is exactly like the one I get just before dropping dead! Needless to say, my so called sympathetic nervous system (look it up it really does exist) doesn't know the difference between this test and dropping dead. Massive adrenaline dump as the fight or flight reflex is activated and suddenly you are on the verge of a panic attack. I don't like that test.
End of the bullety points bit. Hopefully my bloods will come back all good which would mean the toxic drug that stops me dropping dead in the short term isn't actually killing me in the longterm.


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2017)

It's odd how much affects the vision.

So long as you don't get headbutted, you should be okay.


----------



## flatflr (29 Oct 2017)

Quick update:

On the advice of my Dr I've been doing some very light turbo sessions keeping my heart rate below 80bpm over the last few weeks (I found easy to control the heart rate on the turbo and wanted to get back in the saddle especially as I'd just had a bike fit done).

Last week I had my first Cardiac Rehab session with some very light exercises (picked up a good warm-up routine). Had some good chats with the trainer and the cardiac nurse and they've said I'm good to get back out running and riding as long as I take it easy. So I headed out for my first ride since my heart attack on Saturday, a very relaxed and flat 11 miles. Felt really good to be back on the bike

Going to take it easy with more relaxed turbo session and a few short slow runs.


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> Wasted morning, MRI scan has been requested. And I've been referred back to the surgery(that made the Urgent referral), so that they can refer me onto someone else.


Got it confirmed in writing, that I've been referred back, to be referred onto another specialist with regards the leak.

MRI scans show "a cavity", further investigation will be done under another specialist. Referral has been made, so possibly next year?

Glad that it was classed as urgent. Nine months and counting.


----------



## JtB (19 Nov 2017)

About 3 years ago and “out of the blue” my heart kept stopping every time I fell asleep. Within a 24 hour period it had happened over a dozen times. I went to A&E a couple of times and they couldn’t find anything wrong, so each time they sent me home. Then about 11pm my wife took me back to A&E and dug her heels in so they were left with no choice other than to check me in for the night and wire me up to their monitors. As soon as I fell asleep I set off their alarms and they saw that my normal heart activity was stopping for about 40 seconds, so about midnight they wheeled me up to the cardiac ward. Knowing what I then knew I was too afraid to drop off to sleep again, so I stayed awake all night until I was seen by the doctor doing the rounds the following day (who I later found out wasn’t even a cardiologist). He had a load of students following in his wake and his expert diagnosis was that I had simply fainted during the night, nothing too concerning. By then I was feeling a bit miffed with the system so I decided to fall asleep again before the doctor had finished doing his rounds and when I came round he was there white as a sheet giving his students a completely different diagnosis. I don’t think the doctor was liked much because behind his back the nurses were giving me the “thumbs up” and telling me “excellent timing”. Later that day I received a pacemaker but not before falling asleep and setting off all the alarms one more time.


----------



## slow scot (19 Nov 2017)

Colin_P said:


> Thank you all for responding and everything counts !
> 
> How are you all on your bikes? Are you as slow as me ?


Check my CC name for an answer! Just keep getting out.


----------



## roadrash (19 Nov 2017)

appointment sunday 26th November at Salford royal to review my broken neck, c4 fracture


----------



## classic33 (19 Nov 2017)

roadrash said:


> appointment sunday 26th November at Salford royal to review my broken neck, c4 fracture


Will you be going as well?


----------



## classic33 (19 Nov 2017)

JtB said:


> About 3 years ago and “out of the blue” my heart kept stopping every time I fell asleep. Within a 24 hour period it had happened over a dozen times. I went to A&E a couple of times and they couldn’t find anything wrong, so each time they sent me home. Then about 11pm my wife took me back to A&E and dug her heels in so they were left with no choice other than to check me in for the night and wire me up to their monitors. As soon as I fell asleep I set off their alarms and they saw that my normal heart activity was stopping for about 40 seconds, so about midnight they wheeled me up to the cardiac ward. Knowing what I then knew I was too afraid to drop off to sleep again, so I stayed awake all night until I was seen by the doctor doing the rounds the following day (who I later found out wasn’t even a cardiologist). He had a load of students following in his wake and his expert diagnosis was that I had simply fainted during the night, nothing too concerning. By then I was feeling a bit miffed with the system so I decided to fall asleep again before the doctor had finished doing his rounds and when I came round he was there white as a sheet giving his students a completely different diagnosis. I don’t think the doctor was liked much because behind his back the nurses were giving me the “thumbs up” and telling me “excellent timing”. Later that day I received a pacemaker but not before falling asleep and setting off all the alarms one more time.


They never like being proved wrong. 

In A&E, many years ago, left arm had somehow moved and was now hanging down the side of the bed. I've got to assume he didn't like the colour, pulled the sheet up over my head, whilst shouting about me being left there.

It was at this point that I moved, pulling the sheet back down. The doctor moved a bit quicker though.


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2017)

classic33 said:


> Got it confirmed in writing, that I've been referred back, to be referred onto another specialist with regards the leak.
> 
> MRI scans show "a cavity", further investigation will be done under another specialist. Referral has been made, so possibly next year?
> 
> Glad that it was classed as urgent. Nine months and counting.


Appointment came Thursday, for the end of next month.
The following day it was cancelled.

Anyone know how much CSF you have & how much you can "safely loose"?


----------



## Colin_P (16 Dec 2017)

classic33 said:


> Appointment came Thursday, for the end of next month.
> The following day it was cancelled.
> 
> Anyone know how much CSF you have & how much you can "safely loose"?



Don't know but if I were you I'd be eating plenty of raspberry jelly to top it back up. Birds trifle is also probably quite good too.


----------



## flatflr (19 Dec 2017)

Another update from me.

It's now 3 months (to the day) after I had my "event" and ended up in the West Berks Cardiac Care Ward. I've completed phase 3 of my rehab with a great team from the Great Western Hospital (while I live in Berks I transferred my rehab to Wiltshire as it's closer to work (who have been fantastic)). Rehab consisted of a 6 week program starting with some light level exercise getting harder as one progressed, and shorts talks about cardiac health and generally looking after yourself. During the rehab I also built up my own training (with the knowledge and approval of the rehab team) so that I'm now getting back to where I was before it all happened (7 mile runs or 30 mins fairly hard on the turbo, up to twice each per week), with a much better diet and no smoking.

Looking forward to really getting back into it in the new year and have a few challenges planned


----------



## Drago (27 Jan 2018)

Been working hard regaining my cardio fitness as a consequence of last years surgery enforced lay off. Lots of running, shortish distances by and large, done at a fair lick, with a weekly longer run at a more sensible pace. RHR of 38. Ding dong!


----------



## JhnBssll (27 Jan 2018)

I had a blood test on Tuesday and got called in to the surgery yesterday. Never a good sign 

Fortunately the news was pretty positive overall - my kidney and liver function is now completely normal again  Only took 18 months haha. The reason he needed to talk to me was despite the extra exercise and improved diet my lipids are still all over the shop  As a result I've been put on Atorvastatin for the foreseeable future - not the end of the world, just hoping i dont see any of the side effects...

When I got home I phoned my dad for a chat and he told me he was about my age when he started taking statins and that both he and mum are both on atorvastatin now - They're both fit and healthy so I guess I'm just genetically predisposed to high blood fats


----------



## Alan O (27 Jan 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> I had a blood test on Tuesday and got called in to the surgery yesterday. Never a good sign
> 
> Fortunately the news was pretty positive overall - my kidney and liver function is now completely normal again  Only took 18 months haha. The reason he needed to talk to me was despite the extra exercise and improved diet my lipids are still all over the shop  As a result I've been put on Atorvastatin for the foreseeable future - not the end of the world, just hoping i dont see any of the side effects...
> 
> When I got home I phoned my dad for a chat and he told me he was about my age when he started taking statins and that both he and mum are both on atorvastatin now - They're both fit and healthy so I guess I'm just genetically predisposed to high blood fats


Very similar with me. My dad had high cholesterol, and I had high cholesterol even when I was on a vegan diet (with no dietary cholesterol at all), so it seems genetic in my family. The good news for me is that I've suffered no side effects at all after 10 years on Atorvastatin - and if your mum and dad are both on it with no problems, the chances look pretty good for you too.


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (28 Jan 2018)

Just came across this thread and I wonder if anyone can help.
A couple of years ago, I resuscitated a cyclist at Manchester velodrome by the side of the track.
Luckily two of the young lads who worked there had had 1st aid training and got a defib machine by his side by the time I'd managed to get round the track and jump off a bike with no brakes.
Also, very luckily for the chap in trouble, I am a qualified nurse who had been involved in several other resuscitations - I say very lucky cos this was no ordinary resus, and the only reason he is alive is because I recognised a major problem, and was able to resolve it quickly.
I got quite a lot of the chaps blood in my mouth as he has collapsed full frontal onto his face - and obviously I wanted to meet him to see how he was ( I was told he recovered well), but I also wanted to check if he had any blood borne diseases, given the amount of his blood I got in my mouth - sadly the velodrome would not give me his details, but they said they had written to him and he said he had no known infections etc - I got the feeling the the velodrome management were trying to keep things quiet in case of bad publicity, though that is just a feeling and I could be wrong, but they never contacted me again to pass on any other info or offer any thanks etc (not that I needed thanks, but I would have loved to have stayed in touch with someone who is only alive cos somebody trained me well).
Anyway, the guy in question could do with knowing what really happened (medically) that day cos it really was not a simple arrest and the information may help him?


----------



## Colin_P (21 Feb 2018)

Lien Sdrawde said:


> Just came across this thread and I wonder if anyone can help.



Placeholder, I'll try and cobble together a reply when I have more time.


----------



## Colin_P (21 Feb 2018)

Update from me.

One of the nasty heart drugs I'm taking, Amiodarone, looks like it is causing liver problems and I've had a referal to chemical pathology. I amm quite worried about this as everything I google about liver problems seems to be bad news.


----------



## flatflr (19 Mar 2018)

Update here. 6 months (to the day) update since my heart attack and I'm back to where I was before I got taken into hospital, in fact. I'd say that I'm better than where I was being smoke free (and no desire to start again) and a much improved diet.
Not been out on the bike as much as I would like due to the weather but have been keeping at it on the turbo, and have been focusing on the running with 5 half marathon distance runs so far this year with the longest run being 16 miles and about to start my training for an ultra in July and a London to Paris in 24 hrs ride in June.


----------



## dave r (19 Mar 2018)

flatflr said:


> Update here. 6 months (to the day) update since my heart attack and I'm back to where I was before I got taken into hospital, in fact. I'd say that I'm better than where I was being smoke free (and no desire to start again) and a much improved diet.
> Not been out on the bike as much as I would like due to the weather but have been keeping at it on the turbo, and have been focusing on the running with 5 half marathon distance runs so far this year with the longest run being 16 miles and about to start my training for an ultra in July and a London to Paris in 24 hrs ride in June.



Well done!


----------



## flatflr (12 Jun 2018)

Quick update here. Pretty much 9 month after my heart attack and over the weekend I completed a ride from London to Paris in under 24 hours (170 miles at 15.3mph ave.). Now I need to up the run training for an ultra marathon I have planned for July....


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jun 2018)

flatflr said:


> Quick update here. Pretty much 9 month after my heart attack and over the weekend I completed a ride from London to Paris in under 24 hours (170 miles at 15.3mph ave.). Now I need to up the run training for an ultra marathon I have planned for July....


Well done. 

At first glance I thought you had _RUN _from London to Paris and had a 'WTF' moment...


----------



## flatflr (12 Jun 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Well done.
> 
> At first glance I thought you had _RUN _from London to Paris and had a 'WTF' moment...



Don't go giving me ideas


----------



## JhnBssll (6 Jul 2018)

Tomorrow is 2 years to the day I went into hospital with multiple organ failure due to acute necrotising pancreatitis. Other than a recent diagnosis of secondary type 1 diabetes and some less than optimal blood results I'm feeling fitter than ever  I might go for a bicycle ride this afternoon to celebrate


----------



## Oh_Parrothead (8 Jul 2018)

Colin_P said:


> Hello All,
> 
> As per the title, are there any survivors of serious illnesses on here ?
> 
> ...


I had two PEs last year caused by an undiagnosed cancer. Both issues have been resolved, and I'm now about a year cancer free, and arguably in the best shape of my life at 45. Now that is not saying too much because I was In zero shape before and still have a ways to go, but still in overall pretty good shape now. According to the director of vascular medicine at the hospital I was treated at and continue to go to, I had the largest PEs he had ever seen on a living patient. That hit me because he is not a young man and this is a pretty high volume hospital/health system. I don't use an app because I'm just riding to improve me and stay one step ahead of cancer and things like PEs. I was never sick a day in my life before this so have no basis for comparison, but I've been told by multiple doctors my recovery has been "amazing", "remarkable", etc. I mention this not to put myself over but rather to encourage. I went from having cancer, being damn near dead, being told only 15 percent of people survive what I did, and they didn't understand how I didn't die to where I am at now. I just climbed a 7.6 percent grade that is about a third of a mile long on Friday so I think I have gotten on pretty well and hope you do too. Wish you the best as you move forward and happy to answer questions if I can.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2018)

Colin_P said:


> Update from me.
> 
> One of the nasty heart drugs I'm taking, Amiodarone, looks like it is causing liver problems and I've had a referal to chemical pathology. I amm quite worried about this as everything I google about liver problems seems to be bad news.


Stay away from "dr google"!! You'll worry yourself to death once you start reading.

In a similar situation with regards medication causing problems. Like yourself, the liver is part of it. They just need to be able to stop the treatment(medication) to start treating the damage it's done. Five years and counting since they first tried stopping it.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jul 2018)

Oh_Parrothead said:


> I had two PEs last year caused by an undiagnosed cancer. Both issues have been resolved, and I'm now about a year cancer free, and arguably in the best shape of my life at 45. Now that is not saying too much because I was In zero shape before and still have a ways to go, but still in overall pretty good shape now. According to the director of vascular medicine at the hospital I was treated at and continue to go to, I had the largest PEs he had ever seen on a living patient. That hit me because he is not a young man and this is a pretty high volume hospital/health system. I don't use an app because I'm just riding to improve me and stay one step ahead of cancer and things like PEs. I was never sick a day in my life before this so have no basis for comparison, but I've been told by multiple doctors my recovery has been "amazing", "remarkable", etc. I mention this not to put myself over but rather to encourage. I went from having cancer, being damn near dead, being told only 15 percent of people survive what I did, and they didn't understand how I didn't die to where I am at now.* I just climbed a 7.6 percent grade that is about a third of a mile long on Friday* so I think I have gotten on pretty well and hope you do too. Wish you the best as you move forward and happy to answer questions if I can.


Well done on your recovery and that ride - onwards and upwards!

I didn't have cancer but I did have PEs twice. I was told similar things to you - most people as clotted as me died before getting to hospital, or soon afterwards; they had never seen anybody that ill still walking etc. (To be fair, I could only just manage to stagger to the toilet 20 metres away and back though.)

The fitness from cycling helped me to survive, and getting back into cycling helped me recover. 6 years on I am riding better than I did before I got ill.


----------



## flatflr (19 Sep 2018)

One year ago today I dialled 999 and got carted into the Royal Berks Hospital suffering a heart attack.

Since then I've followed all the medics advice, stopped smoking and sorted out my diet. I've also:
Ridden 2,088 miles, including:
Ridden London to Paris in 24 hrs
Ridden a couple of 100 milers
Completed the Mallorca, Andrax to Pollenca ride
Climbed the Col Du Tourmolet

Plus:
Run 569 miles, including:
8 over half marathon distance runs (didn't get to run the ultra I had planned due to Achilles issues)

There's life in the old dog yet......


----------



## dave r (19 Sep 2018)

flatflr said:


> One year ago today I dialled 999 and got carted into the Royal Berks Hospital suffering a heart attack.
> 
> Since then I've followed all the medics advice, stopped smoking and sorted out my diet. I've also:
> Ridden 2,088 miles, including:
> ...



Well done


----------



## Nic Polly (10 Nov 2018)

Hi everyone, I was diagnosed with chronic lymphocytic leukaemia in August of last year. I've always kept myself very fit and up to two years ago I was regularly knocking out a 20 miler every Sunday morning with at least a couple of 6 milers thrown in during the week. I couldn't understand why I was getting really breathless after a couple of miles or so. My doctor told me it was down to age related asthma and told me to have a go on my wife's inhaler. I went back and got a second opinion and was told it was acid reflux, third time lucky I thought I would go back again and this time I was sent for a blood test which revealed that I was suffering with this condition. It really knocked me for six. I was sent for a ct scan to check my lymph nodes and purely by accident it was noted that I had slight coronary calcification in three of my main arteries. This all happened in the space of a year. I've had two stents put in, and on Monday I'm having two more put in . I'll probably knock the running on the head for now but having done triathlon for almost ten years I've decided to go back to cycling again as it's less of an impact on the old body. A I going to let this get the better of me...……..what do you think?


----------



## ColinJ (10 Nov 2018)

Nic Polly said:


> Hi everyone, I was diagnosed with chronic lymphocytic leukaemia in August of last year. I've always kept myself very fit and up to two years ago I was regularly knocking out a 20 miler every Sunday morning with at least a couple of 6 milers thrown in during the week. I couldn't understand why I was getting really breathless after a couple of miles or so. My doctor told me it was down to age related asthma and told me to have a go on my wife's inhaler. I went back and got a second opinion and was told it was acid reflux, third time lucky I thought I would go back again and this time I was sent for a blood test which revealed that I was suffering with this condition. It really knocked me for six. I was sent for a ct scan to check my lymph nodes and purely by accident it was noted that I had slight coronary calcification in three of my main arteries. This all happened in the space of a year. I've had two stents put in, and on Monday I'm having two more put in . I'll probably knock the running on the head for now but having done triathlon for almost ten years I've decided to go back to cycling again as it's less of an impact on the old body. A I going to let this get the better of me...……..what do you think?


Hi Nic.

As long as your doctors think it is okay, then go for it! (And I would say to anyone who has a doctor suggesting that exercise would not be okay, then at least get a second opinion on that.)

I would recommend you to read Vitamin K2 And The Calcium Paradox: How a Little-Known Vitamin Could Save Your Life which gives a very convincing explanation of how modern diet is contributing to calcification of blood vessels (and also osteoporosis, cancer etc.) and what changes you can make. That link is to the book in Kindle format and it currently only costs £1.24. (You could pay £11.99 for the paperback, but even if you don't have a Kindle, just download the free app.)

Good luck!


----------



## Nic Polly (10 Nov 2018)

HI colinJ, thanks for that. I will have a look at that.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Nov 2018)

Hmm, I think Shaun's link redirection software is playing up - my link is to Amazon UK but it is getting redirected to the US site! I'll flag it in the support forum.

Ha ha - the same thing is happening to the automatic link inserted when I mentioned the site above!

Aaargh - now it has removed the automatic link! 

*Question: If you are in the UK and click on my link, 2 posts back, does it take you to the UK site or the US site?*


----------



## Slick (11 Nov 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm, I think Shaun's link redirection software is playing up - my link is to Amazon UK but it is getting redirected to the US site! I'll flag it in the support forum.
> 
> Ha ha - the same thing is happening to the automatic link inserted when I mentioned the site above!
> 
> ...


US site.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Nov 2018)

Slick said:


> US site.


I was using my old laptop (Win7 & Firefox) when I got the US sites.

I am on my phone now (Android Marshmallow & Chrome) and getting UK. 

I have a Win10 laptop across the room and will try that using Chrome...


----------



## ColinJ (11 Nov 2018)

UK! 

I'll check the old laptop again when I go down to the room that I left it in.

PS They all have UK settings on, and location detection turned off, but they can tell that I am in NW England.


----------



## JtB (11 Nov 2018)

On my iPhone from Spain I’m getting the UK site.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Nov 2018)

JtB said:


> On my iPhone from Spain I’m getting the UK site.


Perhaps it was just a software 'glitch'!

I'll check again a few times and if I see any site other than the UK one I'll flag it in the support forum.


----------



## Slick (11 Nov 2018)

Maybe it's just me then but I'm now on my phone data and I'm still getting US site.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Nov 2018)

I'm now using the old laptop which took me to the US site yesterday - UK today!

Something is obviously not quite right. I'll report it.


----------



## JtB (11 Nov 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I'm now using the old laptop which took me to the US site yesterday - UK today!
> 
> Something is obviously not quite right. I'll report it.


Your link is to the UK site but it’s probably the preferences stored by the Amazon site that are redirecting people to the US site. Try deleting your browser cookies and that should fix it.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Nov 2018)

JtB said:


> Your link is to the UK site but it’s probably the preferences stored by the Amazon site that are redirecting people to the US site. Try deleting your browser cookies and that should fix it.


It's not that - I was getting different results on the same machine at different times. I don't visit the US site and had been on the UK site to find the book, but when I tested the link the first time I still got taken to the US site. The same link is now taking me to the UK site.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2019)

Heart attack in the early hours of the 29th November last year(2018). Just about, 9 hours, two years short of being told cancer was back. Ambulance ride to the local A&E. Only realised what date it was that day.

Resting heart rate not willing/wanting/able to drop below 100bpm. Which came first I'm uncertain, and the high heart rate and high blood pressure has them confused. 

One further trip, early December, to A&E on the instructions of the Paramedics who took me the first time and those who treated me whilst there.

I'm knackered day in day out, but sleep isn't easy come by. About 4 -5 hours a week. The usual treatment couldn't be given, due to the epilepsy. I never expected to see December out, let alone the start of 2019. It's now one day at a time, very little planned more than a week ahead, not certain I'd be there to see it.


----------



## dave r (3 Jan 2019)




----------



## Colin_P (4 Jan 2019)

@classic33 



You need to get the grim reaper avitar back!.


----------



## Slick (4 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Heart attack in the early hours of the 29th November last year(2018). Just about, 9 hours, two years short of being told cancer was back. Ambulance ride to the local A&E. Only realised what date it was that day.
> 
> Resting heart rate not willing/wanting/able to drop below 100bpm. Which came first I'm uncertain, and the high heart rate and high blood pressure has them confused.
> 
> ...


Jeez, sorry to hear this. What treatment can they administer?


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2019)

Slick said:


> Jeez, sorry to hear this. What treatment can they administer?


Little, the epilepsy seems to throw most of the regular treatments out. Fitting whilst on the operating table makes them uneasy about operating.

Until they know what's causing the high heart rate, 50% higher than normal, and the high blood pressure, nothing but tests.

And any possibilty of those starting any time soon, went out the window today.

Spelling corrected


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Little, the epilepsy seems to through most of the regular treatments out. Fitting whilst on the operating table makes them uneasy about operating.
> 
> Until they know what's causing the high heart rate, 50% higher than normal, and the high blood pressure, nothing but tests.
> 
> And any possibilty of those starting any time soon, went out the window today.


Apart from _that_, everything is fine ... 

Good luck - it sounds horrid!


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Apart from _that_, everything is fine ...
> 
> Good luck - it sounds horrid!


Well they've found cavities in some bones, there's the CSF leaks...

But other than the usual trips to A&E, it's not too bad. I'm able to get out and about.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jan 2019)

I'd forgotten that CSF problem! I had to look up what it is.

I wonder if there is a fundamental problem that they haven't spotted that causes all of the other problems? You seem to have so many of them that you are either the world's most unlucky man, or something is behind it all!


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2019)

CSF leak, cerebrospinal fluid(the fluid round the brain) leaking out of the nose. Possible cause, bone thinning due to long term treatment for the epilepsy, 42 years come March this year, if I'm around.

Still class myself as one of the lucky ones. Those that get to leave.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Still class myself as one of the lucky ones. Those that get to leave.


Me too. When I was in hospital one of the other men in the ward told me that he was dying but he hadn't been able to bring himself to tell his wife and children. They all came to visit him that evening and were excitedly talking about what they would do when he was better. I ended up with my face buried in my pillow in case any of them noticed how upset I was ...


----------



## dave r (5 Jan 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Me too. When I was in hospital one of the other men in the ward told me that he was dying but he hadn't been able to bring himself to tell his wife and children. They all came to visit him that evening and were excitedly talking about what they would do when he was better. I ended up with my face buried in my pillow in case any of them noticed how upset I was ...


----------



## Slick (5 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Little, the epilepsy seems to throw most of the regular treatments out. Fitting whilst on the operating table makes them uneasy about operating.
> 
> Until they know what's causing the high heart rate, 50% higher than normal, and the high blood pressure, nothing but tests.
> 
> ...


Wow, that does sound horrid. Take care.


----------



## Vantage (12 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Heart attack in the early hours of the 29th November last year(2018). Just about, 9 hours, two years short of being told cancer was back. Ambulance ride to the local A&E. Only realised what date it was that day.
> 
> Resting heart rate not willing/wanting/able to drop below 100bpm. Which came first I'm uncertain, and the high heart rate and high blood pressure has them confused.
> 
> ...



Only just started reading this thread. Feckin hell classic33, you don't do things by half do you? 

Hope you get better big fella


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2019)

Vantage said:


> Only just started reading this thread. Feckin hell classic33, you don't do things by half do you?
> 
> Hope you get better big fella


Thanks.

Nearly all are beyond my control though.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2019)

"Our Tune" for this thread?

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VgSMxY6asoE


----------



## dave r (14 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> "Our Tune" for this thread?
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VgSMxY6asoE




I remember this from when I used to work out in the gym in the 1980's, at the end of the workout I would spend a few minutes pounding seven shades out of the heavy punch bag, at which point the fella running the gym would put this song on.


----------



## Colin_P (15 Jan 2019)

Some news from me.

I'm taking an extremely toxic drug (Amiodarone) to prevent heart arrythmia which has lived up to its reputation.

Just got an urgent call from the GP to say I'm suffering hyperthyroidism on the back of some bloods taken only yesterday.

That explains why I've been feeling so horrible. The drug that stops my heart trying kill me quickly is killing me slowly.


----------



## dave r (15 Jan 2019)

Colin_P said:


> Some news from me.
> 
> I'm taking an extremely toxic drug (Amiodarone) to prevent heart arrythmia which has lived up to its reputation.
> 
> ...





Stuck between the devil and the deep blue sea. My best wishes that the doctor can come up with a solution to this.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> Stuck between the devil and the deep blue sea. My best wishes that the doctor can come up with a solution to this.


I second that emotion!


----------



## classic33 (15 Jan 2019)

Colin_P said:


> Some news from me.
> 
> I'm taking an extremely toxic drug (Amiodarone) to prevent heart arrythmia which has lived up to its reputation.
> 
> ...


I've a similar problem, discovered after 35 years. Hope they manage to get you changed onto something else in the shortest time possible.

With as few ill effects as possible.


----------



## Alan O (17 Jan 2019)

Colin_P said:


> Some news from me.
> 
> I'm taking an extremely toxic drug (Amiodarone) to prevent heart arrythmia which has lived up to its reputation.
> 
> ...


Ach, I can understand that. My wife has a heart arrythmia, and Amiodarone seems to be the most effective treatment for it. But her doc really wants her to have the minimum amount possible, so he has her on other (less effective) drugs for as long as possible and only switches to Amiodarone for shorter periods when he thinks she really needs it. Thankfully, that approach seems to be working.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Jun 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> Emergency Stenting after a cardiac episode when I was 42 (9 years ago now). Fortunately no lasting damage. Beta blockers, Statins galore, c'est la vie!


.....roll the years on and am there again....
After recent issues of general malaise, heavy breathing, fatigue, heavy legs etc. but nothing substantial I eventually had a CT scan last Thursday. This coming Friday I go in for an Angiogram. 
Judging by the CT report it seems I have multiple blockages hence the lack of really meaningful symptoms. I'm guessing if bad-enough, then maybe a by-pass could be an option.
Either way, it needs to be something.
Hopefully update on Saturday!


----------



## JtB (26 Jun 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> .....roll the years on and am there again....
> After recent issues of general malaise, heavy breathing, fatigue, heavy legs etc. but nothing substantial I eventually had a CT scan last Thursday. This coming Friday I go in for an Angiogram.
> Judging by the CT report it seems I have multiple blockages hence the lack of really meaningful symptoms. I'm guessing if bad-enough, then maybe a by-pass could be an option.
> Either way, it needs to be something.
> Hopefully update on Saturday!


Wishing you all the best FF and hoping for a fast and full recovery.


----------



## flatflr (26 Jun 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> .....roll the years on and am there again....
> After recent issues of general malaise, heavy breathing, fatigue, heavy legs etc. but nothing substantial I eventually had a CT scan last Thursday. This coming Friday I go in for an Angiogram.
> Judging by the CT report it seems I have multiple blockages hence the lack of really meaningful symptoms. I'm guessing if bad-enough, then maybe a by-pass could be an option.
> Either way, it needs to be something.
> Hopefully update on Saturday!



Best of luck FF, hope all goes well.


----------



## youngoldbloke (26 Jun 2019)

^^^^^^ good luck!


----------



## GM (26 Jun 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> .....roll the years on and am there again....
> After recent issues of general malaise, heavy breathing, fatigue, heavy legs etc. but nothing substantial I eventually had a CT scan last Thursday. This coming Friday I go in for an Angiogram.
> Judging by the CT report it seems I have multiple blockages hence the lack of really meaningful symptoms. I'm guessing if bad-enough, then maybe a by-pass could be an option.
> Either way, it needs to be something.
> Hopefully update on Saturday!




Wishing you all the best for Friday, Fabbers. Hope it goes well.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jun 2019)

Aargh - good luck and GWS!


----------



## slowmotion (26 Jun 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> .....roll the years on and am there again....
> After recent issues of general malaise, heavy breathing, fatigue, heavy legs etc. but nothing substantial I eventually had a CT scan last Thursday. This coming Friday I go in for an Angiogram.
> Judging by the CT report it seems I have multiple blockages hence the lack of really meaningful symptoms. I'm guessing if bad-enough, then maybe a by-pass could be an option.
> Either way, it needs to be something.
> Hopefully update on Saturday!


Very best wishes, Fabbers old bean.


----------



## dave r (26 Jun 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> .....roll the years on and am there again....
> After recent issues of general malaise, heavy breathing, fatigue, heavy legs etc. but nothing substantial I eventually had a CT scan last Thursday. This coming Friday I go in for an Angiogram.
> Judging by the CT report it seems I have multiple blockages hence the lack of really meaningful symptoms. I'm guessing if bad-enough, then maybe a by-pass could be an option.
> Either way, it needs to be something.
> Hopefully update on Saturday!



 Good luck Fab Foodie, hopefully you will just need stenting. I had 4 put in in 2008 and a 5th one put in after my heart attack in 2016.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Jun 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> .....roll the years on and am there again....
> After recent issues of general malaise, heavy breathing, fatigue, heavy legs etc. but nothing substantial I eventually had a CT scan last Thursday. This coming Friday I go in for an Angiogram.
> Judging by the CT report it seems I have multiple blockages hence the lack of really meaningful symptoms. I'm guessing if bad-enough, then maybe a by-pass could be an option.
> Either way, it needs to be something.
> Hopefully update on Saturday!


I hope all goes well.


----------



## roadrash (26 Jun 2019)

hoping all goes as well as can be expected @Fab Foodie


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Jun 2019)

Cheers!
If I need a by-pass, I’m gonna make sure they put a cycle-path alongside....


----------



## fossyant (26 Jun 2019)

Good luck FF.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> .....roll the years on and am there again....
> After recent issues of general malaise, heavy breathing, fatigue, heavy legs etc. but nothing substantial I eventually had a CT scan last Thursday. This coming Friday I go in for an Angiogram.
> Judging by the CT report it seems I have multiple blockages hence the lack of really meaningful symptoms. I'm guessing if bad-enough, then maybe a by-pass could be an option.
> Either way, it needs to be something.
> Hopefully update on Saturday!


Best o'luck with the local.

In and out the same day hopefully.


----------



## Katherine (26 Jun 2019)

Wishing you a full recovery @Fab Foodie


----------



## Slick (26 Jun 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> Cheers!
> If I need a by-pass, I’m gonna make sure they put a cycle-path alongside....


All the best, nice to hear you haven't lost your sense of humour. 

Take care.


----------



## StuAff (26 Jun 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> .....roll the years on and am there again....
> After recent issues of general malaise, heavy breathing, fatigue, heavy legs etc. but nothing substantial I eventually had a CT scan last Thursday. This coming Friday I go in for an Angiogram.
> Judging by the CT report it seems I have multiple blockages hence the lack of really meaningful symptoms. I'm guessing if bad-enough, then maybe a by-pass could be an option.
> Either way, it needs to be something.
> Hopefully update on Saturday!


Fingers crossed.....


----------



## Vantage (27 Jun 2019)

Best wishes for a solution and speedy recovery @Fab Foodie


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Jun 2019)

Viking said:


> F F.
> 
> FYI, I've had a bypass (very young at the time for that sort of operation) and then 10 years later had angioplasty and the 10 years after that had another angioplasty. I would have no trepidation about having another angioplasty, if required, because it is _fairly_ straight forward, done under local anaesthetic and produces very little discomfort afterwards. IME, they load you with Clopidogrel (an anti-platelet drug) at about 8 times the normal daily dose before the op and given that this takes time to get out of your system and the entry wound needs to heal, they (in my case, anyway) keep you in overnight to make sure that BP etc normalise and that the wound site isn't seeping. After a few days I was back at the gym and a week after that was back to my normal exercise levels with no associated pain and it has happily remained that way.
> 
> ...


Thanks Viking, that’s very reassuring :-)


----------



## slowmotion (27 Jun 2019)

I had a double CABG in 2012, totally unexpectedly. I think you can have some kind of microsurgery now, but I had the procedure where they saw your sternum (breastbone) down the middle and access your ticker by that route. They "harvested" 24 inches of vein from my left leg and used it for the cardiac re-plumbing. They staple your sternum together when they have finished. The left leg didn't hurt at all but the wound itched like crazy.

In my case, my chest bones felt very tender for a few days in hospital. You really don't want to sneeze, laugh or cough. They gave me and the rest of the crew on the ward rolled up towels to hold against our chests if we felt like doing any of those three in order to limit the movement of our thoraxes.

I had the operation on Tuesday and was discharged from Hammersmith hospital (God Bless them all) on the next Monday. After a day flopping about, bored, I was working again at home for my tiny company, assembling some electronic circuits on a contract that was too lucrative to walk away from. I was allowed to drive after five weeks and got back in the saddle a few days later.

It felt like I had a completely new set of legs!

You'll be absolutely fine.

Best wishes.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Jun 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I had a double CABG in 2012, totally unexpectedly. I think you can have some kind of microsurgery now, but I had the procedure where they saw your sternum (breastbone) down the middle and access your ticker by that route. They "harvested" 24 inches of vein from my left leg and used it for the cardiac re-plumbing. They staple your sternum together when they have finished. The left leg didn't hurt at all but the wound itched like crazy.
> 
> In my case, my chest bones felt very tender for a few days in hospital. You really don't want to sneeze, laugh or cough. They gave me and the rest of the crew on the ward rolled up towels to hold against our chests if we felt like doing any of those three in order to limit the movement of our thoraxes.
> 
> ...


Where fid your new pair of legs go then?
;-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Jun 2019)

I am officially now the best attired patient in the hospital....







Schmokin’!


----------



## MartinQ (28 Jun 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> I am officially now the best attired patient in the hospital....
> 
> View attachment 472929
> 
> ...



You've changed a bit compared to your profile pic ....


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Jun 2019)

MartinQ said:


> You've changed a bit compared to your profile pic ....


True enough...the years have been kind to me :-)


----------



## Arjimlad (28 Jun 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> .....roll the years on and am there again....
> After recent issues of general malaise, heavy breathing, fatigue, heavy legs etc. but nothing substantial I eventually had a CT scan last Thursday. This coming Friday I go in for an Angiogram.
> Judging by the CT report it seems I have multiple blockages hence the lack of really meaningful symptoms. I'm guessing if bad-enough, then maybe a by-pass could be an option.
> Either way, it needs to be something.
> Hopefully update on Saturday!



Hope all goes well ! At least your jacket will give the right impression. Hope you are back out on the bike again soon !


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jun 2019)

It certainly beats the Spiderman and Batman PJs that my sister delivered to me in hospital!


----------



## Drago (28 Jun 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> True enough...the years have been kind to me :-)



Well, your dress sense has improved somewhat.


----------



## Vantage (28 Jun 2019)

ColinJ said:


> It certainly beats the Spiderman and Batman PJs that my sister delivered to me in hospital!



Coulda been worse. 
Just got my eldest a Peekachoo onesie for her 16th.


----------



## fossyant (28 Jun 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> I am officially now the best attired patient in the hospital....
> 
> View attachment 472929
> 
> ...



Lord Foodie.


----------



## slowmotion (28 Jun 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> I am officially now the best attired patient in the hospital....
> 
> View attachment 472929
> 
> ...


Are you going for a part in The Mikado?


----------



## The Jogger (28 Jun 2019)

Good luck Fab Foodie hope it all goes well and it also improves the dress sense


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Jun 2019)

Thanks everyone!
Well it went spiffingly well. Not as bad as the CT scan suggested. Ues some extra furring but nothing that requires stenting at the moment.

After discussions with the consultant it would appear my symptoms are due to my consistently low blood pressure and heart rate. I’m ok once I’m up and moving, but being sedentary (home office desk) or sitting around at the airport can make me feel a bit angina-like and quite dopey. As soon as I exert I’m then rapidly out of breath and heavy-legged.
Ruducing my beta-blockers over the last month has helped a lot, so it’s clearly all related.
What she did recommend is more regular aerobic exercise to train my body to respond better.

A prescription for more cycling? Here’s hoping!


----------



## youngoldbloke (28 Jun 2019)

Sounds like good news - bikes on prescription would be a great idea!


----------



## Slick (28 Jun 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> Thanks everyone!
> Well it went spiffingly well. Not as bad as the CT scan suggested. Ues some extra furring but nothing that requires stenting at the moment.
> 
> After discussions with the consultant it would appear my symptoms are due to my consistently low blood pressure and heart rate. I’m ok once I’m up and moving, but being sedentary (home office desk) or sitting around at the airport can make me feel a bit angina-like and quite dopey. As soon as I exert I’m then rapidly out of breath and heavy-legged.
> ...


Sounds like a plan, how good would a prescription like that be. Nice


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Jun 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Are you going for a part in The Mikado?


More like 2 large gentlemen of Verona...


----------



## StuAff (28 Jun 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> More like 2 large gentlemen of Verona...


To become two less large gentlemen in considerably better shape…
Excellent news Kev. Gently does it building up the exercise.


----------



## dave r (28 Jun 2019)

That's good news then.


----------



## slowmotion (28 Jun 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> More like 2 large gentlemen of Verona...


Not sure about that.
The likeness is spooky.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jun 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Not sure about that.
> The likeness is spooky.
> View attachment 472994


Ok, it’s a fair cop guv....


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jun 2019)

StuAff said:


> To become two less large gentlemen in considerably better shape…
> Excellent news Kev. Gently does it building up the exercise.


Thanks Stu. Gotta lose 2stone :-/


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jun 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> .....roll the years on and am there again....
> After recent issues of general malaise, heavy breathing, fatigue, heavy legs etc. but nothing substantial I eventually had a CT scan last Thursday. This coming Friday I go in for an Angiogram.
> Judging by the CT report it seems I have multiple blockages hence the lack of really meaningful symptoms. I'm guessing if bad-enough, then maybe a by-pass could be an option.
> Either way, it needs to be something.
> Hopefully update on Saturday!


Good luck and GWS .


----------



## Drago (29 Jun 2019)

It'll all be good Foodie. Just tell the Docs that you're a mate of mine


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Good luck and GWS .


Thanks!


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jun 2019)

Me and @Hill Wimp suffering from PTSD this morning....


----------



## Slick (29 Jun 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> Me and @Hill Wimp suffering from PTSD this morning....


No wonder. Give yourself a break.


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2019)

Breast cancer confirmed last month. Not worth risking operating on at present. Popping yer clogs on the table appears to be frowned upon. Having done it once...

Echocardiogram done today, with a view to surgery. The system has caught up to November - December last year.


I'm out off excuses not to take what I have, go to bed and just try and fall asleep.


----------



## dave r (29 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Breast cancer confirmed last month. Not worth risking operating on at present. Popping yer clogs on the table appears to be frowned upon. Having done it once...
> 
> Echocardiogram done today, with a view to surgery. The system has caught up to November - December last year.
> 
> ...




 I've no words, just a virtual hug and best wishes.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Breast cancer confirmed last month. Not worth risking operating on at present. Popping yer clogs on the table appears to be frowned upon. Having done it once...
> 
> Echocardiogram done today, with a view to surgery. The system has caught up to November - December last year.
> 
> ...


Aaargh, you obviously weren't at the front of the queue when they were handing out the good luck charms - _what next!!!_

Can't they find an anaesthetic that _doesn't_ try to kill you?


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Aaargh, you obviously weren't at the front of the queue when they were handing out the good luck charms - _what next!!!_
> 
> Can't they find an anaesthetic that _doesn't_ try to kill you?


There's a rabbits foot going spare you can have, if you want it.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> There's a rabbits foot going spare you can have, if you want it.


I was going to make a joke about catching Myxomatosis from it, but read that humans can't catch the disease. Interestingly though, there is a possibility that it could be used to target human cancer cells... (LINK).


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I was going to make a joke about catching Myxomatosis from it, but read that humans can't catch the disease. Interestingly though, there is a possibility that it could be used to target human cancer cells... (LINK).


Outbreak in the Shibden Valley in July this year.

The foot came from the church above Hardcastle Crags, from one of the witches in 1989/90. 

Down your way.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Breast cancer confirmed last month. Not worth risking operating on at present. Popping yer clogs on the table appears to be frowned upon. Having done it once...
> 
> Echocardiogram done today, with a view to surgery. The system has caught up to November - December last year.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear your news. I wish you all the best .


----------



## Slick (29 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Breast cancer confirmed last month. Not worth risking operating on at present. Popping yer clogs on the table appears to be frowned upon. Having done it once...
> 
> Echocardiogram done today, with a view to surgery. The system has caught up to November - December last year.
> 
> ...


No real words either. Everything I type just sounds trite.


----------



## slowmotion (29 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Breast cancer confirmed last month. Not worth risking operating on at present. Popping yer clogs on the table appears to be frowned upon. Having done it once...
> 
> Echocardiogram done today, with a view to surgery. The system has caught up to November - December last year.
> 
> ...


All the very best @classic33. Top man.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Outbreak in the Shibden Valley in July this year.
> 
> The foot came from the church above Hardcastle Crags, from one of the witches in 1989/90.
> 
> Down your way.


It is probably 20 years since I last thought about Myxomatosis until I made the post above. Then I nipped over to Quora and was browsing through miscellaneous articles when I stumbled across one describing how rabbits were introduced to Australia. They overran the country so the Aussies decided to use biological warfare against them and subjected them to ... you got it - Myxomatosis!  (It is really weird how that kind of thing happens. It wasn't the usual situation of Google keeping track of what you search for... Literally just a freak coincidence.)


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2019)

ColinJ said:


> It is probably 20 years since I last thought about Myxomatosis until I made the post above. Then I nipped over to Quora and was browsing through miscellaneous articles when I stumbled across one describing how rabbits were introduced to Australia. They overran the country so the Aussies decided to use biological warfare against them and subjected them to ... you got it - Myxomatosis!  (It is really weird how that kind of thing happens. It wasn't the usual situation of Google keeping track of what you search for... Literally just a freak coincidence.)


If witches appear in your search, they're onto you.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Breast cancer confirmed last month. Not worth risking operating on at present. Popping yer clogs on the table appears to be frowned upon. Having done it once...
> 
> Echocardiogram done today, with a view to surgery. The system has caught up to November - December last year.
> 
> ...



I don't have any words to offer other than good luck and I hope you have friends around you who can offer support.


----------



## fossyant (30 Aug 2019)

All the best @classic33. You need some luck with these health issues.


----------



## youngoldbloke (30 Aug 2019)

Yes - good luck!


----------



## Vantage (30 Aug 2019)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah shoot! I've just seen this. That's no good mate


----------



## gbb (31 Aug 2019)

Classic33, you're in my (and I suspect all our) thoughts.


----------



## HLaB (31 Aug 2019)

Sorry to read this @classic33 My thoughts are with you


----------



## Colin_P (8 Jan 2021)

I've not been on for a fair while so thought I'd bump this up, ask how everyone is doing, especially @classic33, and provide an update.

Me;

I had another cardiac arrest back in 2017 and then another back in late August. Some ablation surgery in mid September and am about to have my first real checkup next week. Saying that, I've had the tests this week but will only know the results next week.

What I do know is that I'm now 100% dependent on the pacemaker function of my Implanted Cardioverter Defibrillator (ICD) as the surgery in September didn't go quite as planned.

Sometimes shortly, maybe a week or so, after the surgery the AV node in my heart went down, with the pacemaker function of the ICD taking over. I didn't feel too good and put it down to the recovery period, afterall parts of my heart muscle had been burned away.

It transpires that although the pacemaker function was there and did its job, the 'rate response' feature wasn't enabled. This meant that any exercise or heart rate increases made me feel very ill and exercise impossible. The top of my heart was speeding up as normal from the Sinus node but the bottom half remained as was, paced at a preset lower baseline value of the pacemaker.

In early December I had an interrogation of the ICD when it was discovered that I was being 100% paced, "Oh" was what the nurse said when the is fact came up on the screen. Rate response was switched on and I was told that the settings of this may need some fine tuning. All good though so far, I feel so much better and even managed to get back out there on the bike.

Throughout my heart adventures since 2013 I've carried on cycling, albeit slowly, covering about 1,500 to 2,000 purely leisure miles a year, except for 2019 and 2020 up until the latest cardiac arrest event. I didn't even make 1,000 miles in those years.

So...

I ordered a retro-fittable mid drive e-bike kit, fitted it and I'm back out there, it has been a game changer. I still take an elephant tranquilising dose of beta blockers which limit my maximum heart rate, including pacing, at about 110bpm. Only being able to get up to 110 means that even the slighest hill maxes me out and as everyone knows you shouldn't max out your heart, working anaerobically, for long, so a credible and safer max for me is only 100bpm. That meant getting off and walking and even then having to rest when doing that. On the flat I could plod on for about 20-30 miles in one go before I was done, but there isn't much flat like that round here.

The e-bike has been a revelation, I'm able to do that 20-30 mile slow plod now with hills!


Right, over to you lot, I hope everyone is well...


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2021)

@Colin_P, sorry to hear you're still having problems with your problems. Hope your checkup gives you some good news.

Confirmation of breast cancer in July 2019. The only male patient in an all female clinic. Lump is under the armpit and big enough to prevent the arm hanging down like the other.

Heart problem may be related to lot 33 medication for epilepsy, known reaction. "Lot 33" stopped due to side effects that made day to day painful. Then the known* reaction was found out about.

Hole in upper right jaw was to have been operated on in March last year. See what could be done to sort things out. Still uncertain as to the size of the hole found.

All treatment left in my hands since March last year. Routine hospital appointments/treatment cancelled.

Currently started on trying to correct some of the damage done by the phenytoin I've been on since '77.

*Known about by the manufacturer, but not published in it's European literature. American only.

Colin_P, the like is for not giving up.


----------



## bladesman73 (9 Jan 2021)

Colin_P said:


> I've not been on for a fair while so thought I'd bump this up, ask how everyone is doing, especially @classic33, and provide an update.
> 
> Me;
> 
> ...


Wow fella, that sounds an awfully complicated heart condition. Kudos for continuining cycling, the ebike is a good move. Touch wood I have been OK since my heart attack in 2016, though I get quite tired after every ride, which could be down to being nearly 50 though.


----------



## dave r (9 Jan 2021)

bladesman73 said:


> Wow fella, that sounds an awfully complicated heart condition. Kudos for continuining cycling, the ebike is a good move. Touch wood I have been OK since my heart attack in 2016, though I get quite tired after every ride, which could be down to being nearly 50 though.



Heart attack 2016, Angina 2008, four stents fitted 2008, another one fitted in 2016, still pedaling, just slower than I used to, range is fine, its just the pace I've lost, generally speaking I'm in good shape, though I could do without taking naps during the day, I'm 69 now.


----------



## bladesman73 (10 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Heart attack 2016, Angina 2008, four stents fitted 2008, another one fitted in 2016, still pedaling, just slower than I used to, range is fine, its just the pace I've lost, generally speaking I'm in good shape, though I could do without taking naps during the day, I'm 69 now.


Good man, glad you are doing well. Got 1 stent in myself, 2 other narrowings which they decided not to stent. I would be happy to still be cycling at 69.


----------

